# late April IUI buddy wanted!



## Cynthia86

Is there anyone else having an IUI in late April? I'm still waiting for CD1 which should be on the 16th so that would make put my IUI at the end April or early May. Would love to have an IUI buddy!


----------



## L4hope

Hi Cynthia, I had my first iui and nearing the end of my tww. I get bloodwork on the 16th and my AF is due the 17th. While I'm hoping that I get good news on Monday, I am also realistic that my first iui might not do the trick. If I'm in again for round two I would be more than happy to be buddies. Is this your first iui?


----------



## tryinginNJ

Cynthia - we are almost on the same schedule. Do looking to have my first IUI done later this month. AF is expected to come on the 15th 

Good luck!


----------



## AMN21

Hi Cynthia! I'm still awaiting CD1 myself, should be around the 18th. If no natural bfp this cycle then we will be doing our first IUI with Follistim injections and Ovidrel trigger shot next cycle :thumbup: At the beginning of this cycle I took Clomid CD 3-7 but my body didn't respond to it so the IUI was cancelled. My follicles were decent sizes but my b/w showed my estrogen was low :shrug: So I should be fairly close to you for the next cycle!:happydance:


----------



## Cynthia86

I'm so excited that you ladies responded! 

L4hope-I'm crossing my fingers that your first IUI worked! This will be my second IUI. The first one was an unstimulated cycle and this time around they want me on clomid. Keep me posted on your results!

TryinginNJ-Yes we are pretty much on the same schedule! For once I can't wait for AF to get here! How long have you been TTC?

AMN21-I really hope your body responds well the second time around! How long have you been TTC?


----------



## AMN21

We've been TTC for a year now. I have a good feeling about the injections because I did them before when I donated eggs to my sister. My body responded well to them, although it was a diff brand med but I'm confident it will work! I have all my meds stocked up in my fridge, just waiting to see what happens with this cycle. 

How long have you been TTC? And why are you doing the IUI? I'm all good, my HSG was clear,I ovulate on my own, I have plenty of eggs and what my RE calls "gorgeous ovaries and uterus" lol. My hubby has had 2 SA both pretty good except his morphology was slightly low. So my RE decided the IUI was definitely the best next step since they wash out all the bad sperm. She feels pretty confident it will work:thumbup: I love my RE and my clinic (RMA of MI). They are wonderful there!

Btw DH has been taking Fertilaid (recommended by my RE) for almost a month now, so we'll see if it made a difference!


----------



## Hoping Julie

Hi! Hope I can join in. I am starting clomid round 5 on 4/14, with my scan on 4/20 and then hopefully my first iui


----------



## AMN21

Good luck to all you ladies!! Sending tons of :dust:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Hi! I'm awaiting af too. She should show around the 16th. Praying this cycle is a go for me as I've had a cyst with this current one. Did bcp's, so hoping the cyst is gone so I can do an IUI.


----------



## Cynthia86

Of course you may join Hoping Julie! How long have you been ttc?

Amn21-we have been trying for almost 5 years now. Been pregnant once but sadly that ended in a miscarriage. No luck getting pregnant since. I have elevated prolactin and low progesterone. My prolactin is back to normal with the help of meds which I'm currently on. My doctor wants to put me on clomid which should raise my progesterone. The main reason for our IUI is because DH has low count, morphology and motility. He has varicoceles which is causing his low counts. Hopefully the fertilaid helps your dh!


----------



## Cynthia86

Hi greeneyes! Hoping your cyst is gone! My last cycle was cancelled due to the same thing. It's so frustrating to have to sit out another cycle.


----------



## Hoping Julie

We waited for about quite awhile for dh to get approved for a vasectomy reversal. (he's older then me and has two teenagers) His vr was successful Yay! but then I began noticing that my cycles were abnormal (never paid much attention before) Got diagnosed pcos so I am doing metformin, clomid and hopefully all will go well and we can have the iui end of the month.. so to answer your question we have been waiting to try for over a year then trying for about a year


----------



## AMN21

Wow Cynthia, 5 years is a long time!! I hope you get your :bfp: soon!! It is definitely well deserved! Amazing how hard TTC is! When I was a teen I thought if I miss a pill I'll be pregnant automatically, nope definitely not the case lol.


----------



## Cynthia86

If you don't mind me asking, how old are you ladies? I am 25 :)


----------



## Cynthia86

Yes it has been a very long time! So ready for all this to be over! Thank you. I'm hoping we all get our bfps soon! I never imagined having an trouble getting pregnant either. Tried so hard to prevent it and now I cant get knocked up to save my life! Lol 




AMN21 said:


> Wow Cynthia, 5 years is a long time!! I hope you get your :bfp: soon!! It is definitely well deserved! Amazing how hard TTC is! When I was a teen I thought if I miss a pill I'll be pregnant automatically, nope definitely not the case lol.


----------



## Hoping Julie

Cynthia86 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how old are you ladies? I am 25 :)

28 here. I know I havent been trying as long as a lot of people, so i cant even imagine. but good grief my clock is ticking loudly lol


----------



## AMN21

I'm 23, will be 24 in July. DH and I will be married for 6 years in July as well. DH is 26. I got married at 18, I was young but it was the best choice I've ever made. He is amazing. We've pretty much been NTNP for our whole marriage until a year ago when we really decided to try.


----------



## L4hope

Wow ladies you are making me feel old! I'm 30 and definitely wishing now I would have started sooner, but at least didn't wait too long before I went for help. Hopefully many bfp's come this month!


----------



## RoccoBoxr

L4hope - you are young, I feel *OLD*!! :) I am 33 and we are tring for our first, been trying for a year, but had a year of NTNP before that. I am at about the same place, tomorrow (I can tell) will be CD1, and we are doing our first round of clomid and IUI this month, so right at the end of April hopefully!!! I go in Monday for my baseline ultrasound and to get the rx, any advice for me ladies?

I'm bummed right now, just the regular old "witch came so I'm crabby" mood, but the idea of our first month of doing more to make it happen is getting kinda exciting, so good luck to all of us this month!!!


----------



## AMN21

You ladies in your 30s are nowhere near old!! Lol! You really don't go in to TTC thinking it would take this long! I'm sure had some people known they would have struggles they would've started earlier but soon enough we will all have our bfps!!! GL!!:hugs:


----------



## Cynthia86

Totally agree with this! 



AMN21 said:


> You ladies in your 30s are nowhere near old!! Lol! You really don't go in to TTC thinking it would take this long! I'm sure had some people known they would have struggles they would've started earlier but soon enough we will all have our bfps!!! GL!!:hugs:


----------



## Cynthia86

L4hope-how have you been feeling? I know you are almost done with your tww and I'm sure it must be torture! Sending tons of baby dust your way!


----------



## L4hope

AMN21 said:


> You ladies in your 30s are nowhere near old!! Lol! You really don't go in to TTC thinking it would take this long! I'm sure had some people known they would have struggles they would've started earlier but soon enough we will all have our bfps!!! GL!!:hugs:

Yes, 20's or 30's we are all here for one reason. Hopefully we can support each other through the ttc process and then onto being bump buddies!!


----------



## L4hope

Cynthia86 said:


> L4hope-how have you been feeling? I know you are almost done with your tww and I'm sure it must be torture! Sending tons of baby dust your way!

Thank you! But, I just don't think this is my month. I really don't feel like I have any symptoms. Just a little lower back pain, but that also comes with my AF too. I'm just ready to get my bloodwork Monday and move forward!


----------



## AMN21

L4hope said:


> AMN21 said:
> 
> 
> You ladies in your 30s are nowhere near old!! Lol! You really don't go in to TTC thinking it would take this long! I'm sure had some people known they would have struggles they would've started earlier but soon enough we will all have our bfps!!! GL!!:hugs:
> 
> Yes, 20's or 30's we are all here for one reason. Hopefully we can support each other through the ttc process and then onto being bump buddies!!Click to expand...

Yes I hope we all move on to become bump buddies! 

Anyways, Idk how I feel about my current cycle right now...kind of optimistic only because my chart has NEVER looked the way it does this cycle! But I'm not getting my hopes up after seeing so many stupid bfns after being so sure I was preggo. So guess we'll wait it out and see. I'm 7dpo today. Maybe the Fertilaid helped! And I know they said my body didn't respond to the 150mg of Clomid but I wonder if thats making a difference as well. Or could be the Metformin. Those 3 things I've added at the beginning of this cycle. My link to my chart is below if anyone wants to look:flower:


----------



## joeys3453

Hi Ladies hope I can join. I am 34 and hd is 32 we are TTC #1. WE have been together for almost 10 years and married next month for a year. We did our first IUI last month and Just got AF on wed the 11th. I start letrozal today and go for the next 5 days. Then on 4-20 I have my mid cycle scan. Last cycle i did letrozol, ovidril inj, progesterone suppliments and estradiol. So hopefully this cycle will be the good one!

FX for all you ladies


----------



## AMN21

joeys3453 said:


> Hi Ladies hope I can join. I am 34 and hd is 32 we are TTC #1. WE have been together for almost 10 years and married next month for a year. We did our first IUI last month and Just got AF on wed the 11th. I start letrozal today and go for the next 5 days. Then on 4-20 I have my mid cycle scan. Last cycle i did letrozol, ovidril inj, progesterone suppliments and estradiol. So hopefully this cycle will be the good one!
> 
> FX for all you ladies

GL!!!:dust: Hope you get that :bfp: this time!!!


----------



## joeys3453

thank you AMN21 your chart looks really good! FX for you!!!!:flower:


----------



## Casper72

Cynthia86 said:


> Is there anyone else having an IUI in late April? I'm still waiting for CD1 which should be on the 16th so that would make put my IUI at the end April or early May. Would love to have an IUI buddy!

Mine won't be quite as late as yours as I am on CD 4 of a 31 day cycle. My 3rd and last IUI should be somewhere around 4/25.


----------



## Cynthia86

Welcome and good luck joeys3453!

I hope 3rd times a charm Casper72!


----------



## Cynthia86

Amn21- your chart is looking great! :dust:


----------



## joeys3453

Casper72 said:


> Cynthia86 said:
> 
> 
> Is there anyone else having an IUI in late April? I'm still waiting for CD1 which should be on the 16th so that would make put my IUI at the end April or early May. Would love to have an IUI buddy!
> 
> Mine won't be quite as late as yours as I am on CD 4 of a 31 day cycle. My 3rd and last IUI should be somewhere around 4/25.Click to expand...

Casper I am having my mid cycle u/s on the 20th and more than likely the iui on the 23rd so pretty close to you.

THanks cynthia! :hugs:


----------



## Cynthia86

I think I may be finally getting AF! Started spotting this morning. Just called RE's office but had to leave a message. Just waiting on them to call me back to set up my appointment.


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies, hope you don't mind if I join you. I am currently CD 8. I go in for u/s monday. I am barely making the late april mark but my body is sometimes a late responder. So idk exactly when I will be having my iui. :dust: to all


----------



## Hoping Julie

I see some of you are using trigger shots. My dr. doesn't like to use them and its kind of bothering me. Do ya'll think it makes a big difference?


----------



## AMN21

How excting Cynthia! Today I am 8dpo...bfn this morning. My temp is still up though, but I'm not symptom spotting or anything, just taking it one day at a time.

Hoping Julie I would just ask your doc what the reasoning is why they don't want to use the trigger shot with you. I know some peple don't use them though if they have a regular cycle and ovulate regularly. I ovulate on my own but usually late in my cycle so thats why I need it. 

Hi Chiles! Good luck!!


----------



## Cynthia86

Welcome Chiles! Baby dust to you!

Hoping Julie-Is your doctor using ultrasound to monitor your ovulation or are you just using opk's? I suppose if you ovulate on your own then it shouldn't be a big deal not to get the trigger shot. I wasn't going to get one with my first IUI but my body wouldn't release the one big folly I had so they gave me a trigger shot so I wouldn't miss my window. Otherwise, I would have had a really short luteal phase.

AMN21-stay positive! 8dpo is still a tad early. It's great that your temps are still high. What brand of hpt's are you using?

I set my appointment up for tomorrow morning! Praying that I have no cysts and this cycle is a go!


----------



## Hoping Julie

He is using ultrasounds to check my follicle count, then nothing. sends me home and tells me to have sex and just "assumes" i ovulated... I asked him last appt why I had a positive opk for 4 days in a row and he just sort of shrugged and scratched his head. And this is my fifth cycle of clomid so i insisted upon the iui, but if i am not releasing the eggs(s) whats the point?


----------



## Cynthia86

Your doc wont even use a trigger shot for iui? Have you ever had a cycle day 21 progesterone test?


----------



## Hoping Julie

Cynthia86 said:


> Your doc wont even use a trigger shot for iui? Have you ever had a cycle day 21 progesterone test?

When I asked him about the shot he said "they are very expensive, and research hasn't really proved them to be all that effective" And I have only had initial diagnostic labwork done, so no specific cd progesterone level check


----------



## RoccoBoxr

I am on CD 3, so I go in Monday for my follicle ultrasound!!! So my IUI	will be maybe April 27th/28th/29th range. OMG, kinda excited and nervous, but jazzed to really be taking the next step! I asked about the trigger shot thing, she said they don't do it if you get a positive OPK on the appropriate days, otherwise if I'm beyond that time they'll do an ultrasound and trigger shot then. Kinda makes sense, I guess. Can you guys think of any other questions I should ask on monday? I would love any insight!!! :)


----------



## sugar_minnie

Hi,I'm new and enjoyed reading everyone's responses on this tread. I had my IUI 7 days ago and have my test 4/20. This is my second round of IUI; the first one didn't work. My RE said she thinks I may have PCOS since my cycles were long 50+ days since I came off Nuvaring, but I haven't had any tests yet. I also have a dermoid cyst on my left ovary and so far with the clomid this cycle, I did not ovulate on the left side. I'm wondering if it is affecting my fertility on that side. I'm finding it's hard to wait!


----------



## AMN21

Cynthia86 said:


> Welcome Chiles! Baby dust to you!
> 
> Hoping Julie-Is your doctor using ultrasound to monitor your ovulation or are you just using opk's? I suppose if you ovulate on your own then it shouldn't be a big deal not to get the trigger shot. I wasn't going to get one with my first IUI but my body wouldn't release the one big folly I had so they gave me a trigger shot so I wouldn't miss my window. Otherwise, I would have had a really short luteal phase.
> 
> AMN21-stay positive! 8dpo is still a tad early. It's great that your temps are still high. What brand of hpt's are you using?
> 
> I set my appointment up for tomorrow morning! Praying that I have no cysts and this cycle is a go!

I'm using Wondfo's (ICs) for now, once AF is due which should be in a few days I will go get some FRERs and I have 1 CB digital but I'm not using that until I see 2lines lol!


----------



## Cynthia86

Ugh!!!! Ultrasound showed a small cyst. Doc isn't throwing out this cycle just yet. He said since it was so small that I could come back on Cd 5 to check if it is gone by then. Otherwise, it is birth control for me!


----------



## Chiles

Thanks for welcoming me ladies!!!!!




Cynthia86 said:


> Ugh!!!! Ultrasound showed a small cyst. Doc isn't throwing out this cycle just yet. He said since it was so small that I could come back on Cd 5 to check if it is gone by then. Otherwise, it is birth control for me!

sorry to hear about the cysts. fx everything is okay


----------



## rbtrying

AMN21 said:


> Hi Cynthia! I'm still awaiting CD1 myself, should be around the 18th. If no natural bfp this cycle then we will be doing our first IUI with Follistim injections and Ovidrel trigger shot next cycle :thumbup: At the beginning of this cycle I took Clomid CD 3-7 but my body didn't respond to it so the IUI was cancelled. My follicles were decent sizes but my b/w showed my estrogen was low :shrug: So I should be fairly close to you for the next cycle!:happydance:

Hello Anm21!! I had the exact same situation with cancelled clomid iui last cycle. I am awaiting AF within the next week and will also be doing injections, Famera, and trigger!! Good luck to you!!!


----------



## rbtrying

Cynthia86 said:


> Is there anyone else having an IUI in late April? I'm still waiting for CD1 which should be on the 16th so that would make put my IUI at the end April or early May. Would love to have an IUI buddy!

Hi Cynthia- I am expeting AF within the next week and will be doing my first iui cycle! Good luck to u!!


----------



## Cynthia86

Welcome and good luck rbtrying!


----------



## AMN21

rbtrying said:


> AMN21 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Cynthia! I'm still awaiting CD1 myself, should be around the 18th. If no natural bfp this cycle then we will be doing our first IUI with Follistim injections and Ovidrel trigger shot next cycle :thumbup: At the beginning of this cycle I took Clomid CD 3-7 but my body didn't respond to it so the IUI was cancelled. My follicles were decent sizes but my b/w showed my estrogen was low :shrug: So I should be fairly close to you for the next cycle!:happydance:
> 
> Hello Anm21!! I had the exact same situation with cancelled clomid iui last cycle. I am awaiting AF within the next week and will also be doing injections, Famera, and trigger!! Good luck to you!!!Click to expand...

Hello! GL to you too! I feel quite positive of our chances with the injections!!

Cynthia- Sorry to hear about your cyst! FXed that everything works out!


----------



## Chiles

Well I have another RE appointment tomorrow for bloodwork and u/s which is cd 10 for me. This cycle I have been so nervous. This is my 1st full gonal f cycle. I have done femara, combo with femara and gonal f. And gotten no where except the one cycle I stimmed like 10 days after femara. So here is to hoping. Until my follies get mature I have to go in every 3 or 2days. I never tried clomid. My RE just skipped over it. Well GL ladies!!!! Update you all tomorrow


----------



## AMN21

Big temp drop for me this morning, now I'm just ready for AF to hurry and get here so we can do the IUIs with Follistim injections!


----------



## Casper72

joey-- yay we can be buddies!


----------



## joeys3453

Casper - yes for sure:hugs: are you taking clomid or letrozal?


----------



## L4hope

Hey ladies, I was away for the weekend for a bachelorette party so couldn't check in. It was nice to get away and spend time with good friends that I rarely see anymore. However on Saturday our one friend told us she was pregnant and I just lost it. Then I felt bad for crying when she was sharing happy news. I just hate this! I also had my bloodwork today and it was negative. Should get AF in the next day or so. I meet with my doctor tomorrow to discuss next steps because he doesn't want to continue with clomid. 
Hoping some of you other girls can bring us some good news!


----------



## AMN21

L4hope said:


> Hey ladies, I was away for the weekend for a bachelorette party so couldn't check in. It was nice to get away and spend time with good friends that I rarely see anymore. However on Saturday our one friend told us she was pregnant and I just lost it. Then I felt bad for crying when she was sharing happy news. I just hate this! I also had my bloodwork today and it was negative. Should get AF in the next day or so. I meet with my doctor tomorrow to discuss next steps because he doesn't want to continue with clomid.
> Hoping some of you other girls can bring us some good news!

:hugs: Did your doc mention injections for next time maybe? I hope next time you get that BFP! I got on facebook this morning and about lost it when I saw my friend's status as "Going to OB to hear my baby's heartbeat" I was at work so I was trying to hold myself together! Ugh! Then my other friend is having her baby tomorrow and another is talking about her pregnany :grr:I just feel like sometimes its never going to happen, I mean I know it will but today is a day I will sulk all day then I will pick myself back up and carry on :sad1: Hope AF comes in the next couple days like I think it will....I'm SO READY to move on with this next cycle!


----------



## Cynthia86

AMN21- sorry about the temp drop! 

L4hope- sorry to hear that your first iui didn't work. keep us posted on tomorrows appointment!


----------



## rbtrying

Amn- I understand exactly how u are feeling :( It is so hard some days! I too just want AF to start!


----------



## littlelou6

Hi ladies can i join please? we are doing iui with injections this month hopefully, got AF this morning and have scan tomorrow so hopefully we can go ahead :happydance: this will be our first iui so all very new and exciting for us! good luck to everyone :hugs:


----------



## AMN21

Good Luck littlelou6! Hoping my AF is here today or tomorrow so I can go in for my day 3 b/w and u/s on my day off! It will be my first IUI as well, we are using Follistim injections and an Ovidrel trigger! Hope the 1st time is lucky for both of us!!!


----------



## Cynthia86

Welcome and good luck littlelou6!


----------



## littlelou6

Thanks ladies very nervous as dont know what to expect. Cynthia86, when is your next scan to see if cysts have gone? Gl to us all :thumbup:


----------



## Cynthia86

Littlelou6- I go in tomorrow morning to see if the cyst is gone. Re said it was really small and may have been leftover from last cycle. Trying to stay cautiously optimistic!


----------



## L4hope

AMN hope AF has arrived for you so you can get started. I am still waiting but should be here by tomorrow or Friday. Is this your first month with injectables? What all ate you taking?

Cynthia fingers crossed your cyst isnt going to hold you up this month. 

Welcome littlelou. Are you taking anything else besides Follistim and trigger?

AFM had my appointment today which was very overwhelming. I knew we prob wouldn't continue with clomid, but hearing all of the injections and the cost was a lot to tale in. But, since I do respond to clomid and did get pregnant on it once they said we could do an in the middle step. So for this month only I will be taking clomid for cd 3-7, low dose Follistim injections starting cd8(not sure how long), ovidrel trigger, then IUI. If this cycle doesn't work I'm not sure what we'll do. My husband isn't to keen on the cost of the injectables for only a 30-35% chance. I'm just hoping this will be my month!


----------



## Cynthia86

L4hope- crossing my fingers for you! Does your insurance help with anything?

Just curious if anyone wants to share their names and location? As you can tell from my screen name my name is Cynthia. I live in southern California.


----------



## Cynthia86

Chiles-any update on your appointment?


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Cynthia. My insurance covers diagnostic testing, bloodwork and ultra sounds. All medications, IUI, and IVF are out of pocket. We are actually looking at trying to get one of our jobs transferred to MD since they are one of the 12 or so states that covers fertility treatment. 

My name is Lauren and I live in Southeastern PA. My husband and I joked (but not really) that if we can't have kids we would sell our house and move to San Diego!


----------



## littlelou6

L4hope said:


> AMN hope AF has arrived for you so you can get started. I am still waiting but should be here by tomorrow or Friday. Is this your first month with injectables? What all ate you taking?
> 
> Cynthia fingers crossed your cyst isnt going to hold you up this month.
> 
> Welcome littlelou. Are you taking anything else besides Follistim and trigger?
> 
> AFM had my appointment today which was very overwhelming. I knew we prob wouldn't continue with clomid, but hearing all of the injections and the cost was a lot to tale in. But, since I do respond to clomid and did get pregnant on it once they said we could do an in the middle step. So for this month only I will be taking clomid for cd 3-7, low dose Follistim injections starting cd8(not sure how long), ovidrel trigger, then IUI. If this cycle doesn't work I'm not sure what we'll do. My husband isn't to keen on the cost of the injectables for only a 30-35% chance. I'm just hoping this will be my month!

All i know is i'll be taking gonal F and bursilin then trigger:shrug: i'm new to all this so dont really know whats normal? 
How many iui's have you done so far? It is very expensive but be worth it when you have a little bundle of joy in your arms! GL :hugs:


----------



## littlelou6

Cynthia86 said:


> Littlelou6- I go in tomorrow morning to see if the cyst is gone. Re said it was really small and may have been leftover from last cycle. Trying to stay cautiously optimistic!

GL for tomorrow! If the cyst has gone can you proceed with treatment this cycle? :happydance:


----------



## Jacquelyn718

hey dolls!
I'll have my iui on thursday... its my 3rd, so Im hoping third times a charm?


----------



## Chiles

Cynthia86 said:


> Chiles-any update on your appointment?

I really have been MIA in here lol!!!!

Monday they did see a 12mm follicle, and some smaller ones...My e2 level only went from 102- to 120. So the upped my dose to 225iu gonal f for 2 days, and I have another appointment tomorrow morning.


----------



## Chiles

Cynthia86 said:


> Littlelou6- I go in tomorrow morning to see if the cyst is gone. Re said it was really small and may have been leftover from last cycle. Trying to stay cautiously optimistic!

Good Luck!!!! Fingers crossed that the cyst is gone and you can proceed with the cycle!!!


----------



## Cynthia86

Littlelou6-Thank you! If it is gone then yes I can still get treatment this month. I will be cd 5 tomorrow so I would be on time to start clomid. If it's still there then I will be put on birth control. Boo!! Lol

Hi Jacquelyn! Sending you tons of baby dust!

Chiles-thanks for updating us! What are they wanting your e2 levels at?


----------



## AMN21

L4hope said:


> AMN hope AF has arrived for you so you can get started. I am still waiting but should be here by tomorrow or Friday. Is this your first month with injectables? What all ate you taking?
> 
> Cynthia fingers crossed your cyst isnt going to hold you up this month.
> 
> Welcome littlelou. Are you taking anything else besides Follistim and trigger?
> 
> AFM had my appointment today which was very overwhelming. I knew we prob wouldn't continue with clomid, but hearing all of the injections and the cost was a lot to tale in. But, since I do respond to clomid and did get pregnant on it once they said we could do an in the middle step. So for this month only I will be taking clomid for cd 3-7, low dose Follistim injections starting cd8(not sure how long), ovidrel trigger, then IUI. If this cycle doesn't work I'm not sure what we'll do. My husband isn't to keen on the cost of the injectables for only a 30-35% chance. I'm just hoping this will be my month!

Yes, this is my first month with injections. We are doing b2b IUIs. I am taking Follistim for I believe 8 days, will find out the specifics when I go in for my day 3. AF has not came yet, my temp went down again, this time to my coverline on FF today so I'm hoping later today or tomorrow AF will come!! I've actually done the injections before because I donated eggs to my sister (she is the proud mommy of my 5 month old nephew thanks to IVF) But I wasn't on Follistim, I used Gonal F that time and I took something else then too but I forget! Lol. I know my body reacted well to the injections! I'm hoping the Follistim works well with me. Also I am going to use Ovidrel for my trigger shot. I feel positive about it all! I can't wait to get started!

GL to you! I hope this is it this time for you! I got lucky and my insurance only makes me pay a copay of $22 for my fertility meds. BUT everything I do at my RE's office, (b/w, u/s, the IUIs) are out of pocket, except for my day 3. They pay for that.


----------



## AMN21

Cynthia- I hope that cyst is gone! Btw my name is Alisha and I love in Southeast Michigan, just outside Detroit!

Jacquelyn- Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Chiles

Cynthia86 said:


> Littlelou6-Thank you! If it is gone then yes I can still get treatment this month. I will be cd 5 tomorrow so I would be on time to start clomid. If it's still there then I will be put on birth control. Boo!! Lol
> 
> Hi Jacquelyn! Sending you tons of baby dust!
> 
> Chiles-thanks for updating us! What are they wanting your e2 levels at?

I have no idea!!!!??? but it should be 200-400 per a mature follicle. I think that 12mm will take off and I may just have one follicle. So not what we were hoping for. 

I just came off birth control pills due to ohss. The month went by pretty fast though.


----------



## Casper72

Jacquelyn718 said:


> hey dolls!
> I'll have my iui on thursday... its my 3rd, so Im hoping third times a charm?

I will have my 3rd IUI next week, most likely the 25th and I am also hoping third times a charm! Good luck to you and lots of baby dust.


----------



## rbtrying

I am still waiting for AF, I stopped taking prog. Sunday night. Re said I should expect it within a week. I am.hoping your cyst is gone for u Cynthia! I hoping so much my cyst is gone when it comes to my cd 3 scan. I am from central MI area.


----------



## L4hope

Alisha that's great your insurance covers the meds, I was actually really surprised mine didn't since I have great coverage typically. What a wonderful gift you gave your sister. I hope the meds work well for you again and you get to have your little one! My doc wanted to put me on two or three different injectables btb iui's and progesterone which would cost about $2000 per cycle. At least this month will only be about half the cost. Fingers crossed it will do the trick!


----------



## AMN21

L4-Mine should be roughly about 1000, possibly a bit more. They told me they won't know if I will need progesterone, they said they would see after they check my levels post IUI. Like I said luckily my insurance at least covers my day 3, at first I was told they'd cover nothing. I was very surprised about them covering the meds! Its crazy some things insurance companies cover and things they don't! This TTC business is stressful and expensive! But in the end it will DEFINITELY be worth it! Hope we can be bump buddies soon!


----------



## Chiles

L4hope said:


> Alisha that's great your insurance covers the meds, I was actually really surprised mine didn't since I have great coverage typically. What a wonderful gift you gave your sister. I hope the meds work well for you again and you get to have your little one! My doc wanted to put me on two or three different injectables btb iui's and progesterone which would cost about $2000 per cycle. At least this month will only be about half the cost. Fingers crossed it will do the trick!




AMN21 said:


> L4-Mine should be roughly about 1000, possibly a bit more. They told me they won't know if I will need progesterone, they said they would see after they check my levels post IUI. Like I said luckily my insurance at least covers my day 3, at first I was told they'd cover nothing. I was very surprised about them covering the meds! Its crazy some things insurance companies cover and things they don't! This TTC business is stressful and expensive! But in the end it will DEFINITELY be worth it! Hope we can be bump buddies soon!


Injections are expensive!!!! My insurance cover those to. I pay $12 co pay regardless of how much I need. This cycle my body is being very stubborn and I have used a 300iu, 900iu pen as of today. My RE ordered me 2 more 900iu pens and I only paid $12. My insurance do pay for my visits etc. but not for the iui. Good Luck ladies!!!!


----------



## AMN21

Chiles- Thats nice that your copay for meds are only 12! And that all you have to pay for is the iui :thumbup: I'm hoping I have enough Follistim and won't have to order more because I hate when they deliver packages to my house because they always leave it at the front door (even though I ask them to leave it at the back door) and I'm so paranoid lol. I work during the day, so the past 2 deliveries for the Ovidrel and Follistim I made sure I was off so I could be home when they delivered lol. GL to you too!


----------



## Chiles

Thanks and look forward to hearing your updates. And that was so sweet for you to donate eggs to your sister!!!!!! I am rooting for you!!!!


----------



## AMN21

I couldn't say no, she's my sis and she tried so hard for a baby. She was devastated when she was told she had to use donor eggs. It was definitely ideal to keep it in the family rather than find a stranger,and I'm young, have plenty of eggs so why not. She is 32, and will be doing the frozen embryo transfer in November when my nephew turns 1!


----------



## Chiles

I totally agree with you. I would do the same for my sister as well. I am so adoring you for that right now!!! that is the sweetest thing I have ever heard on here. Looking forward to your updates!!!! We also have a Gonal Girls thread, even though you are using follistim, its basically the same. Feel free to join us!


----------



## star7474

Hi can I join in?

I'm now on CD 5 and will be having my 1st medicated IUI with this cycle, I've had my scan to check my lining which is fine, now I've started taking clomid 100mg for 5 days and injections menpor 75iu for 2 days then another scan on the 24th to see if the meds have helped then onto hsg trigger and my other halfs contribution! 

What is the actual IUI like? As when I had the HSG they really struggled to get through my cervix :(


----------



## AMN21

Chiles- Thanks I'll look for that thread later!

Star- Welcome! I'm going to have my 1st IUI so I can't exactly tell you what its like but I know it probably will be similar to the HSG because its a catheter with the sperm being placed in your uterus. I hope when you do yours its easier than your HSG. GL hun!

AFM- AF came this morning!!! Exactly when I wanted it too!! I called my nurse and she was excited :thumbup: I go in Friday morning for my day 3 b/w and scan and find out the specifics on how I'll be using the Follistim! Can't wait! Hopefully we'll be doing the b2b IUIs around next weekend :happydance:


----------



## littlelou6

Hi all, had my scan today and got the go ahead :happydance: start injections in the morning (i'm scared). 

Cynthia86....how did your scan go? I hope its good news! :thumbup:


----------



## littlelou6

AMN21 said:


> Chiles- Thanks I'll look for that thread later!
> 
> Star- Welcome! I'm going to have my 1st IUI so I can't exactly tell you what its like but I know it probably will be similar to the HSG because its a catheter with the sperm being placed in your uterus. I hope when you do yours its easier than your HSG. GL hun!
> 
> AFM- AF came this morning!!! Exactly when I wanted it too!! I called my nurse and she was excited :thumbup: I go in Friday morning for my day 3 b/w and scan and find out the specifics on how I'll be using the Follistim! Can't wait! Hopefully we'll be doing the b2b IUIs around next weekend :happydance:

Yay! GL for fri :happydance:


----------



## littlelou6

star7474 said:


> Hi can I join in?
> 
> I'm now on CD 5 and will be having my 1st medicated IUI with this cycle, I've had my scan to check my lining which is fine, now I've started taking clomid 100mg for 5 days and injections menpor 75iu for 2 days then another scan on the 24th to see if the meds have helped then onto hsg trigger and my other halfs contribution!
> 
> What is the actual IUI like? As when I had the HSG they really struggled to get through my cervix :(

Hi welcome! Sorry i dont know what iui is like as this is my first time but i'm sure it will be fine! fx'd for you!


----------



## Chiles

Ladies wondering about the iui, its a very simple procedure! It takes like 30 seconds! And they use a long thin catheter and I barely felt it, but I did experience cramping afterwards so I advis u may need some tylenol. After the procedure I had to lay ther for 15 mins and that's it. I was told to take it easy after that for the rest of the day. I am getting ready for iui #2


----------



## Cynthia86

Welcome Star7474! I've only had one IUI and it was totally pain free! Only took about a minute! Did they use a tenaculum for your hsg? I've heard that it's pretty painful and use it when a cervix is difficult to get to. Good luck and tons of baby dust!

Alisha- That is great news! Must be very exciting to finally get things rolling! GL!

Littlelou6-That is awesome!!! Hope your injections aren't too bad!

AFM-I still have a cyst. Just picked up my bcp's. Have to go back in 2 weeks for another u/s. If it is gone by then I get to stop taking them. Not too bad. I was expecting to have to take them for a longer period of time. Hope these do the trick!


----------



## Hoping Julie

Hello hope everyone is doing well! Quick question for clomid users, Has anyone noticed more side effects and discomfort around the ovaries once the dose was raised? I'm hoping it's just big follies and not cysts... Any insight?


----------



## star7474

No side effects yet I'm taking 100mg , although my other half seems to think I'm moody!


----------



## L4hope

Chiles-yes the meds are very expensive!! It's crazy how different everyones insurance coverage is too. It will be worth it when we get our little miracles right?! That is if I don't run out of money!! 

Alisha- it would be awesome to be bump buddies...sooner rather than later please! 

Hoping Julia- I have not had any real side effects on clomid, other than it's starting to effect my lining which is why I won't be using it after this month. 

Cynthia- sorry to hear your cyst is still there. I hope you will be able to get off it and back on track in two weeks!

It looks like quite a few of us are at the beginning of our cycles or getting ready for iui. This is the exciting part of the cycle! Bring on the bfp's ladies!!


----------



## Cynthia86

Warning you that this is a bit TMI! Do any of you ladies have experience with cysts? Today I started having really bad cramping and then not long after I passed a huge clot. I'm wondering if it could have been the cyst? Just found it very odd!


----------



## Hoping Julie

Cynthia86 said:


> Warning you that this is a bit TMI! Do any of you ladies have experience with cysts? Today I started having really bad cramping and then not long after I passed a huge clot. I'm wondering if it could have been the cyst? Just found it very odd!

Did the pain go away after the clot passed? Or are you still in pain?


----------



## Cynthia86

The pain stopped after the clot passed. It was just very strange for me to pass that much! This has never happened to me aside from when I had a miscarriage.

[/QUOTE]
Did the pain go away after the clot passed? Or are you still in pain?[/QUOTE]


----------



## littlelou6

Sorry to hear your cyst hasn't gone cynthia....:hugs: hope you can start in a couple of weeks.

AFM: I was shaking this morning when it came to inject myself but it hardly hurt at all and believe me i'm a wimp! So for anyone who is a bit worried there really is no need :flower: have to have another scan on monday to see how its going so will know more then!


----------



## AMN21

Littlelou- What kind of injections are you taking? You've probably said it before but I'm too lazy to go back and look lol! I was scared to give myself injections before too but it really isn't that bad! Hope it works wonders for you!


----------



## littlelou6

AMN21 said:


> Littlelou- What kind of injections are you taking? You've probably said it before but I'm too lazy to go back and look lol! I was scared to give myself injections before too but it really isn't that bad! Hope it works wonders for you!

I'm taking Gonal f and buserelin, thank you i hope it works too! lol. what will you be taking?


----------



## L4hope

Glad to hear it's not so bad, I get my first Follistim injection next Tuesday. But I absolutely hate needles, so my hubby gets the pleasure of sticking me..lol!


----------



## littlelou6

L4hope said:


> Glad to hear it's not so bad, I get my first Follistim injection next Tuesday. But I absolutely hate needles, so my hubby gets the pleasure of sticking me..lol!

I got my fiance to do one of mine and i did the other! It really isn't as bad as you think its going to be.....i promise! Be worth it in the end (hopefully)


----------



## AMN21

littlelou6 said:


> AMN21 said:
> 
> 
> Littlelou- What kind of injections are you taking? You've probably said it before but I'm too lazy to go back and look lol! I was scared to give myself injections before too but it really isn't that bad! Hope it works wonders for you!
> 
> I'm taking Gonal f and buserelin, thank you i hope it works too! lol. what will you be taking?Click to expand...

I have the Follistim pen, which is nice cause the needles are small. I'm not too scared of needles, I used to be! Now of course if a ginormous one is coming at me I'll be terrified! Lol!


----------



## L4hope

My Follistim pen just came in the mail! Looks like I'll be getting very acquainted with needles too! Oh the things we are doing for our little ones. Who knew it would be such hard work so soon...I thought that was supposed to happen later! Lol!


----------



## AMN21

L4- I hear ya! But it will all be worth it in the end!:thumbup:


----------



## Chcltbnny

This is my first time posting on any site but the nerves and anxiety is starting. CD 1 is suppose to be this Saturday, April 21. I am trying to stay calm so that I don't freak my body out and for once in my life have a late period. But all that I keep thinking is this is it and I can't wait.

My boyfriend and I have tried unsuccessfully for a year and I have had several m/cs so even when (yes, when) I get pg, I know that I am going to be a basket case. But I am positive and determine that I am to be a mommie. 

Chcltbnny


----------



## AMN21

Chcltbnny said:


> This is my first time posting on any site but the nerves and anxiety is starting. CD 1 is suppose to be this Saturday, April 21. I am trying to stay calm so that I don't freak my body out and for once in my life have a late period. But all that I keep thinking is this is it and I can't wait.
> 
> My boyfriend and I have tried unsuccessfully for a year and I have had several m/cs so even when (yes, when) I get pg, I know that I am going to be a basket case. But I am positive and determine that I am to be a mommie.
> 
> Chcltbnny

GL hun! TTC is definitely stressful, scary, exciting, pretty much every emotion you can think of isn't it?!! Lol. My hubby and I had just reached the year mark. I can't relax, my mind is always baby, baby, baby!! There's no stopping it! Lol This website is amazing and has helped me keep my sanity through it all! Hope you find all the support you need here :hugs:


----------



## ccdd

Hello everyone! I hope to join you ladies in this iui journey together if I can :)

I am currently 8dpiui and counting my days to test impatiently! Haha I hope everyone gets their BFP this month or early next month :dust: 

The iui procedure is really painless, the key is to be totally relaxed :) when I did my hsg, it was over in 5 mins, and the radiologist said that I am so relaxed hahaha, 

All the best to those going for their first iui!


----------



## AMN21

Good luck ccdd!! Once we do the IUI I plan on holding out on testing until I go in for my beta! I hope you get that BFP!!!!


----------



## L4hope

Welcome ccdd, the tww can be tough!

Chcltbnny hope your cycle starts soon!


----------



## AMN21

Hi ladies! I went in this morning for my day 3 b/w and u/s. Waiting on the call from my nurse about how many units of Follistim to give myself. She told me the doc said probably 100iu. Going to take my first injection tonight, go back CD7 and CD9 to check how I'm reacting to it. If my follicles are nice and big on CD9 then I give myself the Ovidrel that night and go in CD10 and 11 for the IUI! Hope it all works out this time for me!! The hour drive to RMA is kind of a killer only because their monitoring hours are 6am to 730, so I have to leave at 5am! The drive there is easy though, driving through Detroit on the way home can be annoying!:dohh: Well I am going to try to clean my house then go get my nails done :coolio:

Btw I had to sign a consent for taking injections and the risk of multiples! I'll gladly take twins but more than that I'll be kinda freakin out! Lol! PRAYING I at least get 1!!!


----------



## L4hope

Yay! I love this part of the cycle where you get to feel excited and hopeful! What do they do the cd3 bloodwork and scan for? I'm just curious since my doc isn't doing that. They just are having me take clomid cd3-7 and start Follistim cd8. Bummer you have to get up so early, but at least you don't have to go into work and can treat yourself to a mani! 

Yes my doc warned about increased risk of multiples too. I feel the same way...twins I can handle but no more!! Although did yours discuss the possibility of canceling the cycle if you have too many follies? I think mine said they cancel if there are more than 5. I'll be anxious to hear your results!


----------



## AMN21

Day 3 b/w is checking your FSH, E2, Prolactin and LH levels I believe. And they do the scan to check my lining and count my follicles. I'm assuming they do all this to judge the dose of meds to give you, I really don't know, lol. They didn't mention canceling a cycle but I'm sure if there are too many follies they will let me know then. I'm feeling really positive about it! Hope this is it!! I'll keep you all updated!


----------



## ccdd

AMN21 said:


> Good luck ccdd!! Once we do the IUI I plan on holding out on testing until I go in for my beta! I hope you get that BFP!!!!

Thank you so much!! I hope you do too!!! I will keep you updated! You too!! :dust:


----------



## ccdd

L4hope said:


> Welcome ccdd, the tww can be tough!
> 
> Chcltbnny hope your cycle starts soon!

Thank you so much!!! It's really tough! Hoping all of us gets our big fat BFPs!


----------



## ccdd

AMN21 said:


> Hi ladies! I went in this morning for my day 3 b/w and u/s. Waiting on the call from my nurse about how many units of Follistim to give myself. She told me the doc said probably 100iu. Going to take my first injection tonight, go back CD7 and CD9 to check how I'm reacting to it. If my follicles are nice and big on CD9 then I give myself the Ovidrel that night and go in CD10 and 11 for the IUI! Hope it all works out this time for me!! The hour drive to RMA is kind of a killer only because their monitoring hours are 6am to 730, so I have to leave at 5am! The drive there is easy though, driving through Detroit on the way home can be annoying!:dohh: Well I am going to try to clean my house then go get my nails done :coolio:
> 
> Btw I had to sign a consent for taking injections and the risk of multiples! I'll gladly take twins but more than that I'll be kinda freakin out! Lol! PRAYING I at least get 1!!!


Hey!!! As I'm going to check if I'm going to get my BFP in 6 days, no matter if I get my BFP or BFN, I will highlight what was done for reference. 

All the best!!! :) :dust:


----------



## littlelou6

AMN21 said:


> Hi ladies! I went in this morning for my day 3 b/w and u/s. Waiting on the call from my nurse about how many units of Follistim to give myself. She told me the doc said probably 100iu. Going to take my first injection tonight, go back CD7 and CD9 to check how I'm reacting to it. If my follicles are nice and big on CD9 then I give myself the Ovidrel that night and go in CD10 and 11 for the IUI! Hope it all works out this time for me!! The hour drive to RMA is kind of a killer only because their monitoring hours are 6am to 730, so I have to leave at 5am! The drive there is easy though, driving through Detroit on the way home can be annoying!:dohh: Well I am going to try to clean my house then go get my nails done :coolio:
> 
> Btw I had to sign a consent for taking injections and the risk of multiples! I'll gladly take twins but more than that I'll be kinda freakin out! Lol! PRAYING I at least get 1!!!

Yay thats great news! GL hun, i'm on lowest dose of 37.5! had 7 follicles on one side and about 5 on the other they haven't even mentioned a risk of multiples to us lol but obviously i know there is a chance of that. Our cycles are so close :happydance:


----------



## AMN21

Littlelou- We are close!

My nurse called and I am to inject 100iu. I go back Tuesday to check my follies! I feel really positive about this cycle!! I am about to do my first injection here soon! When I used to give myself injections for donating eggs to my sis they told me to keep my times consistent. They didn't say anything today about that but I'm going to do them every day at 5pm just in case it does make a difference! I didn't want to do it that early but I have to start them today and we are leaving for a baseball game a little after 5 and won't get home until late tonight! Anyways sorry for rambling on...but do you ladies take your injections at the same time each day??

FXed for us all!!!! Loads and loads of :dust: to us!


----------



## L4hope

AMN21 said:


> Littlelou- We are close!
> 
> My nurse called and I am to inject 100iu. I go back Tuesday to check my follies! I feel really positive about this cycle!! I am about to do my first injection here soon! When I used to give myself injections for donating eggs to my sis they told me to keep my times consistent. They didn't say anything today about that but I'm going to do them every day at 5pm just in case it does make a difference! I didn't want to do it that early but I have to start them today and we are leaving for a baseball game a little after 5 and won't get home until late tonight! Anyways sorry for rambling on...but do you ladies take your injections at the same time each day??
> 
> FXed for us all!!!! Loads and loads of :dust: to us!

It's so strange to me how differently docs do things. You would think it would all be pretty similar. I noticed that you are cd 3 and starting your Follistim tonight. I'm on cd4 today and starting mine next Tuesday on cd8. Maybe it's because of the clomid. As far as times go, I would assume that it's best to take it at the same time, give or take an half hour or so I think would be fine. I get injection training at my docs office tuesday morning so we'll see what they say. 

Good luck to all!!!


----------



## littlelou6

I was told to take mine in morning at roughly the same time! 

L4hope it must be cos your taking clomid, strange how everyone is told different things! GL :flower:


----------



## AMN21

Yeah everyone does do things differently I notice. Our docs know whats best for us though, at least we hope lol! I have the Follistim pen and its SUPER easy! First shot tonight went well..DH got a kick out of watching me poke myself! Lol, he sat there and watched...dork haha. My nurse never told me a set time to take it, just said to do my first one tonight. So since I did it at 5, I'm going to keep it at 5 every day. I'm so anxious, trying to relax, just really want this all to go well and end in a BFP and a very sticky bean or beans!!! :winkwink:


----------



## littlelou6

I'm sure it will all be fine! I hope this is your cycle :thumbup:
Got another scan in morning to see how injections are going, will update tomorrow! Hope your all well :hugs:


----------



## AMN21

GL littlelou! I hope all looks well. I think this will end well for us both! I go back Tuesday to check my follies!


----------



## littlelou6

AMN21 said:


> GL littlelou! I hope all looks well. I think this will end well for us both! I go back Tuesday to check my follies!

Well had my scan today and had to lower dose as i have one 10mm follicle on my right and a 11mm and 8mm on my left and they bit worried i might have too many! go back on wed to have another scan! 
GL for your scan tomorrow hun, I do hope this is it for us! lol :happydance: keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## AMN21

Awesome littlelou! Glad the injections are working for you! Hopefully you don't get TOO many but since they lowered your dose I would think you will be ok! 3 big follies is good to me though!!:thumbup: Can't wait til you go back Wed! Hope you get good news!


----------



## Hoping Julie

Ok so fertility friend showed ovulation on cd 11. I had my iui cd 10 in the afternoon and bd cd 11-13. The post wash count was better then I expected so fx'd! Anyone else in the same waiting time frame? Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## AMN21

GL Julie! Seems well timed!!


----------



## joeys3453

well did our 2nd IUI today and after the procedure when I went to the bathroom there was ewcm. So i am hoping this one was timed right!!!


----------



## RoccoBoxr

Hey ladies - I had my day 12 scan today to see if we were ready for iui tomorrow, and found out that I have no follies maturing :( Just the cyst I had from the first scan. Pretty bummed right now, I really thought that our first iui was feeling like it would be our lucky cycle. I go back thursday to check again, but she said it's not likely since I don't even have one that's looking hopeful. I know I should try to be more positive, and that this was our first cycle of meds/iui, but after a year and a half of trying I'm having a harder time with every let down! 

Good luck to you all, it's nice to read everyone's updates and hear the different approaches everyone's docs take!


----------



## Chcltbnny

Hi Cynthia - 

I am new to the site and on cycle day 2. I had my ultrasound and got the all clear to start. Tomorrow, I start my shots of Menopur. This is my first IUI so I have that nervous excitement rumbling around my belly. 

But I am also seeking a cycle buddy as well.


----------



## star7474

Hi all

I had my scan post clomid 100mg for 5 days and menopur 75iu two doses and it only showed 3 small follicles I was CD10 yesterday. It measured. 14mm, then 9mm and 8mm and my Lining was 4.7 I think! They asked me to take another dose of menopur and due for another scan tomorrow to see if it's helped, I was really disappointedas I thought they would be bigger and on each side, but it was only on my left side :(.
As this is my first cycle of IUI I've got nothing to compare it to but it still makes me feel sad :(


----------



## AMN21

Hey ladies!

Went to my RE today to check my follies (CD7). In my right ovary I have 1 at 10mm, 1 at 11mm and 1 at 12mm and 8 or so less than 10mm My RE is happy with the group growing in there.:thumbup: My left ovary had about 10 or so 10mm and under. I'm still waiting on their call about my labs to see if they need to tweak my dose of Follistim at all. I go back Thursday, hopefully they will tell me to trigger that night and go in for the IUIs Friday and Saturday!


----------



## L4hope

AMN21 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Went to my RE today to check my follies (CD7). In my right ovary I have 1 at 10mm, 1 at 11mm and 1 at 12mm and 8 or so less than 10mm My RE is happy with the group growing in there.:thumbup: My left ovary had about 10 or so 10mm and under. I'm still waiting on their call about my labs to see if they need to tweak my dose of Follistim at all. I go back Thursday, hopefully they will tell me to trigger that night and go in for the IUIs Friday and Saturday!

Yay for lots of follies!!


----------



## L4hope

Welcome to the new ladies on thus thread. I'm not sure where everyone is at...the more people we get the harder it is to keep track! 

Afm. Not too much to report right now. I just finished clomid yesterday and start Follistim injections tonight. Tomorrow I have an ultrasound and prob bloodwork. I think they always take my blood..Lol! I should no more after that as far as how many days I'll be on Follistim and tentative IUI date. Hoping things look good tomorrow!


----------



## littlelou6

Sorry to all you ladies who's cycles aren't going to plan :hugs: i hope it works out for you all.

I have another scan tomorrow and fri to see how i'm getting on and hopefully do iui on mon......seems a long time! I'm a bit worried as i have EWCM and cramps, surly i wont ovulate without the trigger tho??:shrug:

Welcome to all the ladies that have joined us :flower: this is my first ever iui too! 

Julie good luck i hope you get your BFP!! :hugs:


----------



## littlelou6

AMN21 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Went to my RE today to check my follies (CD7). In my right ovary I have 1 at 10mm, 1 at 11mm and 1 at 12mm and 8 or so less than 10mm My RE is happy with the group growing in there.:thumbup: My left ovary had about 10 or so 10mm and under. I'm still waiting on their call about my labs to see if they need to tweak my dose of Follistim at all. I go back Thursday, hopefully they will tell me to trigger that night and go in for the IUIs Friday and Saturday!

Wow thats pretty quick! My clinic are planning on doing iui on monday!! how exciting :happydance:


----------



## AMN21

Well I just got off the phone with my nurse, they want to bump my Follistim up to 150iu tonight and tomorrow and she said we'll see where I am at Thursday. She said she thinks more than likely I'll need a couple more days on the Follistim so I just may be right there with you littlelou! Maybe Sunday and Monday IUIs for me?? Idk guess we'll see what happens Thursday! Can't wait! GL to all you ladies!


----------



## Hoping Julie

i am getting nervous that my iui was done soooo early (cd 10) but ff is saying o happened on cd 11. So, I guess I need to relax and trust that my dr knows what he is doing? I get nervous bc i have weird sleeping habits so i dont know how accurate my bbts are. Has anyone else o'd early on clomid?


----------



## AMN21

Hoping Julie said:


> i am getting nervous that my iui was done soooo early (cd 10) but ff is saying o happened on cd 11. So, I guess I need to relax and trust that my dr knows what he is doing? I get nervous bc i have weird sleeping habits so i dont know how accurate my bbts are. Has anyone else o'd early on clomid?

Can't quite help you there because Clomid did nothing for me but just try to relax. Don't stress yourself out. I'm sure your doctor knows what he is doing. Praying you get your bfp!


----------



## Hoping Julie

Thanks! I get totally squirelly during the 2ww. I will say a little prayer for you ladies as well.


----------



## littlelou6

Yay how exciting! GL everyone! hope my scan goes ok tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## L4hope

Hoping Julie said:


> i am getting nervous that my iui was done soooo early (cd 10) but ff is saying o happened on cd 11. So, I guess I need to relax and trust that my dr knows what he is doing? I get nervous bc i have weird sleeping habits so i dont know how accurate my bbts are. Has anyone else o'd early on clomid?

Your doc should know if the timing is right. Does he confirm with bloodwork? I have had my trigger to make me o on clomid at cd10.


----------



## L4hope

Hoping Julie said:


> Thanks! I get totally squirelly during the 2ww. I will say a little prayer for you ladies as well.

Oh the tww...I think it drives us all a little crazy at times!!


----------



## Hoping Julie

L4hope said:


> Oh the tww...I think it drives us all a little crazy at times!!

He doesnt confirm with bloodwork. He goes by follicle size at the time of the scan I guess. :shrug: :wacko:


----------



## Kaiecee

I'll be starting iui early may old love to be going through this with someone


----------



## sam79

Hello ladies,
I was wondering if I could join this thread too? I would love to have some buddies who are going through all the same things as me.
I found out yesterday that my dr wants to try iui for the first time this month. We have had 4 unsuccessful rounds of injections and timing o for :sex:. I had a scan yesterday and had 3 follies (1 @ 17mm and 2 @ 15mm) and did more b/w this morning. Hopefully if all goes well I will trigger tonight and have my iui on Friday (27/4). 

:dust:


----------



## sam79

Hi Rocco,
I know it's hard when you go in and there are no follies. I am also taking injections and last month I started injections on cd2 and had them for 20 days before i had any viable follies. However this month my dr started me on a slightly higher dose and my follies are looking good after 10 days. Unfortunately, sometimes it takes takes our dr some to find the correct dose for our body. Hope you get some good follies soon.


----------



## sam79

Wishing you luck littlelou that your scan goes well tomorrow.


----------



## littlelou6

hi ladies! welcome Sam and Kaiecee :flower: 
Sam i hope all ges well so you can trigger tonight and have iui on fri :happydance:

AFM: Had my scan today everything looks fine think my biggest follicle was 14mm so still a bit of growing to do, how big do they like your follicles to be? Hopefully do iui on monday:happydance::happydance: have another scan on fri so will definately know by then! So ecxited :happydance:

Hope all you ladies are well :hugs:


----------



## AMN21

:hi: and welcome to the new ladies!

Littlelou- Glad your scan went well! Did they up your dose to make the follie grow a little more or just leave it since you'll be taking it a couple more days? I can't wait to go in tomorrow! I have a feeling mine won't be quite ready yet, and they'll probably want me back in Sat and hopefully I can trigger that night and come in for Sun and Mon IUIs! I've heard mixed things about the size they want them at, I think somewhere around like 17 to the 20s :shrug: It's nice to have someone so close to me in cycle!!

GL to everyone :dust:


----------



## L4hope

Hi Sam and Kaiecee, join us! Sam hope you get good results and have iui on Friday! 

AMN I'll be anxious to hear you results tomorrow! GL!!

Afm, just had my cd9 scan. My lining is 5.3 I had one follicle on the right at 17 and three smaller on the left at 13,12,and 10. Of course I have to wait for bloodwork on my estrogen. Tentatively I will be doing two more nights of Follistim and u/s Friday. If my darn lining thickens up and other follicles don't get too big I will trigger and have IUI on Sunday or Monday. I'm really hoping it will be Monday. I'm in a wedding this weekend in my hometown(2 1/2 hours away) and really wanted to stay the night and visit family/friends. I hate how much this controls my life. Sorry to vent I'm just frustrated, the timing always falls when it's most inconvenient and now that we're starting injectables we are cancelling our summer trips so we can afford the meds. Can I just get a bfp this month?!


----------



## AMN21

L4 your right with me and littlelou! Your scan sounds great, hope that lining thickens up. I believe mine was 7.3, my RE always calls it "beautiful" lol. And I hear you about the timing. Mine is kind of getting in the way of my job but oh well. I don't make much at my job, DH is the breadwinner so I just work to make a little extra for us and keep me sane from all the TTC madness. I HOPE AND PRAY WE ALL HAVE A SUCCESSFUL IUI AND GET A BFP IN MAY!!!


----------



## littlelou6

AMN21 said:


> :hi: and welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> Littlelou- Glad your scan went well! Did they up your dose to make the follie grow a little more or just leave it since you'll be taking it a couple more days? I can't wait to go in tomorrow! I have a feeling mine won't be quite ready yet, and they'll probably want me back in Sat and hopefully I can trigger that night and come in for Sun and Mon IUIs! I've heard mixed things about the size they want them at, I think somewhere around like 17 to the 20s :shrug: It's nice to have someone so close to me in cycle!!
> 
> GL to everyone :dust:

They going to keep me at same as i have a third fillicle catching up and they dont want it to grow much more or they will either have to cancel the cycle or pop it for another £200, so quite happy just to stay at dose and see how it goes, rather it took longer than cancel cycle or pay £200! GL for tomorrow hun! :thumbup:


----------



## littlelou6

L4 GL for fri, i have my scan too then! is there not anything the can give you to thicken your lining?


----------



## L4hope

AMN how funny your dic calls your lining beautiful!! Lol! I never had a problem with it until last month..but that's another reason they are going to stop clomid. Yes the three of us are all at about the same point! Hopefully we all have good iui's and bfp's to follow! Will be nice to have you guys in the tww with me!

Littlelou good luck to you too for Friday! As far as my linking goes, they said that Follistim helps to thicken it and so does ovidrel. So with that in combination of having four days it should get there. Fingers crossed for us!!


----------



## littlelou6

I'm sure you'll be fine then L4 :thumbup: I cant remember what mine was but FS was hapy with it,was quite thick! 

Hopefully we all go in on mon for iui :happydance: and we all get our BFP!


----------



## AMN21

Yes then we can be bump buddies!!!!! I hate these headaches I'm having! I know its from the Metformin and Follistim! They last all day:dohh: Also I get on and off nausea...ugh. It will be worth it all in the end though! Almost time for me to go home from work! I can't wait!!

Are either of you doing b2b IUIs like me?


----------



## littlelou6

I dont have any side effects, apart from being very tired but not sure if thats due to my job!

No we only doing 1 iui we dont have that option at my clinic! seems like a good idea tho as you cover all basis! Fx'd for all of us :hugs:


----------



## AMN21

I'm super tired too! It says that's a side effect. I think I don't drink enough water and thats why I get bad headaches. All I really drink is water but I'm supposed to have like 10 glasses a day and I know I don't drink that much. I'm bad, lol. So I guess I shouldn't complain :blush:


----------



## Casper72

Hi everyone, I had my 3rd IUI today and am happy to say that it was a breeze compared to the last two. Hubby's numbers were outstanding as well. We are very hopeful that the third times a charm!


----------



## AMN21

Yay! GL Casper!! Hope 3rd time is a charm for you!!


----------



## idahogirl

I had my second IUI done on April 17th day of ovulation. In fact my RE did an u/s and said it was great timing since he could see the follicle sac and that meant I had just recently ovulated. Now I am in the dreaded 2ww and trying not to focus on all the possible symptoms I may be having lol...I am supposed to test on May 1st, but I'm not sure that I can hold out that long. I may test early :) Hoping eveyone gets a BFP and sticky vibes to all. :)


----------



## AMN21

idahogirl said:


> I had my second IUI done on April 17th day of ovulation. In fact my RE did an u/s and said it was great timing since he could see the follicle sac and that meant I had just recently ovulated. Now I am in the dreaded 2ww and trying not to focus on all the possible symptoms I may be having lol...I am supposed to test on May 1st, but I'm not sure that I can hold out that long. I may test early :) Hoping eveyone gets a BFP and sticky vibes to all. :)

Good luck! Hope you get that bfp!!


----------



## idahogirl

AMN21 said:


> idahogirl said:
> 
> 
> I had my second IUI done on April 17th day of ovulation. In fact my RE did an u/s and said it was great timing since he could see the follicle sac and that meant I had just recently ovulated. Now I am in the dreaded 2ww and trying not to focus on all the possible symptoms I may be having lol...I am supposed to test on May 1st, but I'm not sure that I can hold out that long. I may test early :) Hoping eveyone gets a BFP and sticky vibes to all. :)
> 
> Good luck! Hope you get that bfp!!Click to expand...

Thank you :)


----------



## L4hope

AMN21 said:


> Yes then we can be bump buddies!!!!! I hate these headaches I'm having! I know its from the Metformin and Follistim! They last all day:dohh: Also I get on and off nausea...ugh. It will be worth it all in the end though! Almost time for me to go home from work! I can't wait!!
> 
> Are either of you doing b2b IUIs like me?

Yes that would be perfect! Please let us be bump buddies next month!! :happydance: I just started Follistim and haven't had any side effects yet. Hope it stays that way! I am only doing one iui this month, but if I start on all injections next month they do b2b. Although, there has been discussion abbot this on another thread on whether it makes a difference doing two. Apparently there's research indicating that it doesn't matter, it's more about the timing of it. Im not sure exactly how I feel about it. At this point I kinda think the mire the merrier!


----------



## L4hope

idahogirl said:


> I had my second IUI done on April 17th day of ovulation. In fact my RE did an u/s and said it was great timing since he could see the follicle sac and that meant I had just recently ovulated. Now I am in the dreaded 2ww and trying not to focus on all the possible symptoms I may be having lol...I am supposed to test on May 1st, but I'm not sure that I can hold out that long. I may test early :) Hoping eveyone gets a BFP and sticky vibes to all. :)

Sounds great!! Good luck!


----------



## AMN21

L4hope said:


> AMN21 said:
> 
> 
> Yes then we can be bump buddies!!!!! I hate these headaches I'm having! I know its from the Metformin and Follistim! They last all day:dohh: Also I get on and off nausea...ugh. It will be worth it all in the end though! Almost time for me to go home from work! I can't wait!!
> 
> Are either of you doing b2b IUIs like me?
> 
> Yes that would be perfect! Please let us be bump buddies next month!! :happydance: I just started Follistim and haven't had any side effects yet. Hope it stays that way! I am only doing one iui this month, but if I start on all injections next month they do b2b. Although, there has been discussion abbot this on another thread on whether it makes a difference doing two. Apparently there's research indicating that it doesn't matter, it's more about the timing of it. Im not sure exactly how I feel about it. At this point I kinda think the mire the merrier!Click to expand...

Yeah my RE feels confident in doing b2b iuis. The more spermies up there the better I feel lol.It definitely can't hurt!


----------



## AMN21

Also my DH's morphology wasn't exactly where she liked to see it. And his count was just slightly below normal. I hope the Fertilaid he has been taking will make a difference! I think thats a big reason she wanted to do b2b iuis.


----------



## Chiles

Just an update I may be having my IUI this weekend!!!! I am about to catchup on you ladies!!!


----------



## Chcltbnny

Thank you AMN21! 

GL to you as well. I am finding a lot of great info and support on the site! But I am like you as well - baby, baby, baby...


----------



## Chcltbnny

Chiles said:


> Just an update I may be having my IUI this weekend!!!! I am about to catchup on you ladies!!!

GL! 

I just started my Menopur shots! My u/s is scheduled for Sunday but not looking forward to the 2ww.


----------



## Chiles

Thanks and same to you. I am looking forward to your updates. Yes the tww definetly sucks!!! I am not looking forward to that either. This cycle has been long enough!!!! I have been doing injections for over 2 weeks!!!! And we are finally getting where I need to be. Thank God for my insurance because this cycle I have used one 300iu pen, and on my 3rd 900iu pen. Injectables are pricey!!!! I have like 6 maturing follicles largest 18-and the smallest is 10mm. I am on a super ovulation protocol so this is what we were going for.


----------



## Hoping Julie

Do the injectable meds have lots of side effects? Thinking good thoughts for ya'll


----------



## Chiles

No side effects @ all Julie. And Thanks!!!!


----------



## littlelou6

Wow welcole everyone...... GL to all of you who have just had their iui's! Hope you all get your BFP! its so exciting :happydance:


----------



## AMN21

Hey ladies!

Chiles- Great news! GL to you!!

Julie- Most people don't experience side effects from the injection. I however am getting some long bad headaches and some nausea. But its not unbearable. It all comes and goes for me. 

AFM-I went in for my CD 9 scan and b/w. My leading follie is 15mm and one behind it is 12mm. My lining was 8.1 :thumbup: I am to up my dose of follistim to 225iu tonight and tomorrow then go back Saturday to check and I should be triggering Sat night then IUIs Sunday and Monday! After today I'm off work for 4 days! :happydance: At least I can be nice and relaxed before the IUIs lol!


----------



## L4hope

Chiles you are catching up to us! 

AMN sounds like a good plan. Hopefully the Follistim gets those follies good and ready for your iui's! And of course your lining sounds beautiful! Lol!! 

Afm I am anxiously awaiting my u/s and b/w tomorrow to find out if our iui is Sunday or Monday!


----------



## AMN21

My nurse just called and said for me to come in tomorrow and get a get a low dose of I think HCG (I'm pretty sure thats what she said, the converstation was so quick lol) to bump my estrogen up some. I'll let you guys know exactly what it is tomorrow. They are giving it to me free so that's nice :winkwink:


----------



## Casper72

Chiles said:


> Thanks and same to you. I am looking forward to your updates. Yes the tww definetly sucks!!! I am not looking forward to that either. This cycle has been long enough!!!! I have been doing injections for over 2 weeks!!!! And we are finally getting where I need to be. Thank God for my insurance because this cycle I have used one 300iu pen, and on my 3rd 900iu pen. Injectables are pricey!!!! I have like 6 maturing follicles largest 18-and the smallest is 10mm. I am on a super ovulation protocol so this is what we were going for.

Last month I had 3 mature follies all 23cm. This month I had one on the left at 18cm and one on the right that was 26cm. That seems HUGE! Anyone else had the trigger when their follie was that big? Is bigger better.....anyone know?


----------



## Chiles

My E2 is up to 3901!!! I am not sure how many mature follicles I have. I have to go bk in tomorrow for another scan and more bloodwork! I hope this cycle doesn't get cancelled!!!


----------



## Chiles

Casper72 said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Thanks and same to you. I am looking forward to your updates. Yes the tww definetly sucks!!! I am not looking forward to that either. This cycle has been long enough!!!! I have been doing injections for over 2 weeks!!!! And we are finally getting where I need to be. Thank God for my insurance because this cycle I have used one 300iu pen, and on my 3rd 900iu pen. Injectables are pricey!!!! I have like 6 maturing follicles largest 18-and the smallest is 10mm. I am on a super ovulation protocol so this is what we were going for.
> 
> Last month I had 3 mature follies all 23cm. This month I had one on the left at 18cm and one on the right that was 26cm. That seems HUGE! Anyone else had the trigger when their follie was that big? Is bigger better.....anyone know?Click to expand...

I heard the bigger is better, but I don't think that a 23 or 26 is out the ordinary. Good Luck!!! 


AMN21 said:


> My nurse just called and said for me to come in tomorrow and get a get a low dose of I think HCG (I'm pretty sure thats what she said, the converstation was so quick lol) to bump my estrogen up some. I'll let you guys know exactly what it is tomorrow. They are giving it to me free so that's nice :winkwink:

GoodLuck!!!b!


----------



## Kaiecee

L4hope said:


> Hi Cynthia, I had my first iui and nearing the end of my tww. I get bloodwork on the 16th and my AF is due the 17th. While I'm hoping that I get good news on Monday, I am also realistic that my first iui might not do the trick. If I'm in again for round two I would be more than happy to be buddies. Is this your first iui?



Yes my first iui if u have any advise I'd take it :)


----------



## littlelou6

Hi ladies, had my scan today and my follicles haven't grown as much as they'd like so aiming for iui on wednesday now instead of mon! At least they haven't cancelled tho :thumbup:


----------



## AMN21

Littlelou- what size are your follies?


----------



## littlelou6

Biggest is 14mm and the other big one i had has shrunk! :cry: poor follie! LOL have you had your appointment yet?


----------



## AMN21

I go in today just to pick up a low dose of what I think she said was hcg to bump up my estrogen. I go in tomorrow morning to check my follies. Taking another 225iu of Follistim tonight so hoping my follies are big and ready for Sunday Monday IUIs!


----------



## littlelou6

How exciting! I hope you can go ahead with your iui's on sun and mon!
My lining is nice and thick was 9....something! part of me is a little dissapointed about delaying for a couple of days but the other part of me says, good things come to those who wait! lol. I haven't had any bloodwork done are you supposed to?


----------



## AMN21

Um I know my RE does b/w to check my hormones to make sure they are where they should be. Hope your follies are ready for Wednesday!!


----------



## loopy013

Ladies can I join please?
I had my 1st IUI on the 23rd April so I'm now in the dreaded 2ww! 
Hoping & praying that IUI will work but haven't read many success stories.

AMN21 I am the same as you all ok with me, DH's morphology is a little on the low side but otherwise all ok. Our clinic are classing us as unexplained infertility x


----------



## AMN21

GOOD LUCK Loopy!! I hope you get your bfp!!


----------



## Chiles

Hey I went in for my appointment. I am getting ready for a follicle reduction...not what I was hoping to hear today.


----------



## AMN21

Chiles-How many mature follies do you have? When will they do the IUI?


----------



## Chiles

I have 5 that are already mature and ready to trigger, and then i have like 14 other ones that are 14mm and less. Idk when I will have my IUI...i do have the optionn to cancel as well. And depend on the scheduling of things I may have to because I have a very busy week. MInd you all that this cycle has been going on for almost 3 weeks and I just cant continue to put all things aside.


----------



## Kaiecee

What is a trigger shot? I'm new to all of this
I'll be taking 150mg of clomid in approx. 2.5 weeks
Then when I ovulate I'll be going in for my first round 
Of iui I'm a little neurvous Btw I ovulate on my own 
But my dh has low mobility but everything else is normal 
So if anyone can tell me the chance it will work on the 
First time or anything else I'd appreciate 
It cuz I'm a little neurvous 
flower:


----------



## AMN21

Chiles- I hear you, I hate not knowing when the IUI will finally be. 3 weeks is a long time. You have a lot of follies! Hope whatever you decide works out!

Kaiecee- A trigger shot is HCG, it makes you ovulate I believe 24 to 36 hours after taking it. I am taking it because I normally don't ovulate until late in my cycle. 

AFM- I stopped in to my clinic today to pick up a low dose of HCG from my nurse, she said I might start that tomorrow. I guess its to help boost my estrogen. I am to inject 15 units daily, I don't know for how long yet. She said we'll see once I come in tomorrow for my b/w and u/s. I am PRAYING that everything is a go tomorrow for Sunday and Monday IUIs, its been a headache with my work not knowing when its finally going to happen.

Anyways hope all you ladies are well! Sending lots of :dust:


----------



## SweetCarolina

I know what you mean Chiles. I have been stimming for 15 days. I work nights so it doesn't make me miss work but driving 1.5 hours one way after a 12 hour shift is not ideal. As far as I know things are still going on for me, so I decided to take a vacation starting May 5th for the week. I don't want to take a vacation to just sit around but it will be nice to only have to worry about that. GL with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## L4hope

Sorry ladies been busy with my wedding stuff for this weekend. Got my results from my scan today and it's official...I triggered tonight and I'm having b2b iui's on Sunday and Monday! Fingers crossed this is it. Good luck ladies. I'll check back in Sunday to see where you all are.


----------



## sam79

Casper, idaho and Loopy I hope the 2ww goes quickly and you all get your :bfp:

Good luck with your iui AMN and L4Hope. Hope it all goes well.

Chiles hope all goes well for you and you don't have to cancel your iui.

Littlelou - i know how you feel I went in for an u/s and b/w on Tues. and was all prepared to have my first iui on Friday. However, when I went back on Thurs. my follies had shrunk too, and my progesteron levels weren't increasing like they should have been. I had to increase my injection levels and go back for more b/w today. When I go in for my u/s 2morrow hopefully my follies will have grown. Fx for you and that your follies grow :flower:


----------



## littlelou6

Sam: thanks hun! Luckily only one of mine had shrunk! GL to you too i really hope you're have grown, they've kept my dose the same! Go back on Mon so will know by then if we can go ahead wed. 
L4 wow how exciting! GL and keep us posted! 
Chiles: sorry your going through that, i don't understand why they overestimated you whilst they were monitoring you! But i hope it all woI rks out for you.
AMN21: I so hope your ok to do iui's tomorrow and Mon, i have all my fingers and toes crossed for you! 
Everyone else i've missed out: GL i hope you all get your BFP soon!


----------



## Hoping Julie

So fertility friend changed its mind to when it thinks i ovulated :hissy: How accurate is this fertility friend? It's my first month really using it and its making me crazy lol. I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## AMN21

Well ladies b/w and scan were great! I trigger with Ovidrel tonight and do b2b IUIs tomorrow and Monday!!! My leading follie is 19, I also have 2 at 14 and 1 at 12, the rest less than 10 all in my right ovary! PRAYING FOR SUPER GOOD :spermy: FROM DH AND A VERY STICKY BEAN TO COME!!! I have so many emotions right now! But mostly excited and hopeful!

L4- We'll be going through this all at the same time!!

Thanks for all the good wishes ladies! I send it all back to you and will continue to do so!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Kaiecee

AMN21 said:


> Well ladies b/w and scan were great! I trigger with Ovidrel tonight and do b2b IUIs tomorrow and Monday!!! My leading follie is 19, I also have 2 at 14 and 1 at 12, the rest less than 10 all in my right ovary! PRAYING FOR SUPER GOOD :spermy: FROM DH AND A VERY STICKY BEAN TO COME!!! I have so many emotions right now! But mostly excited and hopeful!
> 
> L4- We'll be going through this all at the same time!!
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes ladies! I send it all back to you and will continue to do so!! :dust::dust::dust:

good luck keep me posted


----------



## AMN21

I will! :winkwink:


----------



## L4hope

Little Lou and Sam hope the follies are getting bigger. I didn't know that they could shrink. 

Idaho, Casper, loopy I'm joining you ladies in the tww. Let's pray it's a quick one that yields good results! 

Sweet Caroline, good luck with your week off. That will bd nice to relax and not have additional stress from work. 

AMN, yes we are going through this right at the same time! How was your iui? I can't remember if it was your first one? 

Julie, I'm not familiar with fertility friend. Does your doctor monitor you and verify o with bloodwork? 

I know someone was asking about follicle size. I was actually asking about that at my doctors office. They said with clomid they like to see them at about 20-25. With injectables they mature at a smaller size, she didn't give me a number. 

AFM- I triggered Friday night and had my iui this morning. We had 13 million moving sperm. Thought that was pretty good. My doc always says anything over 3 million has the same odds. But hey having extra works for me! We go back tomorrow morning for IUI #2. Then on Tuesday I have to start progesterone suppositories for the first time. I was hoping I wouldn't have to use them this cycle. Not looking forward to the mess and side effects!! But if it helps me get a bfp than bring it!!

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## AMN21

I had my first IUI this morning! It was so fast! I didn't feel a thing! DH had 7.1 million post wash, my RE said it was a good sample! :thumbup: I didn't get to look at the rest of the numbers, they showed me the paper really quick only to make sure the info for DH was correct. I trust my doc that all was good though! After the IUI my RE was like ok lay there and think fertile thoughts! Lol! I'm feeling really positive! I go back tomorrow morning for IUI #2! 

L4- glad to hear yours went well too! Your DH's count is great!

:dust::dust::dust:!!!!!!


----------



## littlelou6

Yay! good luck L4 and AMN21, so exited for you both! :happydance:
Got my scan in morning.....hopefully all is good and i can do my trigger tomorrow night and iui wed!


----------



## L4hope

Littlelou good luck tomorrow. You'll be right behind us and hopefully we can all have this be our bfp month!!


----------



## L4hope

Cynthia how are things going? You find out about your cyst this week right? Hope it's shrunk and you can get of bcp and back to work!!


----------



## AMN21

GL Littlelou! Hope everything looks good and is ready to go for Wed! 

So I ended up doing a little more than I wanted today after the IUI, went to my lil bros soccer game, which all I did was sit there so thats not bad, but then we went to a mall and I did more walking than I wanted to. I guess it really wasn't that bad but I'm paranoid and feel like I should've been laying around all day after! Lol, my RE didn't tell me I had any restrictions on what I could do so I'm probably just being super paranoid. So tomorrow my plan is to lay around all day after IUI #2 :haha: Oh and I bought a whole pineapple to start eating a little every day for I think 5 days as I have heard that eating the core will help with implantation! Idk if its true but I love pineapple, so why not?! Can't hurt me lol!

Btw OPT is SUPER POSITIVE and I tested the trigger out, only cause I wanted to see 2 lines on an HPT:blush: I don't plan on testing on an HPT again, just going to wait for my beta. But here they are...

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/0429121903.jpg


----------



## Chcltbnny

Hi All...

I introduced myself awhile ago and then just looked around and read post to educate myself on the whole IUI procedure. Well today was day 8 for me. I went in for my u/s and b/w after 5 days of Menopur. 

I was suppose to call at 3:30 to get my instructions on what to do next but I just got the call from the nurse and she said that my estrogen is 1057. Well the u/s showed 2 mature follicles on the right and 2 almost mature follicles as well and 1 on the left. So she is counting 5 total. I took the trigger shot tonight and have my IUI tomorrow and Tuesday. 

They also talked to me about reduction as well if there are multiples over 2. I wasn't expecting that at all! I thought for sure that I would have 2 more days of shots and u/s like I have been reading up on. 

I can't believe that this is really happening. Fx'd! 

I am ready for it bought my pineapple and all (my acupuncturist told me to eat as much as I want after my first IUI)


----------



## L4hope

Good luck chcltbnny! That's awesome you have so many good follies!! I only have one or they said possibly another one. You just never know how it's going to go. There are so many factors for women and different docs use different protocols so you just never know how your cycle will go. Fingers crossed for you!!

AMN I felt the same way after I had my first IUI. I went back to work and then ended up taking a long walk with my hubby and my dogs. Then I thought oh I shouldn't have done that..lol! But this time I just happened to be exhausted from my weekend so I have pretty much laid around all day hoping those varsity swimmers are taking care of business!!


----------



## Kaiecee

amn21:
im going for my iui in about 2 weeks i wish u luck on urs keep me posted...btw did it hurt?


----------



## Hoping Julie

L4hope said:


> Little Lou and Sam hope the follies are getting bigger. I didn't know that they could shrink.
> 
> Idaho, Casper, loopy I'm joining you ladies in the tww. Let's pray it's a quick one that yields good results!
> 
> Sweet Caroline, good luck with your week off. That will bd nice to relax and not have additional stress from work.
> 
> AMN, yes we are going through this right at the same time! How was your iui? I can't remember if it was your first one?
> 
> Julie, I'm not familiar with fertility friend. Does your doctor monitor you and verify o with bloodwork?
> 
> I know someone was asking about follicle size. I was actually asking about that at my doctors office. They said with clomid they like to see them at about 20-25. With injectables they mature at a smaller size, she didn't give me a number.
> 
> AFM- I triggered Friday night and had my iui this morning. We had 13 million moving sperm. Thought that was pretty good. My doc always says anything over 3 million has the same odds. But hey having extra works for me! We go back tomorrow morning for IUI #2. Then on Tuesday I have to start progesterone suppositories for the first time. I was hoping I wouldn't have to use them this cycle. Not looking forward to the mess and side effects!! But if it helps me get a bfp than bring it!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well

My dr only gives me one scan (to see follicle growth) On cd 10 he said "i had a good one on my right ovary" but didn't elaborate and I was to distracted to probe. He sent us to get the sample for iui that day (no trigger or anything) Dh was 56 mil post wash and the iui hurt like hell. I felt as if I was receiving an internal body peircing and I bled for 24 hours. I have been using fertility friend and at first it said i o'd cd 11 then reanalyzed and said cd 16. So, I am wondering did we just pay all that $$ to get an iui on the wrong day? Dr never did any follow up bloodwork or us just said to make an appt if i started af or tested positive. After reading all the responses on this thread I am relly losing faith in my dr's abilities/judgement/knowledge. But, anywho I am still saying a little prayer for you ladies


----------



## AMN21

Kaiecee- My RE was in the room maybe 5 min tops! I felt the speculum or whatever. go in just as they do for a pap smear but I didn't feel a thing when the catheter went in! It only took a sec!

Julie- GL! Every doc and clinic is different. Hope you get your bfp!

I will update you girls tomorrow as I am determined to be a couch potato after the iui!


----------



## Hoping Julie

I just realised how whiney I am being lol! Whoopsy sorry :blush:
Positive vibes from here on out!


----------



## L4hope

Julie no worries on the whining. We all have to get it out sometimes! My IUI was a little uncomfortable when he stuck the catheter in but no bleeding. Sorry that you had a tough one, hopefully it won't be that way if you need another one. As far as the faith in your doc goes, I say just ask them about monitoring with bloodwork. This is your future and your money so you want to be sure you are getting the best possible treatment! But better than that, maybe you won't have to worry about any of it and you'll get your bfp!!


----------



## sam79

L4hope said:


> Little Lou and Sam hope the follies are getting bigger. I didn't know that they could shrink.
> 
> Idaho, Casper, loopy I'm joining you ladies in the tww. Let's pray it's a quick one that yields good results!
> 
> Sweet Caroline, good luck with your week off. That will bd nice to relax and not have additional stress from work.
> 
> AMN, yes we are going through this right at the same time! How was your iui? I can't remember if it was your first one?
> 
> Julie, I'm not familiar with fertility friend. Does your doctor monitor you and verify o with bloodwork?
> 
> I know someone was asking about follicle size. I was actually asking about that at my doctors office. They said with clomid they like to see them at about 20-25. With injectables they mature at a smaller size, she didn't give me a number.
> 
> AFM- I triggered Friday night and had my iui this morning. We had 13 million moving sperm. Thought that was pretty good. My doc always says anything over 3 million has the same odds. But hey having extra works for me! We go back tomorrow morning for IUI #2. Then on Tuesday I have to start progesterone suppositories for the first time. I was hoping I wouldn't have to use them this cycle. Not looking forward to the mess and side effects!! But if it helps me get a bfp than bring it!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well

L4 according to my dr the follies that had appeared to have shrunk (no longer fat and round like they should be) were probably from my last cycle. I guess my body needed more drugs to keep them getting bigger.


----------



## littlelou6

Julie i think you have evry right to moan as you pay a lot of money for this and they not even monitoring you properly! if you dont get your BFP this month can you change your clinic?

L4 and AMN21 how has your second iui's gone??? 

ASM: Yay! i had one follicle of 19mm (nurse said it was a lovely folicle! lol) so no multiple births for me! :happydance: do trigger tonight and iui wed :happydance: super excited!


----------



## AMN21

Julie- I agree with the others when they say ask about the monitoring! Its your money and you deserve that peace of mind that they are doing all they can to get you pregnant!

littlelou- Yay for your follie!! GL tomorrow! My second iui was good. Didn't feel a thing again. I'm laying around now lol. DH is waiting on me, he's so cute, all concerned about everything I do, hehe. Today his count was 4 million post wash. Which we knew it would obviously go down from yesterday. I was a little concerned because both counts from today and yesterday seemed a little low to me but they were confident that they were good samples. After all, it does only take 1! Hope we have some olympic swimmers in there ready to catch the egg!!! I go Thursday morning to check my progesterone level and see if I will need to take anything for it and then May 14 I go in for my beta!!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; I am going to treat myself as though I am pregnant until I am proven otherwise!!!

POSITIVE MINDS LADIES!!!!


----------



## L4hope

Little Lou that's awesome you have your mature follie! Good luck on Wed!

AMM glad your second iui went well. As you said all you need is one, and with IUI we have the elite swimmers and they don't have as far to travel! 

AFM my second iui went well too. We had 12.5 mil sperm so I think I'm full of sperm at this point!! One of them has to find their way into my egg!! I haven't had any issues with progesterone up to this point but my doc is putting me on them anyways. I have bloodwork to check my levels on Friday and an ovary check. My beta is also scheduled for the 14th. I'm with AMN, I'm being a couch potato and thinking positive pregnant thoughts!!

Bring on the bfp's ladies!!!!


----------



## littlelou6

Glad to hear you ladies are taking it easy! I plan to take it easy on wed after iui as have the day off but go back to work on thurs and i have quite a physical job... luckily i work with my mum and she knows so will understand hopefully! 

So excited for all of us!! :happydance:


----------



## Hoping Julie

Yeah, you ladies are right. My dr seems to blow me off quite a bit. If I don't get my bfp this month I guess I will be looking for a new clinic... My dr basically said he was going to refer me for ivf if the iui failed, but I think that is such a drastic, not to mention expensive, leap. I am trying to be positive though, we did bd on cd 15 (ff says i o'd cd 16) so its still possible. And, I was def surprised that dh's count was so excellent considering age and a vasectomy reversal. So, I suppose there is hope. Hope everyone is taking it easy


----------



## AMN21

L4- Good to hear yours went well too!! These next 2 weeks are going to draaaaag!!! C'mon bfps!!!!!

Littlelou- I'm excited for you!


----------



## L4hope

I'm already counting down and it just started!! I'm just feeling so positive and hopeful for this month. I just want to see the bfp!


----------



## Chcltbnny

IUI#1 done - this morning and all went very well. BF had 12 million swimmers to work with - which was great!

I then had a great acupuncture appt this afternoon, which relaxed me and mellowed me out. Now chilling with some pineapple and tea. 

I have my other IUI#2 for tomorrow - then 2WW. I can only hope and wait and see...


----------



## AMN21

Chltbnny- Good luck!!!!!! Praying and hoping we all get May BFPs!!! I have a good feeling it's coming!!


----------



## L4hope

Good luck chcltbnny! Welcome to the tww!!


----------



## sandlin

Last 5 days to take an hpt ,I m going crazy, any of u ladies in the same boat


----------



## AMN21

Good luck Sandlin!

Ladies I am goin crazy already and its only 1dpiuis :wacko: These 2 weeks are going to be hell! Keeping positive fertile thoughts though!!:crib:


----------



## sam79

Good luck to everyone who has had an iui recently. Keep thinking positive thoughts. 
Hopefully I won't be too far behind you. Have to have more b/w this morning to see where my estrogen levels are at.
:dust: everyone.

May is going to be our month! :happydance:


----------



## littlelou6

Hi ladies, was wondering if anyone could help me? Had my trigger shot lAst night at 9 o clock so over 12 hours ago, have done a hpt (just because i wanted to see two lines! ) but was disappointed when the test line is only very very faint, does this mean the trigger shot hasn't worked?


----------



## Casper72

Hoping Julie said:


> Cynthia86 said:
> 
> 
> Your doc wont even use a trigger shot for iui? Have you ever had a cycle day 21 progesterone test?
> 
> When I asked him about the shot he said "they are very expensive, and research hasn't really proved them to be all that effective" And I have only had initial diagnostic labwork done, so no specific cd progesterone level checkClick to expand...

I'd think about seeing a different doc if I were you. Isn't it for you to decide if you want to pay for the trigger shot or not? Mine was $118, not cheap but not totally unaffordable. For peace of mind alone, if you feel you would have better results with the trigger then you should have it. It's one less thing for you to worry about during the TTW and the less stress the better your chances for a BFP.


----------



## Chcltbnny

Ok - I am officially in the 2WW. IUI#2 happened this morning with 6 million sperm count from the BF. We bd'd yesterday and today - as RE said that it couldn't hurt. 

I am going to do everything to not think about the 2WW - just stay busy. But I feel pretty good about it as well. 

Sandlin - hang in there - 5 more days is not so bad. 

AMN21 and L4hope - I have a good feeling about this month as well! May will be a month full of positives. 

Littlelou6 - wait a couple more hours to see the positive. It takes a while and use FMU. I was just as curious as you and did the same thing - I got a positive OPK and a positive HPT. I want that for real now! LOL! I am sure that your procedure will go well!

Here is to the 2WW!


----------



## L4hope

I'm just loving the positive energy ladies!! We gotta get some bfp's. Wouldn't it be nice if we all got them this round!!

Is anyone else taking progesterone suppositories? Just started today and have to take it three times a day. It's going to be a long two weeks of that too! And if I'm pregnant my doc said he'll keep me on it until 10 weeks to help prevent m/c. But the excitement of a bfp will far outweigh the dread of an additional six weeks of progesterone!

Littlelou, good luck with your IUI! I agree, if you try again tomorrow I'm sure you will see two good lines. 

Chcltbnny welcome to the tww! There are quite a few of us at close to the same timing.


----------



## sandlin

Thanks amn21 lots of baby dust to u n everyone who r waiting to test...today at work I saw someone on whose tshirt letters AF was written, was wondering if god is giving me a sign saying this iui won't work..:( ..stupid but in everything trying to look fr a sign


----------



## AMN21

L4- I get my progesterone checked tomorrow and then find out if I'll need anything.

Sandlin- I think everything is a sign lol. If something baby randomly pops up I'm like hmm wonder if thats a sign my bfp is comin! Lol, 2ww makes us crazy!

Well off to work for me. I totally felt like crap all yesterday, hope work flies by today! Keep those positive thoughts goin ladies! We got this!!:thumbup:


----------



## littlelou6

Hi everyone....... I am now with you in the 2ww! :happydance: was so nervous this morning lol i didn't find out sperm count but they said it was a good count, was too nervous about the iui to even ask! But was painless, have a few cramps but nothing major.
I decided not to do a hpt as i can't be dealing with the stress if it comes up faint again, so just going to wait for 2 weeks! GL everyone :happydance:


----------



## L4hope

Welcome littlelou! I'm with ya on using the hpts. We've done everything we can now we just have to sig back and pray for the swimmers to find our eggs and land on a nice cushiony spot and STICK!!!


----------



## AMN21

Welcome to the 2WW littlelou! 

Are any of you testing before your beta? I was determined not to and just wait until I got the call but now I am thinking of testing the 13th only because I won't have the whole day off on the 14th like I thought. The girl who is my back up has school until 130. I wanted to have the whole day off because I know I will not be able to function! So she is going to come in after school that day and I figured maybe I should prepare myself so I don't lose it at work, and I know I'm supposed to be thinking positive, which I am! But I am also thinking of what could happen. I guess I could tell my nurse not to call me until like 2! I don't know...anyways I was just curious. I have like 25 tests that are calling me from the bathroom drawer!


----------



## littlelou6

I just got given a pregnancy test and was told to take it 2 weeks after iui. I intend on testing on Tuesday the 15th tho as result will be accurate!


----------



## AMN21

I'm just going to wait until I go in for my beta on the 14th lol. If I can :blush:


----------



## L4hope

I say wait for the beta. I will be waiting god mine until the 14th too. We can wait it out ladies!! I will be working all day too. I figure if I'm feeling like I might be emotional I can let it go to voicemail and check it at the end if the day. While we are all being positive it's also good to be realistic and prepared for things to go either way. Let's just hope it all goes the right way for us!!!


----------



## sam79

littlelou6 said:


> Hi ladies, was wondering if anyone could help me? Had my trigger shot lAst night at 9 o clock so over 12 hours ago, have done a hpt (just because i wanted to see two lines! ) but was disappointed when the test line is only very very faint, does this mean the trigger shot hasn't worked?

Not sure if this info helps but my fs says that you o 48 hrs after taking the trigger shot. fx'd that the trigger shot worked but it was too soon to show up on the hpt.


----------



## sam79

Hi Ladies, I had my iui today and was told to bd tonight as well. So I have officially joined you in the 2ww. Hubby's :sperm: had 33 million swimmers. So hopefully this is our month.

L4 - I'll be taking 1500iu progesterone shots 2dpo, 5dpo &7dpo because I have a short luthel phase. I'm not sure if this is the same as the suppository shots that you will be having.

:dust: to everyone and hopefully we'll all get our :bfp: this month.


----------



## L4hope

sam79 said:


> Hi Ladies, I had my iui today and was told to bd tonight as well. So I have officially joined you in the 2ww. Hubby's :sperm: had 33 million swimmers. So hopefully this is our month.
> 
> L4 - I'll be taking 1500iu progesterone shots 2dpo, 5dpo &7dpo because I have a short luthel phase. I'm not sure if this is the same as the suppository shots that you will be having.
> 
> :dust: to everyone and hopefully we'll all get our :bfp: this month.

Welcome Sam...we have so many in the tww it's exciting!!
I've never heard of progesterone shots, but maybe it's because of it's purpose for you. I don't have any issues with luteal phase or my progesterone levels. But my doc does it automatically as part of the protocol once you start injectables. I'm actually a little jealous, I kinda think I'd rather do the shots St this point! Crazy considering I hate needles. But not sure if you understood the suppository thing...it's administered vaginally. So much fun! Lol!!


----------



## sam79

L4hope said:


> sam79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, I had my iui today and was told to bd tonight as well. So I have officially joined you in the 2ww. Hubby's :sperm: had 33 million swimmers. So hopefully this is our month.
> 
> L4 - I'll be taking 1500iu progesterone shots 2dpo, 5dpo &7dpo because I have a short luthel phase. I'm not sure if this is the same as the suppository shots that you will be having.
> 
> :dust: to everyone and hopefully we'll all get our :bfp: this month.
> 
> Welcome Sam...we have so many in the tww it's exciting!!
> I've never heard of progesterone shots, but maybe it's because of it's purpose for you. I don't have any issues with luteal phase or my progesterone levels. But my doc does it automatically as part of the protocol once you start injectables. I'm actually a little jealous, I kinda think I'd rather do the shots St this point! Crazy considering I hate needles. But not sure if you understood the suppository thing...it's administered vaginally. So much fun! Lol!!Click to expand...

Wow, like you don't have to go through enough to get pregnant as it is! I didn't understand the suppository thing fully sorry. I hate needles too but surprisingly over the past 8 months of assisted conception have gotten rather use to them. fx'd for you.


----------



## L4hope

Sam, we just have to tell ourselves that it's going to be well worth it when we are holding our precious little miracles!! Fx for you too girl, and all the rest of the girls too! We all deserve to get our bfp!!!


----------



## AMN21

Welcome to the 2ww Sam!! How exciting!


----------



## Kaiecee

Just joined the tww and if I'm not pregnant 
I'll be doing my first iui with 150 mg of clomid even though I have a good cycle 
.... I guess it can't hurt :)

Good luck to everyone this month 
And hope we could all get bfp's


----------



## sandlin

How is the 2 ww going on ladies..3 days until testing fr me..does progesterone supposetories delay period


----------



## littlelou6

sandlin said:


> How is the 2 ww going on ladies..3 days until testing fr me..does progesterone supposetories delay period

Yes i think it does! But if you test negative then you stop taking it and hopefully your period will come a few days later. GL for testing i hope you get a BFP! how have you found the 2ww? i've only just started so feel fine at the mo but sure i'll get impatiant towards the end.


----------



## sandlin

Hey ,initially the 2ww was fine but with 6 days remaining all I could think of was a positive in hpt. Today got a clearblue hpt as I could not wait fr another 3 days n I thought I saw a faint line though only I could see it...after half an hour the same test showed a po when r u testingsitive, but I m not being hopeful as test says don't read after 10 min.


----------



## sandlin

Littlelou6. When r u scheduled to test...all the very best for this journey of 14 days...lots of babydust to u


----------



## AMN21

3dpiuis...still goin crazy lol. Work occupies my mind for a bit though so that's good. Went and got my blood drawn to check my progesterone so I should be hearing from my nurse later. I don't know about you girls but my boobs are sore, mostly at night when I am braless and they feel like they weigh 10lbs each! :holly: :haha: I love that icon! I'm sure its from the trigger, I've heard it can give you pregnancy like symptoms since it is hcg. Anyways hope you are all well and still sane lol! 

GL Sandlin! How exciting only 3 days away!


----------



## L4hope

Good luck sandlin, hope it stays positive!


----------



## littlelou6

sandlin said:


> Littlelou6. When r u scheduled to test...all the very best for this journey of 14 days...lots of babydust to u

My clinic told me to test 14 days after iui so would be 16th may but i will prob test on the 15th as i know i will get an accurate result. 
Why dont you try a first response test as you can test up to 6 days early with that? I hope it is positive for you :hugs:


----------



## littlelou6

AMN21 said:


> 3dpiuis...still goin crazy lol. Work occupies my mind for a bit though so that's good. Went and got my blood drawn to check my progesterone so I should be hearing from my nurse later. I don't know about you girls but my boobs are sore, mostly at night when I am braless and they feel like they weigh 10lbs each! :holly: :haha: I love that icon! I'm sure its from the trigger, I've heard it can give you pregnancy like symptoms since it is hcg. Anyways hope you are all well and still sane lol!
> 
> GL Sandlin! How exciting only 3 days away!

my boobs are sore too! :holly::holly::holly: :haha: love it!


----------



## AMN21

:holly: I'm hoping they stay sore! I hope they get worse every day lol...then I'll feel like something good is definitely coming!!:haha:


----------



## Casper72

I am discouraged today as I am having my normal pre-period cramps just like every other month. I am feeling like my 3rd IUI did not work.


----------



## L4hope

Don't be discouraged yet Casper. For one, a lot of the meds we are taking give similar symptoms and two many of the symptoms are the same as when AF is coming. When I got pregnant in the fall, my lower back was hurting just like when I get AF. You won't know for sure until you get your beta. When do you test? Hang in there!


----------



## AMN21

So my nurse just called and my progesterone is only at 3.9 She told me not to stress, it shows I'm in my 2nd part of my cycle but its not as high as they like. Her words were "Its not bad, it's not good so don't worry. Many people have gotten pregnant with low progesterone at first, that's why we check it so early so we can supplement it." So I am to take Prometrium 2x a day starting with taking 1 tonight. My positive feeling has went down a bit, guess we'll see what the 14th brings :shrug:


----------



## littlelou6

AMN21 said:


> So my nurse just called and my progesterone is only at 3.9 She told me not to stress, it shows I'm in my 2nd part of my cycle but its not as high as they like. Her words were "Its not bad, it's not good so don't worry. Many people have gotten pregnant with low progesterone at first, that's why we check it so early so we can supplement it." So I am to take Prometrium 2x a day starting with taking 1 tonight. My positive feeling has went down a bit, guess we'll see what the 14th brings :shrug:

I'm sure it will be fine hun, at least they doing everything they can to make sure everything is perfect for you to get pregnant :thumbup:


----------



## L4hope

I agree that's the reason they test. You'll take the supplement so your body will be ready for a baby! 

And seriously am I the only one who has to take it as a suppository?LOL!! WTH?!


----------



## AMN21

:hugs: thanks girls!

L4- Prometrium is a vaginal suppository lol so I'll get to enjoy all that fun too :dohh:

My pharmacy won't have it in until the morning so I won't be able to start tonight. Hope thats ok :wacko: DH could tell I was worried, he kept saying "Don't worry it worked babe. Your going to be pregnant" :kiss: He's so sweet.


----------



## never2late70

I'd like to join this thread! Hey Casper :hi: 

So I am 8 days post Trigger and 7 days post IUI 

I too am concerned because I feel like my RE/FS may have triggered/IUI too soon. :dohh: Trigger was CD9 and IUI CD10. I mean he checked me with a scan first and saw 5 beautiful follicles. 3 on one side and 2 on the other. I don't know. I just don't feel right. Mild cramps and super emotional. Wonder how long post IUI I can test? Anyone know?:shrug:

Prayers and Blessings,
~Angie


----------



## L4hope

Oh I didn't think it was.. You'll just love it! Glad your hubby is being supportive, it's so helpful. My hubby has been funny about the suppositories. He wants to give them to me at night! And last night he asked if he could watch me put it in...sicko! Lol!! Gotta make it fun though so it's not all stressful.


----------



## never2late70

So my RE/FS office said I could test 10-12 days post IUI which 10 days post IUI will be Monday :happydance: My IUI was 4/27/12 :happydance:

Shoot I may test tonight


----------



## AMN21

L4 thats too funny!!! DH is already grossed out by the thought of it :haha:

Never2late- Good luck!


----------



## L4hope

AMN it's actually not that bad, but I do suggest some panty liners. Like I said...it will all be worth it!

Never2late I know a lot of people on here test early or test every day for a while. Not sure if you triggered or not. But just be careful b/c the trigger will give you a positive hpt if it's still in your system. Good luck!!


----------



## never2late70

L4hope said:


> AMN it's actually not that bad, but I do suggest some panty liners. Like I said...it will all be worth it!
> 
> Never2late I know a lot of people on here test early or test every day for a while. Not sure if you triggered or not. But just be careful b/c the trigger will give you a positive hpt if it's still in your system. Good luck!!

Thanks! Yes I did a trigger on 4/26 and IUI on 4/27 and took an HPT knowing it would be positive just so I could see a positive for myself. It was beautiful :haha:


----------



## littlelou6

L4hope said:


> I agree that's the reason they test. You'll take the supplement so your body will be ready for a baby!
> 
> And seriously am I the only one who has to take it as a suppository?LOL!! WTH?!

I'm on crinone! Don't really like it but will do what it takes! Haha


----------



## tryinginNJ

I'm right with you ladies. Triggered last Thursday, b2b iui on Friday and Saturday and can't wait to test. Are you testing in monday? My progesterone post iui was 10.2. I poas this am on an opk and had a second positive line. I know you can count on it but still was totally tempted. Good luck to all.


----------



## L4hope

Hello ladies! I had my ovary check today and bloodwork to check my progesterone. My ovaries were a little swollen but that's normal for using Follistim. At least I know why I'm feeling bloated. I saw the physician assistant today and she said she was very pleased with all of my levels for my IUI this month. That makes me feel a little better about my odds for this month! As for my progesterone, they only call if it's low so I'm expecting I won't hear anything. TGIF!!


----------



## AMN21

Yup the progesterone vaginal suppositories are gross! Lol, good thing I am wearing a liner! My boobs are still sore and heavy and I'm definitely bloated. 

Good Luck TryinginNJ!


----------



## AMN21

Btw, my friend just txt me that she is 8-9 weeks pregnant *sigh*


----------



## L4hope

AMN21 said:


> Btw, my friend just txt me that she is 8-9 weeks pregnant *sigh*

Oh I know how that feels :( I had that just a few weeks ago with one of my friends. Not to mention the ones who were trying around the same time as us and have all gone on to be pregnant and have their babies. Before I know it the first birthday parties will be here. But we have to know our time will come!! Hopefully sooner rather than later!


----------



## sandlin

Bfn...I feel like I wanna go n die... This was my last attempt now no more injection tablets nothing...I quit


----------



## sam79

Sorry Sandlin :hugs:


----------



## sam79

L4 - I totally got it wrong sorry. The reason you hadn't heard of progesterone shots is because they are HCG shots that I will be taking not progesterone. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## AMN21

Sandlin I'm so sorry about the bfn :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm growing more nervous and scared as the 14th gets closer. I don't even have an urge to test early because I'm too scared!! Lol. Just been trying to keep busy! Hope you ladies have a good weekend!


----------



## L4hope

Sandlin I'm sorry to hear you got a bfn. Are you not doing any more cycles with med/iui? We have all been devastated going through this process so we completely understand. I hope that you can find renewed hope again and means to keep trying. Take care.


----------



## L4hope

sam79 said:


> L4 - I totally got it wrong sorry. The reason you hadn't heard of progesterone shots is because they are HCG shots that I will be taking not progesterone. Sorry for the confusion.

Its hard to keep all of these meds straight! Lol!! 

I'm trying to stay calm and patient as I wait for the 14th. Have a good weekend ladies!


----------



## sandlin

Thank u Sam amn an l4hope...in such times when u have people who really understand..it makes you feel so much better. ...I am just mustering up courage to go fr another cycle....all the best for all u ladies..may u all get bfps .....keep urselves busy and stay positive


----------



## littlelou6

sandlin said:


> Bfn...I feel like I wanna go n die... This was my last attempt now no more injection tablets nothing...I quit

I'm so sorry it didn't work for you this time, but please don't give up! It will happen for you x


----------



## littlelou6

sandlin said:


> Bfn...I feel like I wanna go n die... This was my last attempt now no more injection tablets nothing...I quit

I'm so sorry it didn't work for you this time, but please don't give up! It will happen for you x


----------



## sandlin

Hey guys leaving this forum n will join may iui :flower: and I do not wish to see u guys in tht forum coz all here will get q bfp right this month..it's coz of ur support Im mentally ready to try again..love u all


----------



## AMN21

:hugs: Good luck Sandlin!


----------



## AMN21

How are the rest of you ladies doing? Its been 1 week since the iuis for me already!! Which means only 1 more week until I go in for my beta :wacko: Still absolitely no urge to poas, too afraid lol. My boobs are still so tender, its been a few days now. They hurt so much more at night! Hope that's a good sign! Could be the progesterone...who knows! Hope your all doing well:hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Sandlin I hope May will be your month! Good luck!
Did everyone have a good weekend? Mine was pretty nice. We went to an annual gathering with a group of my husbands friends. It was a nice day and good to see everyone. It was a little but tough at times with there being three babies under 1 there! But that's just reality I guess...and hopefully my turn is next!

AMN glad to hear you are hanging in there. I keep thinking I wish this Monday was next Monday. I'm ready to know if it worked. Yet not enough to test at home. Hope the sore boobs are a good sign for you. I think it's hard to know if anything is a sign or not with the side effects of progesterone. Like I have been exhausted but I know it's prob the progesterone.


----------



## AMN21

Yeah I'm definitely ready to find out but I don't want to see a bfn! The progesterone has made me quite sleepy.


----------



## Chiles

I don't think I update you ladies. I didnt go through with the follicle reduction. I freaked out at the last minute. I had 8 already mature, and 16 other ones right behind it. I wished we could have converted to IVF this cycle but was unable to do so. So the cycle ended up being cancelled. We are thinking about IVF june or July. My new insurance will cover the procedure. Until then we will be going on a nice little break to get my body ready for pregnancy


----------



## littlelou6

Hi ladies. 
Sandlin....GL for next cycle, glad you babe decided to keep trying! 

L4 and AMN only a week to go, i'm so excited for you both. 

AFM.... 9 days left till i test! I find myself thinking about it all the time, but kind of feel relaxed still, probably because i have ages to wait still yet! Haha. I feel exhausted too think it is the progesterone, this may be TMI but has anyone else got a build up going on down there?? I hate it!


----------



## L4hope

Sorry you had to cancel your cycle and couldn't use it towards IVF. Thats awesome you have coverage for IVF, I'd be tempted to move forward with it if I didn't have to pay out of pocket. Good luck Chiles!


----------



## never2late70

Come on ladies lets do this! :happydance:


----------



## littlelou6

Chiles said:


> I don't think I update you ladies. I didnt go through with the follicle reduction. I freaked out at the last minute. I had 8 already mature, and 16 other ones right behind it. I wished we could have converted to IVF this cycle but was unable to do so. So the cycle ended up being cancelled. We are thinking about IVF june or July. My new insurance will cover the procedure. Until then we will be going on a nice little break to get my body ready for pregnancy

Sorry you had to cancel your cycle. I hope you get your bfp with your next ivf cycle! Great idea to get your body ready for pregnancy! GL


----------



## L4hope

littlelou6 said:


> Hi ladies.
> Sandlin....GL for next cycle, glad you babe decided to keep trying!
> 
> L4 and AMN only a week to go, i'm so excited for you both.
> 
> AFM.... 9 days left till i test! I find myself thinking about it all the time, but kind of feel relaxed still, probably because i have ages to wait still yet! Haha. I feel exhausted too think it is the progesterone, this may be TMI but has anyone else got a build up going on down there?? I hate it!

Yes that's another lovely perk of being on progesterone. That was why I warned AMN to wear panty liners for it! It's hard not to think about it isn't it?! Your just about half way there too so there's light at the end if the tunnel!


----------



## AMN21

Chiles- I'm excited for you! And jealous that you have coverage for IVF! If I did, I would probably be thinking about that soon. Enjoy your break :hugs:

Littlelou, L4- I don't have much build up but it does leak out. The panty liner keeps me safe lol. My sister took it before so I knew what to expect. She took what I think is called Crinone or something like that before she switched to Prometrium, which is what I am on and she said the Crinone was much messier and she had build up.


----------



## never2late70

AMN21 said:


> Chiles- I'm excited for you! And jealous that you have coverage for IVF! If I did, I would probably be thinking about that soon. Enjoy your break :hugs:
> 
> Littlelou, L4- I don't have much build up but it does leak out. The panty liner keeps me safe lol. My sister took it before so I knew what to expect. She took what I think is called Crinone or something like that before she switched to Prometrium, which is what I am on and she said the Crinone was much messier and she had build up.

I am so anxious and excited for you and to find out your results..:hugs:


----------



## littlelou6

AMN21 said:


> Chiles- I'm excited for you! And jealous that you have coverage for IVF! If I did, I would probably be thinking about that soon. Enjoy your break :hugs:
> 
> Littlelou, L4- I don't have much build up but it does leak out. The panty liner keeps me safe lol. My sister took it before so I knew what to expect. She took what I think is called Crinone or something like that before she switched to Prometrium, which is what I am on and she said the Crinone was much messier and she had build up.

Crinone is what i have, its horrible! I didn't use it last night as the build up is disgusting :growlmad: surly your at risk of infection or something??


----------



## L4hope

I checked mine and I'm on prometrium as well. I guess what you're dealing with must be worse. Like AMN said, it's more like it leaks out some. Not fun...but bearable. Maybe you could ask your doc to switch your prescription.


----------



## littlelou6

AMN21 said:


> Chiles- I'm excited for you! And jealous that you have coverage for IVF! If I did, I would probably be thinking about that soon. Enjoy your break :hugs:
> 
> Littlelou, L4- I don't have much build up but it does leak out. The panty liner keeps me safe lol. My sister took it before so I knew what to expect. She took what I think is called Crinone or something like that before she switched to Prometrium, which is what I am on and she said the Crinone was much messier and she had build up.

Crinone is what i have, its horrible! I didn't use it last night as the build up is disgusting :growlmad: surly your at risk of infection or something??


----------



## AMN21

Littlelou- I agree with L4. Ask to switch. Thats what my sister did.

Never2late- Thanks! I can't wait!


----------



## Kaiecee

good luck to all u ladies im praying to have my BFP in 5 days if not here i come iui


----------



## Casper72

I'm out ladies. The witch is making an appearance 2 days early. I'm so mad. This was our last IUI attempt. We've spent 10 months and so much money and I feel like it was all for nothing. With this try not working I feel like our hopes of having a baby are over. I'm so angry about everything right now! I've had a horrible headache for 2 days due to impending AF. I think that is part of what's making me so grouchy. Sorry to be such a downer, I'm just so mad/sad/upset about all of this right now.


----------



## never2late70

Casper72 said:


> I'm out ladies. The witch is making an appearance 2 days early. I'm so mad. This was our last IUI attempt. We've spent 10 months and so much money and I feel like it was all for nothing. With this try not working I feel like our hopes of having a baby are over. I'm so angry about everything right now! I've had a horrible headache for 2 days due to impending AF. I think that is part of what's making me so grouchy. Sorry to be such a downer, I'm just so mad/sad/upset about all of this right now.

Shit!! :growlmad: 

:hugs:


----------



## Mamali

Oh my! Casper72 so sorry to hear that:hugs:


----------



## 6Shayjay

Hi I'm in my 2WW and it's not fun waiting I just started this forum today so I don't know certain things, but I'd love someone to share my journey with


----------



## AMN21

:hugs: I'm sorry Casper!! You have every right to feel the way you do :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

So sorry casper:hugs:

Welcome 6shay! Good luck with your tww! When do you test?


----------



## Kaiecee

So sorry Casper72 
I wish u the best next month


----------



## sam79

Casper - so sorry to hear that hun :hugs:

6shay - welcome


----------



## littlelou6

I'm really sorry casper! Dont give up hope :hugs:

6shay- welcome to the group!

How is everyone one else? :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

casper i am sorry and feel the same way as you! af showed today after getting a bfn yesterday. We are going to do another IUI this cycle but if it doesn't work not sure what to do then! Are you going to do IVF?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Hey littlelou! Nothing really to report right now. Im trying to stay patient as I wait for the 14th. I'm actually starting to feel quite nervous as there have seemed to be a lot of bfn's recently. Please please please let us start a bfp trend!


----------



## littlelou6

joeys3453 said:


> casper i am sorry and feel the same way as you! af showed today after getting a bfn yesterday. We are going to do another IUI this cycle but if it doesn't work not sure what to do then! Are you going to do IVF?:hugs::hugs:

Sorry it didn't work for you this month but GL next cycle, FX'd you get your bfp! :flower:


----------



## littlelou6

L4hope said:


> Hey littlelou! Nothing really to report right now. Im trying to stay patient as I wait for the 14th. I'm actually starting to feel quite nervous as there have seemed to be a lot of bfn's recently. Please please please let us start a bfp trend!

Not too much longer to wait for you! :happydance: 
I feel nervous too and i'm only 7dpiui, i have felt quite negative today as i've started to get af symptoms as i always do a week before af :cry: 

I have my fingers crossed for you L4 and ANM :thumbup:


----------



## never2late70

Tested with an FRER last night and BFN. I am 6 days away from AF (Monday) so I am not going to test again until maybe Friday. I am sick of literally pissing money down the drain on these test..lol and I only have one CBE Digital left :shrug:


----------



## joeys3453

thanks littlelou6. i just hope the 3rd time is a charm!:thumbup:


----------



## Casper72

joeys3453 said:


> casper i am sorry and feel the same way as you! af showed today after getting a bfn yesterday. We are going to do another IUI this cycle but if it doesn't work not sure what to do then! Are you going to do IVF?:hugs::hugs:

No, we've already spend about $10,000 and don't ahve the money for IVF.


----------



## sam79

joey - sorry to hear it wasn't successful for you this this month. :hugs: fx'd that 3rd time is the charm for you :thumbup:

Casper - Sorry to hear that you don't have the money for ivf. It is so frustrating that we have to spend so much money to try to just fall pregnant and other people can do it at the drop of a hat. :growlmad: Whether we can have children or not shouldn't depend on how much money we have! Sorry about the rant.

littlelou - I'm like you and 7dpiui. I'm trying to be patient and not look too much into any symptoms that I have (be it positive or negative). I had my 2nd acupuncture appointment yesterday so I'm really hoping that it will help me to get a sticky bean. I don't think I will test at home before doing the blood test, as I am terrified of getting a false bfp. I've had to have hcg injections 2po, 5dpo & 7dpo so I'm worried that an at home test will just pick up on the hcg from the injections.


----------



## AMN21

I swear I posted on here earlier today at work, maybe I never hit the submit button :haha: Anyways, nothing new to report. Can't symptom spot because I am on progesterone and that gives me some pregnancy like symptoms. I don't feel super positive but I don't feel completely negative either. I'm getting the itch to test though :blush: I think I just might. Its only been 9 days since the IUIs though so may wait until the weekend. Ahhhh I don't know lol. 

Hope your all doing well...we need some BFPs here!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

ill be finding out in 2 days if im pregnant or ill be heading for my first iui
wish me luck girls


----------



## L4hope

AMN I know it's getting hard to wait now that it's so close. But I think a few more days would be good if you can hang on. Although I think I've seen some see their bfp this early. Let us know!

Good luck Kaicee! You're in the home stretch!


----------



## AMN21

Kaiecee- Good luck!! :dust:

L4- I will let you know if I test! It will probably be Saturday at the earliest, IF I do...lol


----------



## Mamali

o my! its not easy at all!!! am testing on the 15th, but i started having signs like AF is starting, plus am soooo emotiinal! one minute am happy the next am crying my heart out!


----------



## Chcltbnny

AMN21 said:


> Sandlin I'm so sorry about the bfn :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'm growing more nervous and scared as the 14th gets closer. I don't even have an urge to test early because I'm too scared!! Lol. Just been trying to keep busy! Hope you ladies have a good weekend!

Hi Ladies! 

Been lurking but trying not to gorge myself with info from TTC sites during the 2WW as I did pre IUI. 

Sandlin - I am so sorry about your BFN. 

AMN21 - I have my beta on May 14th as well. Good Luck to you! Baby dust your way.

I am not feeling any symptoms other than the sore boobs that I have had since the trigger shot. (Or rather I am not pinpointing any symptoms that I may be having). My progesterone was 30 on 8DPIUI. 

I am pretty much keeping myself and mind busy until Monday and then I will let them tell me the good or bad news then. I am not going to POAS at all.


----------



## sandlin

Though I m out from the 2 ww and am all geared up fr iui around 15 just came in to wish u ladies all the best .....


----------



## L4hope

Thanks sandlin! Hope this month works for you! 

Kaicee what time is your beta? Hope to hear good news from ylu soon! GL!!

Chcltbnny I am trying to wait for Monday to get my beta too! It's getting really hard now. I am starting go feel very anxious. I just am starting to get frustrated with getting bfn's. I think thats what has kept me from testing early because I just can't stand the thought of seeing a negative. Hopefully though i can be pleasantly surprised!

How's everyone else?


----------



## AMN21

So I'm watching Ellen and its the Mothers Day special and every single person in her audience is a pregnant woman! I shouldn't be watching this, its making crazy lol. I want my baby bump!!!!!


----------



## RavenEvermore

Hi All!!!

Been lurking for a couple weeks and decided to register today. I am very new to the world of fertility treatment. We got our work up done in Aug of 2011 after 1 year of TTC. I am 28 as is my DH. We have unexplained infertility. We didnt proceed with treatment immediately. We just did our first IUI, unmediated, but monitored. Turns out we had timing wrong for when we thought my ovulation was (off by like 5-6 days). First IUI done 5/6, on CD 14. Im now 5DPIUI and dont go in for my test until next Friday. This TWW is no good. I go from being sure this is going to work to being sure its not. ARGGG!
Anyway, just wanted to say hi and good luck to everyone!


----------



## Kaiecee

L4hope said:


> Thanks sandlin! Hope this month works for you!
> 
> Kaicee what time is your beta? Hope to hear good news from ylu soon! GL!!
> 
> Chcltbnny I am trying to wait for Monday to get my beta too! It's getting really hard now. I am starting go feel very anxious. I just am starting to get frustrated with getting bfn's. I think thats what has kept me from testing early because I just can't stand the thought of seeing a negative. Hopefully though i can be pleasantly surprised!
> 
> How's everyone else?

This is gonna sound stupid what is beta?


----------



## Kaiecee

RavenEvermore said:


> Hi All!!!
> 
> Been lurking for a couple weeks and decided to register today. I am very new to the world of fertility treatment. We got our work up done in Aug of 2011 after 1 year of TTC. I am 28 as is my DH. We have unexplained infertility. We didnt proceed with treatment immediately. We just did our first IUI, unmediated, but monitored. Turns out we had timing wrong for when we thought my ovulation was (off by like 5-6 days). First IUI done 5/6, on CD 14. Im now 5DPIUI and dont go in for my test until next Friday. This TWW is no good. I go from being sure this is going to work to being sure its not. ARGGG!
> Anyway, just wanted to say hi and good luck to everyone!

Good luck if I start af in 1 day I'll be going In for my first iui medicated in a week and a half from then :)


----------



## L4hope

AMN21 said:


> So I'm watching Ellen and its the Mothers Day special and every single person in her audience is a pregnant woman! I shouldn't be watching this, its making crazy lol. I want my baby bump!!!!!

Ugh, doesn't it feel like pregnant women are taunting us sometimes!! I just found out another co-worker is pregnant...that makes two in the past three weeks. I'm going to be getting an invitation soon for our friend's son's first birthday party! If I'm not pregnant I'm not sure if I'll be able to stand going. Hopefully we get our bfp's on Monday!!!


----------



## L4hope

Kaiecee said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> Thanks sandlin! Hope this month works for you!
> 
> Kaicee what time is your beta? Hope to hear good news from ylu soon! GL!!
> 
> Chcltbnny I am trying to wait for Monday to get my beta too! It's getting really hard now. I am starting go feel very anxious. I just am starting to get frustrated with getting bfn's. I think thats what has kept me from testing early because I just can't stand the thought of seeing a negative. Hopefully though i can be pleasantly surprised!
> 
> How's everyone else?
> 
> This is gonna sound stupid what is beta?Click to expand...

beta is the bloodwork to detect the level of hcg. I noticed you are expecting AF tomorrow. Did you do hpt or bloodwork?


----------



## L4hope

Ravenevermore welcome! Hopefully having your timing down will do the trick for you! The tww is a drag, we all feel your pain on that one! GL!


----------



## littlelou6

Hi ladies, how is everyone? I'm going nuts! Lol. Can i ask has anyone else come out in lots of spots from either the follitism drugs or the gel? I seem to of acquired lots of new friends!! Haha


----------



## Kaiecee

L4hope said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> Thanks sandlin! Hope this month works for you!
> 
> Kaicee what time is your beta? Hope to hear good news from ylu soon! GL!!
> 
> Chcltbnny I am trying to wait for Monday to get my beta too! It's getting really hard now. I am starting go feel very anxious. I just am starting to get frustrated with getting bfn's. I think thats what has kept me from testing early because I just can't stand the thought of seeing a negative. Hopefully though i can be pleasantly surprised!
> 
> How's everyone else?
> 
> This is gonna sound stupid what is beta?Click to expand...
> 
> beta is the bloodwork to detect the level of hcg. I noticed you are expecting AF tomorrow. Did you do hpt or bloodwork?Click to expand...

no bloddwork just gonna test maybe tomorrow or sunday if nor ill just wait till i ovulated them go for my first round of iui


----------



## AMN21

L4- Pregnant women, babies, baby commercials, everything pregnancy taunts me!!! UGH! I'm going to be devastated if I am not preggo. I don't know when we will do the next IUI because we need to get the money together for it all again! :wacko: PRAYING we won't have to cause a lil bean is snug in there already!


----------



## Casper72

AMN21 said:


> So I'm watching Ellen and its the Mothers Day special and every single person in her audience is a pregnant woman! I shouldn't be watching this, its making crazy lol. I want my baby bump!!!!!

Oh wow. I'm glad I'm not home watching that episode. I swear there are pregnant women everywhere I go which is hard enough. Have a very happy mother's day weekend anyway!


----------



## L4hope

littlelou6 said:


> Hi ladies, how is everyone? I'm going nuts! Lol. Can i ask has anyone else come out in lots of spots from either the follitism drugs or the gel? I seem to of acquired lots of new friends!! Haha

I'm not sure I understand the question? Maybe I'm having a blonde moment!


----------



## L4hope

AMN21 said:


> L4- Pregnant women, babies, baby commercials, everything pregnancy taunts me!!! UGH! I'm going to be devastated if I am not preggo. I don't know when we will do the next IUI because we need to get the money together for it all again! :wacko: PRAYING we won't have to cause a lil bean is snug in there already!

It's so frustrating that it has to be so expensive!! I really hope your little one has burrowed in for the next nine months! Have you decided if you're going to test tomorrow? I think I'm too afraid to do it myself.


----------



## AMN21

I'm going to wait for my beta. I've seen quite a few stories of people getting bfns and then a positive beta, so I'm going to hold out!! Hope Monday brings us good news!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

AMN21 said:


> I'm going to wait for my beta. I've seen quite a few stories of people getting bfns and then a positive beta, so I'm going to hold out!! Hope Monday brings us good news!!!!

GOOD LUCK FOR MONDAY:flower:


----------



## Mamali

Hello everyone, how's the 2WW going? Please does HPT tells you if you are preggo afte,r the 2WW, or does it have to be bloodwork?


----------



## littlelou6

L4hope said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, how is everyone? I'm going nuts! Lol. Can i ask has anyone else come out in lots of spots from either the follitism drugs or the gel? I seem to of acquired lots of new friends!! Haha
> 
> I'm not sure I understand the question? Maybe I'm having a blonde moment!Click to expand...

Sorry, has anyone else come out in spots?


----------



## littlelou6

Well ladies, i caved and tested as i have all signs of af coming and got BFN! Gonna wait for af now and try again! GL to everyone else i hope you get your BFP


----------



## Kaiecee

Mamali said:


> Hello everyone, how's the 2WW going? Please does HPT tells you if you are preggo afte,r the 2WW, or does it have to be bloodwork?

Usually a hpt works


----------



## Kaiecee

I'll test tomorrow I'll be officially a day late boobs hurt more 
Cramping stopped so we will see but no witch for now :)


----------



## never2late70

The witch got me! On to round 3.

Today is my grandsons birthday! He is 3 today and probably about 3 months in my icon picture! 

I am excited to start another round!

Stay strong!

~Angie (41)


----------



## Kaiecee

Still no witch but super moody and emotional everything seems to b 
Setting me off :(


----------



## AMN21

Hey ladies! 1 more day until beta for me!! I'm sooooo nervous its ridiculous! I'm not feeling pregnant so I'm not going to get my hopes up. 

Kaiecee- GL I hope the witch stays away....for the next 9 months!! :dust:

Never2late- Sorry to hear about your bfn =( GL next cycle!!

Littlelou- How many dpiui are you? Your not out until the witch shows!!

:dust: :dust: and MORE :dust: to us all!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Well lucky I didn't test today getting af I think was bd with dh and pink all over off to iui once I ovulate very sad :(


----------



## littlelou6

AMN21 said:


> Hey ladies! 1 more day until beta for me!! I'm sooooo nervous its ridiculous! I'm not feeling pregnant so I'm not going to get my hopes up.
> 
> Kaiecee- GL I hope the witch stays away....for the next 9 months!! :dust:
> 
> Never2late- Sorry to hear about your bfn =( GL next cycle!!
> 
> Littlelou- How many dpiui are you? Your not out until the witch shows!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: and MORE :dust: to us all!!!

I was 10dpiui yesterday, i don't feel preg either! GL for your beta and good luck to L4 too as your both find out tomorrow, i have my fingers and toes crossed for you!! Let us know


----------



## Kaiecee

So I haven't bleed since last night and when I did it was very light pink mixed with cm
And I'm just confused on when the witch will come full blown this never happens like this 
At this point I just want to start my treatment and for that I need my af :(


----------



## sandlin

I wish the witch never shows up nd. It is just implantation bleeding fr u...will the best...we need some bfps fr motivation


----------



## Kaiecee

So still no blood should I test tomorrow or too soon?


----------



## AMN21

Kaiecee- Could be implantation bleeding :shrug: Maybe give it a few days then test.

We definitely need some bfps in here!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

I will Thanks


----------



## littlelou6

AMN21 said:


> Kaiecee- Could be implantation bleeding :shrug: Maybe give it a few days then test.
> 
> We definitely need some bfps in here!!!

Hopefully it will be you tomorrow! ;-)


----------



## littlelou6

Kaiecee said:


> I will Thanks

GL!


----------



## littlelou6

AMN21 said:


> Kaiecee- Could be implantation bleeding :shrug: Maybe give it a few days then test.
> 
> We definitely need some bfps in here!!!

Hopefully it will be you tomorrow! ;-)


----------



## Kaiecee

littlelou6 said:


> AMN21 said:
> 
> 
> Kaiecee- Could be implantation bleeding :shrug: Maybe give it a few days then test.
> 
> We definitely need some bfps in here!!!
> 
> Hopefully it will be you tomorrow! ;-)Click to expand...

i really hope so if not i want at least my af so i can start my clomid treatment


----------



## AMN21

Just want to give a little shout out to L4...GOOD LUCK TOMORROW!! Hope we both get good news! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Kaiecee

AMN21 said:


> Just want to give a little shout out to L4...GOOD LUCK TOMORROW!! Hope we both get good news! :dust: :dust: :dust:

good luck to both of u tomorrow ill be testing too i think hope we all get our :bfp:

:dust:


----------



## littlelou6

Just want to wish AMN and L4 luck today! Please get your bfp's!! Lol. let us know


----------



## Mamali

Wow AMN and L4 wish you guys all the best and a BFP!!! Am right behind you!


----------



## L4hope

Thanks for the shout out AMN! Good luck to you too girl! Thanks also Kaicee, littlelou, and mamali for the well wishes. 

Just left my doctors office. Bloodwork is done, now I wait for the call that will determine my fate. 

I hope we hear some good news soon!


----------



## littlelou6

Kaiecee said:


> AMN21 said:
> 
> 
> Just want to give a little shout out to L4...GOOD LUCK TOMORROW!! Hope we both get good news! :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> good luck to both of u tomorrow ill be testing too i think hope we all get our :bfp:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

i see your ticker, congrats! no iui for you then! :happydance:


----------



## littlelou6

Will keep checking for your results ladies..... :coffee:

AFM: witch got me! :cry: onwards and upwards! :thumbup:


----------



## AMN21

Kaiecee! Congrats!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


I had my blood taken an hour ago. They said it will be a couple hours and then they will fax it to my RE. I get off work at 2 today, hoping they call me after I'm off! Positive thoughts!!!!


----------



## littlelou6

GL!


----------



## sandlin

All the very best l4 and amn .........waiting. Fr ur results.....we need to see bfps


----------



## L4hope

Littlelou I'm sorry to hear AF came :( I hope I can have your good attitude if I have to move forward to another cycle. 

Kaicee congrats on the bfp! Hopefully this will be just the start of a bfp streak for all of us very soon!!


----------



## L4hope

BFN for me. I'm starting to feel very defeated and am losing my hope. It's starting to effect my hubby and I with the financial burden. We just shouldn't have to deal with that extra stress on top of everything else!


----------



## AMN21

Negative for me too. I'm at work another hour and I'm tryin my hardest not to start balling but tears keep running down my face. :cry::cry::cry:
This is awful. I have no idea how we are going to get the money together before next cycle so we may have to sit it out..idk. I feel so samn defeated and angry and sad.

:hugs: to you L4


----------



## Kaiecee

AMN21 said:


> Negative for me too. I'm at work another hour and I'm tryin my hardest not to start balling but tears keep running down my face. :cry::cry::cry:
> This is awful. I have no idea how we are going to get the money together before next cycle so we may have to sit it out..idk. I feel so samn defeated and angry and sad.
> 
> :hugs: to you L4

:hugs:
I HOPE U CAN GET THE MONEY IT SUCKS ITS NOT PAID FOR WOMAN EVERYWHERE BUT I KNOW U WILL HAVE UR TURN :)


----------



## L4hope

Lots of :hugs: to you too AMN. I hope you can make it work this month. All we can do is move forward and think about our next steps. It just really sucks that money plays a part in our decision making.


----------



## littlelou6

I'm so sorry ladies, i hope you can both find money to try again :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## never2late70

What a depressing week for some of us:cry:

Prayers and Blessings! :hugs:

~Angie

Good luck everyone :flower:


----------



## Mamali

O my! This is not encouraging at all. AMN and L4 so sorry to hear about your BFN's!


----------



## Chiles

I have been MIA on this thread because my IUI was cancelled. I bd anyway and got a :bfp: today. I have no idea how far along I am. I am going to my RE in the am. Based on my start cycle I will be like 5 weeks, but I think I am more along 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## Kaiecee

Chiles said:


> I have been MIA on this thread because my IUI was cancelled. I bd anyway and got a :bfp: today. I have no idea how far along I am. I am going to my RE in the am. Based on my start cycle I will be like 5 weeks, but I think I am more along 3 or 4 weeks.

congrats


----------



## Mamali

Kaicee congrats to you too!


----------



## Chiles

Kaiecee said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> I have been MIA on this thread because my IUI was cancelled. I bd anyway and got a :bfp: today. I have no idea how far along I am. I am going to my RE in the am. Based on my start cycle I will be like 5 weeks, but I think I am more along 3 or 4 weeks.
> 
> congratsClick to expand...

Thank you!!! Same to u!!! Me and you may be bump buddies!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Chiles said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> I have been MIA on this thread because my IUI was cancelled. I bd anyway and got a :bfp: today. I have no idea how far along I am. I am going to my RE in the am. Based on my start cycle I will be like 5 weeks, but I think I am more along 3 or 4 weeks.
> 
> congratsClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!! Same to u!!! Me and you may be bump buddies!!!Click to expand...

yes we can be :)


----------



## Baby2867

Congrats Chiles! That is AWESOME!!!


----------



## sam79

Kaicee and Chiles - Congratulations on your BFP's that's very exciting news for both of you.

littlelou, L4 & AMN - I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN's :hugs: I was really hoping that this was going to be our month!

Mamali - when do you test?


----------



## littlelou6

Congrats chiles! Sam when are you due to test? Thursday? GL we need some more BFP's :thumbup: 

I'm on to cycle no 2! Got scan today and start those lovely injections tomorrow! Please please work this time [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## sam79

littlelou6 said:


> Congrats chiles! Sam when are you due to test? Thursday? GL we need some more BFP's :thumbup:
> 
> I'm on to cycle no 2! Got scan today and start those lovely injections tomorrow! Please please work this time [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Hi littlelou. I am due to test on Thursday! Fx'd that it is good news and that af does come before then. GL to you with cycle 2! [-o&lt; this one brings you good news.


----------



## sandlin

So sorry amn and l4..I hope u guys get mental n financial strength to move ahead n try again....I. Am.scheduled for iui on Friday......


----------



## AMN21

Chiles- Congrats! I am thrilled for you! H&H 9 months!!

Thanks for all the support ladies. I feel somewhat ok today. I am just trying to move on and decide whats next. I am going to e-mail my nurse and ask some questions. I'll keep you updated on my plans!


----------



## Chcltbnny

Hi Ladies - 

AF hit me on Monday. The day that I was suppose to go in for my beta. Went in for baseline u/s this morning and they found 2 cysts on the right ovary so I am out and on a rest month. 

It sucks but I am going to just use it to my benefit and relax this month. Last month was a little stressful.


----------



## L4hope

Good luck sandlin and Sam I hope it works for you this month!


----------



## L4hope

Chcltbnny sorry AF got you too, and for the cysts. Hope the rest gets your body ready for the next round. 

AMN glad you are feeling a little better. I always give myself that day to be sad, disappointed, mad and frustrated. Then just have to pick myself up and move on to the next step. I too am trying to decide how I want to proceed with this next cycle. Just not sure yet but I do know I just want AF to show and get it over with! I'll be interested to hear what your plans are.


----------



## sandlin

Thanks l4 , all of us lets gear up fr this month, with positive thoughts,. Today went in fr my scan and saw 3 follicles around 18 mm . Tomm will get my trigger and iui on Friday...feeling positive as of now


----------



## littlelou6

I hope this is your month sam!

AMN and L4 please join me again this month :haha: had scan today all looks good, start injections tomorrow!


----------



## L4hope

sandlin said:


> Thanks l4 , all of us lets gear up fr this month, with positive thoughts,. Today went in fr my scan and saw 3 follicles around 18 mm . Tomm will get my trigger and iui on Friday...feeling positive as of now

Three follicles at 18 that's awesome!! I only had one big one last month. What med protocol are you on? Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## L4hope

littlelou6 said:


> I hope this is your month sam!
> 
> AMN and L4 please join me again this month :haha: had scan today all looks good, start injections tomorrow!

I might be, just depends on what med protocol I decide to go with and I'm having a hard time making that decision. And normally I would have AF by now but I'm guessing the progesterone slowed things down...dammit! I hate knowing I'm not pregnant and waiting on stupid AF to show! What injections are you on?


----------



## never2late70

:dust:
To us all! 

~Angie


----------



## littlelou6

L4hope said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> I hope this is your month sam!
> 
> AMN and L4 please join me again this month :haha: had scan today all looks good, start injections tomorrow!
> 
> I might be, just depends on what med protocol I decide to go with and I'm having a hard time making that decision. And normally I would have AF by now but I'm guessing the progesterone slowed things down...dammit! I hate knowing I'm not pregnant and waiting on stupid AF to show! What injections are you on?Click to expand...

I stopped taking the progesterone a few days before i got af as i knew i wasn't preg and got af early! thank god dont think i could've waited much longer haha. I take buserilin and gonal f


----------



## sam79

Chcltbnny sorry to hear that af got you and about the cysts. :hugs: Hope the rest gets your mind and body ready for the next round.

Sandlin glad you were able to go through with another iui this month. GL for friday. fx'd for you.

l4 hope af shows for you soon. 

AFM - I going to have another acupuncture this morning then off to test tomorrow. Trying to stay positive but starting to feel really nervous. 8-[


----------



## Mamali

Hello guys, AF got me! Tested in the morning it was negative, then later in the evening AF came. I don't even know what am feeling, am just numb!!!


----------



## AMN21

Sooo ladies...we are going to be moving on to b2b IUI #2! I'm going to call my nurse tomorrow and ask what we will be doing different this time. DH has been on antibiotics and I don't know if that will affect his sperm count, which is already kind of low. So if she thinks it will make it worse then we will skip this next cycle and wait. But glad to say we do have the funds for it. I will let you know what she thinks when I speak with her!

I've emailed the financial lady at the clinic to get an estimate for IVF as well in case the IUI fails again.

Also TMI but remember yesterday I said when I wiped I had some light pink on my toilet paper? Well since then I have had quite a bit of brown discharge, like old blood :shrug: I'm gonna mention that to my nurse tomorrow and make sure thats normal. I'm sure it is. Have any of you experienced that? AF should be in full effect here soon!


----------



## never2late70

Mamali said:


> Hello guys, AF got me! Tested in the morning it was negative, then later in the evening AF came. I don't even know what am feeling, am just numb!!!

:hugs: sorry :flower:


----------



## sandlin

All the best l4 Sam amn and littlelou. ...I pray this be the month for [email protected] l4 I had taken letrozol on day 2 to 6 and menopur inj day 7 and 9.. This cycle my menopur dose was reduced as last ,2 cycles I had too many follicles and they didn't trigger me..so this time only 2 injections rather than 3..on the way fr my trigger ....


----------



## littlelou6

Yay we have quite a few buddies!! This HAS to be our month :thumbup:
sorry AMN i don't get brown spotting i always just get full flow :growlmad: i'm sure its normal tho and you have nothing to worry about. 

Sam: GL! 

To anyone else i may have forgotten, i hope your all ok


----------



## littlelou6

Yay we have quite a few buddies!! This HAS to be our month :thumbup:
sorry AMN i don't get brown spotting i always just get full flow :growlmad: i'm sure its normal tho and you have nothing to worry about. 

Sam: GL! 

To anyone else i may have forgotten, i hope your all ok


----------



## sandlin

D 11 of cycle 3 follicles 21 mm tonight I trigger at 9 and iui day after at mornin 8 am. I just hope I don't ovulate before trigger


----------



## sam79

sorry Mamali :hugs:


----------



## littlelou6

GL sandlin!


----------



## Chiles

Thanks sooooo much ladies!!!! 

@little lou, goodluck with your new cycle

@sam-fx that u get your bfp thursday!!!!! 

@AMN, and L4 sorry about the bfn, I know that disappointment all too well. Before moving on to ivf I def think you may wanna try again with the injectables! Ivf is almost the same process except they fertilize the eggs for you. I too was moving on to ivf. Well GoodLuck ladies!


----------



## L4hope

Sorry for your bfn mamali

Chiles glad your beta was good. Congrats!!

GL Sandlin follies are looking great!

AMN, littlelou, Sam, let's do this!!


----------



## Chiles

L4, can you ask your RE can you do the follistim alone without the clomid/ or at least give that combo another try.


----------



## L4hope

I have two choices
1. Try another cycle of clomid combined with Follistim. 
2. Switch to all injectables, but I have to miss this month if I do that. They give me Lupron to stop ovulation and when I get my next period start Follistim and do IUI. I guess it's so they have complete control of what my body is doing. 

I'm just not sure what to do. I do respond to clomid...last month with the combo cycle I had a great lining and one possibly two mature follicles. The cost doubles to switch to injectables. But cost aside, I hate the thought of sitting out a month. But is it the best choice? I just don't know....


----------



## littlelou6

Me and OH have decided if this one doesn't work to take a break and save for ivf :cry: i think he wanted me to wait a cycle to try again this month but i told him no chance i was trying again straight away! Lol.


----------



## littlelou6

Me and OH have decided if this one doesn't work to take a break and save for ivf :cry: i think he wanted me to wait a cycle to try again this month but i told him no chance i was trying again straight away! Lol.


----------



## littlelou6

Well.... i won't be starting injections today as they haven't bloody delivered them!! So angry right now :cry:


----------



## sandlin

Aww.......sometimes everything works against us ........:wacko:....so wats the plan littlelou .my colleague just told me she is pregnant...:growlmad: y we have so many problems


----------



## AMN21

I talked to my nurse and all is a go for IUI this coming cycle. I'm just waiting for day 1 which should be tomorrow...the old blood is coming out more now, I have to wear a pad. My nurse said its normal and AF should be here tonight or tomorrow. She said it is definitely worth doing another IUI and if it fails then meet with my RE again to decide what to do next. 

This cycle they may put me on a low dose of HCG. I guess its to make sure that only a few get mature and are at the best quality instead of having a lot mature. She said DH's sperm is fine and the antibiotics will not make a difference. 

So positive thoughts here on out!! THIS WILL BE IT!!! C'MON BFP!!


----------



## littlelou6

Yay AMN glad your back on board this month.
Sandlin everyone i know is pregnant at mo its gutting isn't it. I have no idea what plan is now as clinic is closed so can't get hold of them! Prob can just start drugs tomorrow if they decide to deliver them!


----------



## AMN21

AF is here, going in Friday for a scan and b/w. 

On another note, another friend on my facebook announced she is pregnant today :grr:


----------



## L4hope

Littlou how frustrating!! I hope they can deliver meds tomorrow and you can get started. 

AMN glad you have a plan in motion for this month. Hopefully we will be able to post our bfp's on fb soon!! Not that I think I would do that anyways...at least not until I'm very much in the clear. 

AFM, af has arrived finally! My hubby and I were able to meet for lunch and talk things through. We have decided to do another combined clomid/Follistim cycle. If it doesn't work, rather than spend three months and $6000 on injectable cycles with only a 35% chance we are going to take time to save money for ivf with a 62% success rate at my clinic. I hate the thought of having to wait but we gotta do what we gotta do. So that's my plan...at least for now. Start my clomid on Friday and Follistim next Wednesday, ultrasound and bloodwork next Friday.


----------



## AMN21

L4-How funny that we got AF on the same day. Our cycles pretty much matched last time :haha: I'll be starting the Follistim again on Friday. I hope we both are successful and don't have to even think of what to do next! Especially since I found out IVF at my clinic is about $15,000!!!!! :saywhat: Actually almost $19,000 but my insurance will cover about $4000. I know that the FET is cheaper because you don't have to do as much like egg retrieval and stuff...but still the initial $15,000 is A LOT! They have a company that does financing and different programs like a refund program and what not but I can't imagine being that much in debt! It just seems very far out of reach for us. I don't think we would even get approved for nearly that much!! PRAYING this IUI works and if not I pray they can help us in another way.

It makes me so damn angry that insurance will pay for abortions but almost nothing or absolutely nothing when it comes to fertility!!! Some states have insurance with fertility coverage but only a few and of course mine is not one of them. I am thankful that my insurance does cover some stuff for me though.


----------



## AMN21

Ok just looked back at the estimate and seen they estimated my meds at $4000 which I really don't think it would be near that much because all I pay for my injections right now with my insurance is $22 which is my copay so that would bring the cost down to $11,000. Which sounds a little better than 15 almost 16,000. Anyways, I know I am getting ahead of myself but just deep in thought right now lol. I'll stop rambling on....lol


----------



## sam79

Hi ladies, I had my beta done this morning and I got my :bfp: I'm on :cloud9: at the moment as i can't quite believe it. fx'd that everything works out over the next nine months.


----------



## sandlin

Hey great news Sam.....so happy to hear abt ur bfp....have a great 9 month journey


----------



## littlelou6

Congrats sam great news! we needed some more bfp's in this group! :happydance:

AFM: I phoned the clinic today and as long as they deliver the drugs today i can start if not i have wasted money all because the delivery company couldn't get it right!! They better deliver them today!!! :growlmad:


----------



## sandlin

Littlelou it's so frustrating tht so much of money is involved in this and so frustrating tht it goes waste coz they dint deliver it:growlmad: hope u get ur meds on time....I took my trigger last night...though somehow I felt ovulation cramps yest night.my opk was negative in the morning. Donno whether tomm iui is a waste if I have alreadu ovulated. Yest night


----------



## L4hope

Congrats Sam!! Wow your first IUI worked how amazing! 

AMN yes we seem yo be falling in the same schedule. I'll be interested to see if we have IUI on the same days this month too. No worries about the rambling, that's what this is for. I too have been looking into ivf in clinics near me. I'm also unfortunately in a state where insurance does not cover. It doesn't even cover much of the meds either which is why IUI with injectables is soo expensive. But, I'm looking at $15000 for one round or they offer a shared risk program. This costs $22,000. You get 6 rounds and if it doesn't work you get a full refund. It just makes me sick to think we have to go into debt just ttc!!! It's just not fair!


----------



## never2late70

sam79 said:


> Hi ladies, I had my beta done this morning and I got my :bfp: I'm on :cloud9: at the moment as i can't quite believe it. fx'd that everything works out over the next nine months.

Wahoodle! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

What cycle day did you get your IUI and were you on Clomid or the trigger shot?


----------



## littlelou6

My injections have come :happydance: phew! 
Sandlin they allow 36 hours after trigger as you won't ovulae that soon after trigger Shot (from what i gather)


----------



## AMN21

YAY Sam!! Congrats! We definitely needed a bfp!!! :happydance: H&H 9 months to you!!

L4- Let's just hope we won't have to go there!!


----------



## littlelou6

My injections have come :happydance: phew! 
Sandlin they allow 36 hours after trigger as you won't ovulae that soon after trigger Shot (from what i gather)


----------



## L4hope

Littlelou so glad your meds arrived. Yay!

Amn yes please let's just get our bfp's this month!


----------



## AMN21

Glad your meds came littlelou!!


----------



## sandlin

Great littlelou ...now lets get started ....and move closer to our bfps


----------



## sam79

never2late70 said:


> sam79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I had my beta done this morning and I got my :bfp: I'm on :cloud9: at the moment as i can't quite believe it. fx'd that everything works out over the next nine months.
> 
> Wahoodle! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> What cycle day did you get your IUI and were you on Clomid or the trigger shot?Click to expand...

Hi never2late, I was on daily injectables from cd2 - cd19. I had iui on cd 20 as my follies took forever to grow and my dr had to keep increasing my injectable dosage. My b/w on the Wed. showed that I had apparently started to ovulate, but I took the trigger shot (pregnyl 5000iu) on Wed. night anyway and had my iui on the Thurs. I also had three HCG shots (pregnyl 1500iu) as 2dpo, 5dpo and 7dpo.


----------



## sam79

littlelou - Glad to hear that your injections came and you can get on with your next cycle.

:dust: :dust: to everyone.


----------



## sandlin

Ladies going for my iui , not feeling positive at all..I feel I ovulated before trigger ...:( wish me luck


----------



## Mamali

All the best Sandlin, this is it by God's grace!


----------



## L4hope

Sandlin, I would hope that your doctors would know/check to make sure you didn't ovulate before your trigger. They can tell through ultrasound and bloodwork if you o'd already. I hope it went well...try to stay positive!! Believe me I know it is hard to do sometimes!


----------



## littlelou6

GL sandlin, i'm sure everything will be fine :hugs:


----------



## AMN21

GL Sandlin!

Went in to my RE's for my day 3 scan and b/w...all looked great. I start 150 units of follistim tonight. 50 more units than I started with last time. I go back Tuesday and we'll talk about if I need to use the low dose HCG injections. Really hope this is it this time. DH and I already said if not we will be taking a break and trying naturally the rest of summer because we want to enjoy summer and we have a week long vacation coming up, its just a busy time of year for us. I'm not getting my hopes up too high like I did before. Praying God sees it as time for us to be parents!!


----------



## Cynthia86

Hey ladies! I can finally come back and join! I was on birth control pills for about 3 weeks because they thought I had a cyst. The meds didn't help at all so RE thought it could just be a burn out follie and gave me the green light for clomid+iui this cycle! It took a week after stopping the bcp's to finally get AF. Today is CD 2. Good luck to everyone and a huge congrats to those who got their bfp's!


----------



## L4hope

Welcome back Cynthia! I thought you moved on from this thread. Glad you are able to move forward with this cycle! I'm on cd3 and a couple others are close too. So we will have similar timing for the month.


----------



## Cynthia86

Thank you L4hope! Having to sit out and wait was so hard so I thought it was best to try and keep my mind off of TTC which meant staying away from this site. I couldn't stay away completely so I did peak in every now and then just to see what was going on with you girls! I am happy to be back again!


----------



## Hoping Julie

Congrats to those who got their bfp! And GL to those trying again this cycle! I am sitting this one out. Waiting for lap/chromotubation in June. Maybe I will finally get some answers


----------



## AMN21

Welcome back Cynthia! I'm CD3, glad your able to move forward!! GL to you!:flower:

Julie- GL I hope you get answers!


----------



## sandlin

Thank. You ladies, done with my iui I m onto the dreadful 2 ww .not keeping my hopes high. If this cycle doesn't work dh wants me to take a break...financially and mentally exhausted.....wish these 15 days fly by


----------



## sandlin

What's up with u ladies when is ur probable iui date l4 amn nd littlelou....Cynthia hope all the wait is worth it


----------



## Mamali

Sandlin GL. Wishing every1:dust:


----------



## AMN21

Sandlin-I'm doing b2b iuis again, I'm thinking they will be anywhere between next fri the 25th to monday the 28. I'll know Thursday probably.


----------



## sandlin

wow amn so u r just 1 week apart from me..all the best.....thank u mamali ......


----------



## Chiles

GoodLuck ladies on your new cycles, I am rooting for you all and staying tuned


----------



## littlelou6

I don't know my iui date yet, will find out bit more when i go for scan on Mon, prob have to lower dose again as they only allow us to have 2 follies to do iui


----------



## L4hope

Sandlin hope your tww goes quickly and ends with a bfp!
Not sure when my iui is going to be yet...I have my ultrasound on Friday. IUI will prob be next Monday or so.


----------



## sandlin

Thts great, so amn littlelou n l4 will have their iuis almost the same time...wish u guys all the best, my 2 ww is taking forever to end, I wish we had some thing to see wats happening inside..to see whether the swimmers meet the egg, whether the bean sticks...


----------



## joeys3453

so did the iui on sunday. i had a different person do it and she mentioned that i had spotting and she said that was due because i either had ovulated or was going to start ovulating. :shrug: can that affect of when we did the IUI?:shrug::shrug:


----------



## Hoping Julie

So, I didn't use any meds at all this cycle (im on cd 13) and I went in for a scan and surprisingly I have a 21 mm folly and the best looking endometrium I have seen yet :D I still have my lap scheduled mid June, but maybe just maybe I wont need it! Hope everyone is doing well and staying hopeful and positive


----------



## L4hope

sandlin said:


> Thts great, so amn littlelou n l4 will have their iuis almost the same time...wish u guys all the best, my 2 ww is taking forever to end, I wish we had some thing to see wats happening inside..to see whether the swimmers meet the egg, whether the bean sticks...

There's just too much waiting in this process! Of course the tww is the worst. We were saying in another thread that our bodies should do something that let's us know for certain we are preggo, like pee bright green or something! Lol!! There are just too many maybe/maybe not symptoms. You'll be through it soon. I'm still waiting for the tww!


----------



## L4hope

Joey it sounds like the timing was good to me...good luck!

Hoping Julie, awesome on good numbers! Maybe you'll get a natural cycle bfp!!


----------



## joeys3453

thanks L4hope! when did you do your IUI?:hugs:


----------



## L4hope

My iui will prob be next Monday and Tuesday. I'll find out for sure when I have my ultrasound on friday.


----------



## joeys3453

well i hope this one is the promissing one for you too!!!:hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Joey I really hope so too! This is starting to drive me crazy!!


----------



## never2late70

Went for my scan today. 24mm and 23.5 mm follicles on the right and 22mm on the left. We triggered today and will due IUI in the morning at 11:15am.
My hubby and I had a great weekend. We DTD Friday night. Saturday morning. Saturday night and Sunday afternoon. I'm glad he gets a break today so he can produce in the morning :dohh:

Hopefully my TWW won't be so bad. The hubby and I are going up to Big Lake on a camping trip from 26-30th. So excited. Can't wait to relax :happydance:

Prayers and Blessings!!

~Angie


----------



## Cynthia86

Angie- Those follies look great! Hope all goes well tomorrow. Looks like your camping trip is perfect timing to help take your mind off your TTW!

That is great news Hoping Julie! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Good luck Joeys3453!

Sandlin- Good luck and I hope the TTW flies by for you!

As for me-I am so happy to be back home! I went out of state for 3 days for my little brothers graduation. It was great to be with my family but I am looking forward to my own comfy bed tonight! Today is CD 5 for me and I took my first Clomid pill. No baseline ultrasound for me since the RE already knows I have that _burnt out follie_. My next appointment is set for CD 13 which is May 29!


----------



## AMN21

Hey ladies! Just an update on me...CD7 for me today. Went to my RE this morning for b/w and scan. My scan looked good. My biggest follie right now is 12 in the left and 2 are behind it at 11. Waiting for my nurse to call me and let me know if they are going to make any changes in my dose of follistim. I am going to start a low dose of HCG that they gave me tonight I believe as well.


----------



## sandlin

Feeling low n negative...for some it's so.easy to concieve....another colleague preggers


----------



## AMN21

:hugs: I know how you feel Sandlin! Another friend of mine just announced she is preggo on facebook. :grr:


----------



## sandlin

Yea amn..it's driving me crazy....anyways...it's scan fr follies check fr littlelou n l4 tomm...all the best ladies....


----------



## L4hope

Unfortunately the preggo ladies are going to keep coming and sometimes it feels like they are just taunting us with what we don't have. Hopefully though we will be able to join that list soon!!
I'm so ready for my appt tomorrow to see where things are at. I'm so used to being at the doc office that it feels strange when I'm not there in while!


----------



## AMN21

Hey ladies! Its CD 9 for me. Had my scan and b/w. I will ovulating out of my left this time and had 2 at 15 and 1 at 13 today. I have about 8 or so less than 10. I go back Saturday and IUIs should be Sunday and Monday :happydance: I've been taking 150 units of the follistim and the past 2 nights I have injected a low dose of hcg. Will find out when my nurse calls me later if they want to change anything for these last few days. Anyways just wanted to update you all. Hope your all doing well!! 

L4- Hope all looks good tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## littlelou6

Hi ladies sorry i haven't been on here recently but been very busy! 
Update: i went for scan this morning and had 1 follicle of 19 mm and one of 13 mm so she sent me home to follitism my trigger and have iui tomorrow morning! Really wasn't expecting that! 

Hope your all well. :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

AMN that's great you have two good follies ready to go! 

Littlelou that's nice you are all ready to go! Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Chiles

FX for littlelou and AMN!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## AMN21

Thanks L4 and Chiles!! 

Chiles- How have you been?! I see there is only 1 baby! I'm surprised! So happy for you!

Littlelou- Good luck! Stay positive!


----------



## sam79

GL littlelou and AMN!!! Hope you get a sticky bean :dust:


----------



## littlelou6

Well i'm back in the dreaded 2ww! All went well :thumbup:
L4 how are you getting along? 
Thanks for all the good luck ladies hope everyone gets their BFP this month!


----------



## L4hope

Oh littlelou dreaded is right! I'm already dreading the tww and I'm not even in it yet!!

AMN do you have your official iui dates?

I had my appointment this morning. I only had one follie ready to go on the right, which kinda bummed me out. I was hoping to have two or three. The ultrasound tech said it only takes one good one, not three or four bad ones. So hopefully all the meds went in to making that one follie perfect for fertilizing! Once I get bloodwork back to confirm if I'm surging on my own or not I will get my game plan for the weekend.


----------



## L4hope

Sandlin how are you doing? When are you scheduled for beta?


----------



## AMN21

L4hope said:


> Oh littlelou dreaded is right! I'm already dreading the tww and I'm not even in it yet!!
> 
> AMN do you have your official iui dates?
> 
> I had my appointment this morning. I only had one follie ready to go on the right, which kinda bummed me out. I was hoping to have two or three. The ultrasound tech said it only takes one good one, not three or four bad ones. So hopefully all the meds went in to making that one follie perfect for fertilizing! Once I get bloodwork back to confirm if I'm surging on my own or not I will get my game plan for the weekend.

I go in tomorrow morning for b/w and scan again. They will confirm Sunday and Monday for IUIs tomorrow. I'm still doing 150 units follistim and 15 units of low dose HCG. Feels good doing something a little different. I'm MUCH MORE relaxed this cycle. If it works, it was meant to be. If not I enjoy the summer with my DH and relax!


----------



## sandlin

Thts great littlelou..so all geared up fr the 2 ww..all the best amn and l4...nd it's true l4 ..one good follies is enough....I m halfway through..phew ...another 7 days and I go fr my beta on 2...no signs or symptoms yet though :(


----------



## L4hope

Sandlin I wish I was down to 7 days! 

I did my trigger last night and am scheduled for my iui's on Sunday and Monday! Here we go again...


----------



## sandlin

Hey l4 great tht ur re does b2b iui ....chances of catching the follie is so much more...so now just get busy nd don't give even a sec of free time fr ur mind to think..lets do it


----------



## L4hope

Yes I figure the more swimmers in there the better, and hopefully one day hits just right to catch that darn elusive egg!! You got it...we just have to stay busy to keep from going crazy! And keep cheering each other on too...it's so nice having you ladies on here for support and understanding of what I'm going through!


----------



## sandlin

I know , going through this alone would have been maddening... It's great to have you ladies who understand...am 9 day iui...still no symptoms other than a stiff lower back... N being a dentist I don't think stiff back cud be anything tht indicates some good news


----------



## L4hope

You never know sandlin! It's just too hard to tell with symptoms. When I got pregnant my lower back was aching and i really thought af was coming. If only it could have stuck! :(

Afm, my iui went well today...12million with 79% motility. My right ovary, the one with the ready follicle, has been aching ALL day!! Back in bright and early tomorrow for round 2.


----------



## Chiles

Goodluck ladies!


----------



## never2late70

Hi lovely's :flower: We just got back from our lake trip. I have a lot of catching up to do :dohh:

As for me I am 6 days post IUI and counting and very sunburned. I am grateful for the distraction during my TWW though :thumbup:

Prayers and blessings,
~Angie


----------



## AMN21

Hi ladies! What a crazy busy weekend I've had! Haven't had the chance to update you all! When I went in Saturday for my b/w and scan all looked great! My left ovary had follies at 21, 20 and 17 :thumbup: My estrogen was perfect thanks to the low dose hcg I believe. So I triggered that night and had my IUIs yesterday and today! I felt it a little this time. No pain at all but felt like the catheter got further up. I had my actual RE do it this time. Last time it was her partner who is an excellent RE too but I love mine! Anyways, holy cow am I having some serious ovulation pain! My left ovary is very tender!! Hope 2 eggies have come out of there! Well I hope you have all had a great holiday weekend (well for those of us in the U.S) Everyone in the dreaded 2WW good luck!!!! 

Hope this is a better turn out for us L4!!!!

I'm off to go to the beach with the hubby!:hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Amn, yay for two nice follies! You are having o pain on your left and I'm having it on my right! Have a great day at the beach! Wish we had one close.


----------



## sam79

GL everyone who is in the TWW!! Fx'd for lots of bfp's this month!


----------



## AMN21

Its so hot out! 95 degrees!! Got some sun though. I really need a little color lol. I tan quite easy thankfully. Anyways had to come home early to relax because I was having some serious O pain! I've never felt like this before. Its all on my left where my ovary is! Its starting to get better now though. Earlier I couldn't walk that far without it hurting so much. Now I'm showered and laying on the couch to finish up my book, Fifty Shades of Grey so I can move on to Fifty Shades Darker! Girls you MUST read this 3 book series! I can't put it down!!! Gets you quite...um..."in the mood" Haha! DH laughs at me cause he catches me smiling and giggling when I'm reading it lol!

Oh forgot to mention in my last post...beta is June 11! [-o&lt;


----------



## Cynthia86

Had my cd 13 scan done today. Have two follies measuring 22 and 24! Going in tomorrow morning for my iui!


----------



## Chiles

Woooooohooooo! Goodluck Cynthia!!! 


Also Goodluck ladies that are in TWW, and new cycles. Positive vibes that we get lots of :bfp: :dust:


----------



## littlelou6

GL cynthia:thumbup:


----------



## AMN21

Yay Cynthia! GL!


----------



## L4hope

Sounds good Cynthia! Good luck!!


----------



## sandlin

Hi ladies... All the best fr ur 2ww...I guess I am out this cycle also ...started with breakthrough bleeding which I usually get before my af. Will b getting my af today or tomm .....donno wat to do


----------



## L4hope

Sorry sandlin! :hugs:


----------



## AMN21

Sandlin- :hugs:


----------



## littlelou6

sandlin said:


> Hi ladies... All the best fr ur 2ww...I guess I am out this cycle also ...started with breakthrough bleeding which I usually get before my af. Will b getting my af today or tomm .....donno wat to do

So sorry hun :hugs: to be honest i don't think i stand a chance this month either have been ill with one thing or another since iui. What's your plan of action now?


----------



## Cynthia86

So sorry to hear sandlin :hugs:


----------



## Cynthia86

I had my IUI this morning! I had an ultrasound first to make sure that I ovulated. One follicle was already gone but the other was still holding on. Doctor said that I should ovulate the other in a few hours. I sure hope so! Hubby's sperm count was better than I expected. He has male factor IF and even though his counts are low, I am happy that he had 28 million motile swimmers! Now for my very long tww! Baby dust to all!


----------



## sandlin

Af hit me hard....anyways now I plan to take a break of 2 months, start exercise modify diet and then after 2_3 months try again....Cynthia timing sounds to b perfect....all the best


----------



## AMN21

GL Cynthia!!

I had my progesterone checked today and it's at 20!!! They wanted it at least at 10! So no progesterone suppositories for me this time! Yay! Last cycle my progesterone was only at 3.9 at this time. I hope thats a good sign that it is at 20! My nurse was very happy :happydance:


----------



## never2late70

sandlin said:


> Af hit me hard....anyways now I plan to take a break of 2 months, start exercise modify diet and then after 2_3 months try again....Cynthia timing sounds to b perfect....all the best

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cynthia86

Sounds like a good plan sandlin! Again, I'm so sorry about this cycle. :(

Amn that is fantastic news!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Chiles

GoodLuck AMN!!!!!


----------



## Cynthia86

Hey Chiles! How have you been feeling?

Is the tww over yet? lol I am only 2 dpo and I am going crazy! I've been trying to keep busy. I don't think my apartment has been this clean! :D


----------



## Chiles

Cynthia86 said:


> Hey Chiles! How have you been feeling?
> 
> Is the tww over yet? lol I am only 2 dpo and I am going crazy! I've been trying to keep busy. I don't think my apartment has been this clean! :D

I have been great!!! I went to my RE at 6 weeks and 4 days and heard the baby heart beat...and then they threw me away :( I graduated to my OB/ GYN...bitter sweet. I loved them all there, but at least I dont have to plan a 2 hour roundtrip anymore. I have not experience any morning sickness at all. just a little nausea here and there and the need to rest! I hate the tww as well, even though I did not have one this time because my cycle was cancelled. I cleaned and read books, and googled success stories alot. :dust: I hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## Cynthia86

Thank you! Glad to hear you are doing well! I definitely have been doing my fair share of googling! :D



Chiles said:


> Cynthia86 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Chiles! How have you been feeling?
> 
> Is the tww over yet? lol I am only 2 dpo and I am going crazy! I've been trying to keep busy. I don't think my apartment has been this clean! :D
> 
> I have been great!!! I went to my RE at 6 weeks and 4 days and heard the baby heart beat...and then they threw me away :( I graduated to my OB/ GYN...bitter sweet. I loved them all there, but at least I dont have to plan a 2 hour roundtrip anymore. I have not experience any morning sickness at all. just a little nausea here and there and the need to rest! I hate the tww as well, even though I did not have one this time because my cycle was cancelled. I cleaned and read books, and googled success stories alot. :dust: I hope you get your :bfp:Click to expand...


----------



## AMN21

Well girls last night was AWFUL! I went out to dinner with my sis and brother in law because my hubby was busy fixing his truck. Well we went to Outback Steakhouse and I felt fine. Through out yesterday I was on and off nauseous and bloated like crazy though. I ate the appetizer, nothing I haven't had before and then all of a sudden right before my dinner came, I had the worst headache in the world. Then I noticed my right hand was tingling, somewhat numb, like it had fell asleep and I could feel the same thing in a small part of my right side of my face! I also felt sooooo nauseous! That only lasted a min but enough time to scare my bro in law and sis so they got the check and we went home. The car ride was terrible, I was hot and felt like I was going to throw up the whole way and sure enough I threw up as soon as I got to their bathroom! My head was still pounding. This was definitely a full on migraine which I have NEVER had before. So I laid down after throwing up at about 8pm. My husband had to come pick me up because I couldn't drive. As soon as I got home I went to bed. Could not get comfortable because my head hurt so bad. Finally I feel asleep about midnight. I feel much better today but when I was driving to work I became very nauseous. If I get another migraine like that I'll be ringing the doctors! And definitely heading to the hospital if I ever get numbness like that again!

My sisters are highly convinced I am pregnant but I just had the IUIs on May 27th and 28th...we'll see :shrug:


----------



## never2late70

I broke down like an idiot and bought a test. Surprise:bfn:
No surprise at all really. Today is 13 DPO so I am sure I am out.
I am so sick of this:growlmad:


----------



## L4hope

Never too late, sorry for the bfn. :hugs: It just doesn't seem fair that it has to be this hard! We just have to keep the faith and keep on keepin on. 

AMN, sounds like a rough night girl! I used to get a lot of migraines but never got nautious from them. Fortunately now it's been a long time since I've had one. Thankfully since we can't take medicine with ttc. Are you feeling better? 

Afm, nothing to report really. One week down on the tww, one more to go. As usual I can't get away from babies and pregnancy. Found out two friends from high school are preggo and got a birth announcement in the mail. I'm just so ready for it to be my turn!


----------



## Cynthia86

AMN- Sorry to hear you have had an awful night. Are you feeling any better today?

Angie-I'm really sorry to hear about your bfn. ::hugs::

L4hope-It will be your turn very soon! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

AFM- I'm only 4 dpo today. Trying to stay busy and keep my mind off of the tww!


----------



## AMN21

Never2late- sorry about the bfn :hugs:

L4 and Cynthia- I feel much better now! Thankfully! 

Only 1 more week until I find out if I'm expecting! No urge to test at all! Been very relaxed this cycle.


----------



## littlelou6

Hi ladies, sorry i haven't been on here much but been ill and then me and df went away for weekend  i caved and did a test today and guess what there was a very faint line so did a FTER and line was faint but there! Will test again in the morning. i'm 10 dpiui do you think its to early to be my bfp??


----------



## AMN21

AH LITTLELOU!! I'm excited to see if the lines get darker!!! GL!! 

Sending you loads of :dust:


----------



## L4hope

It's absolutely not too early! How exciting for you littlelou!! Keep us posted..


----------



## littlelou6

Thanks ladies, i got another faint line on FRER today! I hope this is my BFP :happydance: have posted a pic in preg test section and a few people said its positive. I can't help but get excited. 
I hope l4 and AMN are very soon to follow!! GL ladies its our month i can feel it


----------



## AMN21

Just looked at your test and thats definitely a positive!!! I highly doubt a trigger would give that dark of a line now!!! Keep testing and keep posting them!! I'm so excited for you! I hope L4 and I will be right there with you soon!!![-o&lt;


----------



## littlelou6

Thanks ladies i hope you will be joining me soon! updated on other forum with today's test :happydance: will test again tomorrow! :cloud9:


----------



## L4hope

Such wonderful news littlelou!! It would be so wonderful if AMN and I can join you!!


----------



## littlelou6

I'm sending you lots of :dust: i really hope you will be joining me!


----------



## littlelou6

just to update you ladies i got my :bfp: soo happy! Babydust to you all x


----------



## Cynthia86

Congrats!! :happydance:



littlelou6 said:


> just to update you ladies i got my :bfp: soo happy! Babydust to you all x


----------



## sam79

Congrats on your :bfp: littlelou! You must be on :cloud9: at the moment. H & H 9 months to you!


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats


----------



## Cynthia86

I'm starting to feel very discouraged! I'm 7dpiui and pmsing big time! :(


----------



## littlelou6

Cynthia86 said:


> I'm starting to feel very discouraged! I'm 7dpiui and pmsing big time! :(

I did too that's why i tested cos i thought it would be a bfn! I felt really negative this time but look at me know! Dont give up hope, i thought i knew my body and af was coming early! GL :happydance:


----------



## Cynthia86

Thanks littlelou6! That is very reassuring to hear!!


----------



## never2late70

:witch: she got me!

Not sure what are next step will be. Hubby wants IVF. I want a margarita!


----------



## AMN21

Never2late- :hugs: Go get you a margarita then think about whats next!! lol

Cynthia- I hope you get your bfp! I am feeling the same. Its 10dpiui and Idk how I feel. The first week of the 2WW I was positive but now its off an on. I'm SO glad that DH and I are going out of state for the weekend, leaving tonight, to see his mom and then we are going to see my best friend too!! We won't be back until Sunday then beta is Monday! So that will take my mind off these last few days of the 2WW. I refuse to test...mostly because I can't stand the thought of a bfn!! :wacko:


----------



## L4hope

Sorry never2late :( a margarita sounds good!

AMN, I feel the same way. Not sure how I'm feeling but don't want to test and see a bfn. I know I'm just delaying the inevitable but I can't stand the thought of seeing it and hearing it from beta results. Have a great weekend away! Hopefully I can keep myself busy over the weekend too.


----------



## AMN21

Ok girls, I'm kinda freakin out. I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped it was blood tinged. Nothing on my underwear though. My heart dropped...wth! I'm 10dpiui and only CD 23 :wacko: Could it be implantation? I've never bled this early! Now I'm going to be running back and forth checking if it gets worse... Ahh!


----------



## AMN21

Now its bright red...I think I'm out :cry:


----------



## Cynthia86

It could very well be IB!!!! Fingers crossed for you AMN!!:happydance:



AMN21 said:


> Ok girls, I'm kinda freakin out. I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped it was blood tinged. Nothing on my underwear though. My heart dropped...wth! I'm 10dpiui and only CD 23 :wacko: Could it be implantation? I've never bled this early! Now I'm going to be running back and forth checking if it gets worse... Ahh!


----------



## AMN21

Well I just talked to my nurse and she put me at ease. She told me not to worry and its too early for my period. She thinks it just may be IB! OMG I hope so! She told me to call tomorrow if its heavier and they still want me to go in for my beta Monday anyways. PLEASE PRAY THIS IS IB AND A BFP IS ON ITS WAY!


----------



## littlelou6

Oh i hope it is AMN! Do you ever spot before af if not then it defense sounds like IB, got my fx'd for you all....i need some bump buddies now :happydance:


----------



## AMN21

No I never spot before AF, and AF has NEVER came at CD23! I'm so nervous...so far its still light...hope it keeps getting lighter and goes away!


----------



## sam79

Good luck AMN! I hope it is IB. :dust:

Littlelou feel free to come and join us in the thread 'From assisted conception to bfp - yay' (in 1st trimester) if you're looking for some bump buddies.


----------



## littlelou6

Ooh didn't think about first tri section! :dohh: will be coming over there then!


----------



## L4hope

Sounds very promising AMN! fingers crossed for you!!

Afm, feeling like I'm gonna get AF. I hope I'm wrong but just feeling a little down.


----------



## never2late70

So we are going to go for it! IVF here we come :happydance:

I love my husband :winkwink:

Good luck everyone!

~Angie


----------



## littlelou6

L4 and AMN when are you due for your beta?? Is it Monday? I have my fx'd very tight for you both!!


----------



## littlelou6

never2late70 said:


> So we are going to go for it! IVF here we come :happydance:
> 
> I love my husband :winkwink:
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> ~Angie

Yay that's great news! GL for your ivf hun


----------



## L4hope

Yes littlelou beta is Monday.


----------



## never2late70

littlelou6 said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> So we are going to go for it! IVF here we come :happydance:
> 
> I love my husband :winkwink:
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> ~Angie
> 
> Yay that's great news! GL for your ivf hunClick to expand...

Thank you sooo much! :hugs:


----------



## Cynthia86

AMN-is the spotting still light??

L4hope-I've been feeling the same way. Major pms symptoms. 

Angie-How exciting!! Best of luck to you!

AFM- Like I said, been feeling super pms-y. Headaches, major mood swings, bloating and achy. 

I've been waiting on my progesterone results and they finally called with some good news. My progesterone is 17.2! I was really worried that it was going to be super low like it was when I had my first and unmedicated IUI. Back then my levels were only 2.2! Seems like the Clomid really did help. I feel like I at least have a shot with this IUI. I'm thinking I may start testing on Sunday which would be 11 dpo.

Baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## Cynthia86

I caved and tested today at 10dpiui/dpo. BFN! AF isn't due til Thursday so I think I will wait and test again on Tuesday/13dpo. This tww is torture! lol

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## littlelou6

Just want to wish AMN and L4 luck for your beta's tomorrow please let us know how you get on! :happydance:


----------



## littlelou6

Cynthia still early, fx'd you get your bfp this week too!


----------



## L4hope

littlelou6 said:


> Just want to wish AMN and L4 luck for your beta's tomorrow please let us know how you get on! :happydance:

Thanks littlelou. I'll let you know my fate tomorrow..,


----------



## AMN21

Never2late- yay for IVF! GL!

Littlelou, L4 and Cynthia- I've been away since Thursday night so I haven't had a chance to get on here! Anyways, I started bleeding Thursday as you know and it continued Friday and Saturday, moderate flow, bright red. Then today not 1 drop of blood, not even a colored discharge which is very very weird. My periods are never only 3 days and usually towards the end of my period it starts lightening up and then I get that brown old blood then it stops, but never just 100% completely stop! So I have no idea whats going on. I was very convinced I was having my period but now I'm not sure. Didn't have any cramping at all either. So I guess we will see what my beta says! GL L4!!


----------



## L4hope

Cynthia, still hoping you get good news this week!

AMN, I haven't read much on IB...but keeping my fingers tightly crossed your little one was burrowing deeply in to stick it out for the long haul! We will know soon!!


----------



## never2late70

AMN21 said:


> Never2late- yay for IVF! GL!
> 
> Littlelou, L4 and Cynthia- I've been away since Thursday night so I haven't had a chance to get on here! Anyways, I started bleeding Thursday as you know and it continued Friday and Saturday, moderate flow, bright red. Then today not 1 drop of blood, not even a colored discharge which is very very weird. My periods are never only 3 days and usually towards the end of my period it starts lightening up and then I get that brown old blood then it stops, but never just 100% completely stop! So I have no idea whats going on. I was very convinced I was having my period but now I'm not sure. Didn't have any cramping at all either. So I guess we will see what my beta says! GL L4!!

That exactly what happened to me every month :nope: 2 or 3 day long periods.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cynthia86

Well ladies, the spotting has started! I'm sure AF will be in full flow later today. Looks like IUI #2 was a bust! 

Can't wait to hear updates! Hoping you all get your bfp's!!


----------



## L4hope

Hi ladies,
Cynthia sorry AF came for you today. I just got my bw results and it's a negative. Gonna curl up and feel sorry for myself this afternoon.


----------



## AMN21

:bfn: for me too....taking a break. Will try naturally until maybe the fall. :cry:


----------



## Cynthia86

So sorry AMN and L4hope! I was really praying that you girls would get good news today. :hugs:


----------



## littlelou6

I'm soo sorry ladies :cry: i'm gutted for you all, i hope you all get your well deserved baby soon x x:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AMN21

Thanks for the support ladies! I took the news better this time. I am bummed but what can ya do! DH and I talked last night and decided a break from all things TTC is what it needed. No temping, no charting, no opks, and I have to admit its nice to not have to stress over it all for a while. Once September comes we will decide what to do next. I'll still be checking in cheering everyone on!


----------



## L4hope

AMN I think a break from everything will be great, especially over the summer! And who knows, maybe a bfp will sneak up on you while your not looking! 
I wish I felt like I could take a break, I just don't feel like I can with already being in my 30s. But as we are quickly approaching the need for ivf it will force me into a break to save money. Hopefully it won't come to that. AMN make sure to pop in and say hey and let us know how your summer is going! I'm heading into the doc for our next plan...


----------



## Cynthia86

Sounds like a good plan AMN! 

AFM- Today the :witch: got me!! On to the third and final IUI! Good luck ladies!


----------



## AMN21

I will definitely pop in! GL to you L4 in w/e your next step is! And GL Cynthia! I hope the 3rd time is a charm! When we are ready we will sit down with my RE and talk about what is a good plan. We really can't afford IVF, our insurance doesn't help too much. Even with financing, the payments are too much for us right now. I think we will try IUI again but I'm looking forward to enjoying the summer! I have my 24th bday next month and then our 6 year wedding anniversary a few days after. Also a week long vacation to Myrtle Beach in August! Tons of family/friends get togethers in between all that! Summer is always a busy time so I'm sure it will fly by and if a bfp sneaks in there I will be ecstatic!


----------



## Cynthia86

AMN-sounds like you will be having a fantastic summer!! Please do keep in touch!

So although I will be giving IUI another go, I already set up my IVF consult for the 25th! This way if IUI #3 doesn't work, I can move right on to IVF without having to skip a cycle! :happydance:


----------



## AMN21

Good plan Cynthia! I hope you don't need IVF though!!


----------



## L4hope

AMN sounds like a great summer plan. If I was in your shoes I would do the same. Enjoy!!!

Cynthia, it feels better to know you have a plan in place. 

Afm, we discussed options with our doctor today. We could have done 2-3 more cycles of IUI with injectables at about $2000 a pop. But for the cost our odds would still only be 30%. We made the decision to just go for ivf now. I'm a teacher so the timing is good with being off for the summer. And thankfully my hubby and I have two amazing moms who are loaning us the money so we can pay them back interest free! I'm feeling scared and excited and still a little sick over the cost...but mostly hopeful that this will help me get my bfp. Now I wait for AF.


----------



## littlelou6

Glad to read that all of you are being so positive! GL to each one of you and i hope you all get your bfp very soon. I will keep checking to see how your all getting on!!


----------



## Hoping Julie

Hi there! Have been keeping up with this post somewhat. Congrats to those who got there bfp and prayers to those still waiting. I have laproscopy and chromotubation tomorrow. Fx'd they dont find something awful and give bad news


----------



## AMN21

Yay L4! I have a feeling your BFP is coming! GL!!!!

GL Julie!


----------



## Cynthia86

L4hope-that is very exciting!!! Also its very nice of your families to loan the money! When is af expected to arrive? Did you have your ivf consult already?


----------



## Cynthia86

I hope all goes well today hoping julie! Keep us posted!


----------



## L4hope

Fingers crossed for good news today hoping Julie!


----------



## L4hope

Thanks for the support ladies! I really hope all of you can get your bfp either naturally or with IUI. I can't believe I'm doing ivf it's so overwhelming!! AF showed herself today. So I go in Friday for day 3 ultrasound and bloodwork and they will start me on bcp. Next Wednesday I have a sonohystogram scheduled. This test let's them look at the uterus to make sure there are no abnormalities. I'm a little nervous about it since I've read it can be a bit ouchy. As scared as I am about this process, I feel really hopeful that this will get us our bfp:happydance:


----------



## Hoping Julie

Thanks so much ladies. My surgery went well. I have endometreosis (which was news to me) it was blocking up both my tubes. My dr was able to remove the endo and open up my tubes and so things are looking good


----------



## AMN21

Glad they took care of that Julie! Hope your on your way to a BFP now! 

L4 hope all goes well! I have a very good feeling that this WILL get you your well deserved BFP!


----------



## Cynthia86

Hoping Julie- So glad your surgery went well and now you have clear tubes!! Crossing my fingers you get that BFP in no time!!

AFM-I'm so disappointed today. Went in for my CD 3 scan and it showed a cyst so that means sitting out this cycle. At this point I don't even want to try IUI anymore. Once the cyst is gone I want to move ahead with IVF. I don't know how much longer I can take the disappointment. I feel like I won't be able to handle much more emotionally. I'm just ready for all of this to be over.


----------



## L4hope

Julie I'm glad they could clear things up for you! Hopefully that's just what you needed and a bfp soon awaits!!

Cynthia, sorry to hear about the cyst. :( The waiting game gets to be so frustrating. I completely understand wanting to move on. I was starting to get so upset and disappointed as each month passed. Moving to ivf, while scary and overwhelming, has given me a renewed hope for getting my bfp. It's a tough decision to make, but you'll know what's right for you!


----------



## Chcltbnny

Baseline u/s was clean and clear. Cyst are gone. Whew! 

Started my menopur shots this morning. Keeping a positive mind and clear head! We will see if I have the same reaction to them on Wednesday! Fx'd for Cycle 2 a couple big follies.

Julie - I was in the same boat last month and it was a let down to say the least but I just kicked back and relaxed. I wish you luck with IVF but still try during this off month naturally - a couple friends got BFP with their functional cysts. Good Luck either way!!!


Well ladies tell your men - "Happy Father's Day" if I dont log back on this weekend and have a good one!


----------



## Hoping Julie

Tmi alert... but before my laproscopy surgery i never had very good cm. No i have so much fertile cm its almost gross. I am still to sore (incision site wise) for bd but i dont want to miss an opportunity so my dh but his deposit in a soft cup then immediatly in me. Do ya'll think that could work? hope i didnt get to gross for anyone. tia!


----------



## Cynthia86

Are you taking antibiotics? I know for me that they cause extra cm. I don't think it could hurt to try the soft cup idea! Good luck!



Hoping Julie said:


> Tmi alert... but before my laproscopy surgery i never had very good cm. No i have so much fertile cm its almost gross. I am still to sore (incision site wise) for bd but i dont want to miss an opportunity so my dh but his deposit in a soft cup then immediatly in me. Do ya'll think that could work? hope i didnt get to gross for anyone. tia!


----------



## Hoping Julie

No, but my tubes were totally blocked before they cut away the endometreosis. maybe the cm is just able to flow now? not sure. I was given antibiotics during my surgery but as of now i am on metformin, vitamins, and vicodin as needed for pain. And ty! hope you are doing well tonight


----------



## Cynthia86

Glad things are looking well for you Julie! I actually am doing very well. Ever since I decided to move on to IVF I am feeling so much more positive and hopeful! Such a good feeling to finally feel like I am one step closer to finally having a baby!


----------



## Hoping Julie

Cynthia86 said:


> Glad things are looking well for you Julie! I actually am doing very well. Ever since I decided to move on to IVF I am feeling so much more positive and hopeful! Such a good feeling to finally feel like I am one step closer to finally having a baby!

Yay! the ups and downs can be so severe so I am glad to hear you are feeling positive and hopeful. Ivf has big time success rates so i bet it will do the trick :D Come onnn bfps! whoo!


----------



## Chcltbnny

US this morning showed 3 mature follicles. Took my Ovidrel shot and have IUI 1 in the morning followed by another on Friday. Fx'd. I feel a lot relaxed this time.


----------



## AMN21

GL Chcltbnny!!

Hope all you ladies are doing well! Just wanted to stop in and say hi! I'm definitely enjoying my break from TTC! Hope your bfps are on the way! Sending you all lots of :dust:


----------



## Chcltbnny

AMN21 said:


> GL Chcltbnny!!
> 
> :dust:

Thank you! IUI #1 went well. We had a count of 27 million this time. Getting ready for tomorrow's IUI and then my 2 week wait. At least with the holidays coming up it should not feel that long.


----------



## Hoping Julie

Great count! GL Chcltbnny!


----------



## Chcltbnny

Today was a test of patience. Just around the corner from DR and was rear ended. I was already running like 5 minutes late, and then had to wait for the police and police report to be done. 

I was trying to stay calm and patient as they went through the process but I was sooo close and yet had to deal with life's interrupts. When I finally got there - they were all so nice and helpful - Sperm count of 15 million for the 2nd IUI. 

Came home propped up on the couch, ate a little bit of pineapple, and took the longest nap ever! Hahaha! Ovulation has me really crampy this time though. 

But...Yeah this time feels sooo much better - relaxed and confident. Here is to my 2ww!


----------



## Chcltbnny

Progesterone was 36 on Thursday. One more week left of my 2WW! should be a cinch with the holiday mod week and appt that Thursday. FX'd!


----------



## Chiles

Goooddddluuuccckkk!!!!!


----------



## sam79

Goodluck chclt! fx'd for you

Chiles how are you going?


----------



## Chcltbnny

Getting that "I don't think I am" feeling. Urine test with gyn yesterday was negative. She said the tests were not reliable but then my temp went down this morning. I have my betas tomorrow morning. I kinda know the results already but still want to stay positive. 

Ugh. Couple more hours to go. 

Feeling hopeless. But trying to have faith.


----------



## Hoping Julie

Oh no. I hope its not the case and you get your bfp! I just started my cycle after the surgery. First real true period in about 8 years! (the other cycles i only ever spotted for like a day or two) I'm hoping this is a really good sign. will be starting clomid 100 mgs in a few days then once i have a folly count will get the hcg shot. Nervous and excited


----------



## Chcltbnny

AF got me last night and she is being a real witch this month - heavy and hurting. I am out of the running and decided to take a mental and relaxation break. I will try again in a couple months. Good Luck to everyone waiting on their BFP.


----------



## AMN21

Hello ladies! This thread has seemed to have died off! I just wanted to say hello and ask how everyone is doing? DH and I are enjoying our break from TTC, although its always in the back of my mind! We are still trying the good ol fashion way though :thumbup: Only thing that really sucks is I am CD 50 today, my last period started right before my scheduled beta last month. Bled for 3 days, completely stopped for one day then spotted for 1 more day and that was it. So weird. I called my RE's office on CD35 and asked their opinion and my RE gave me Prometrium (by mouth thankfully!) and I had to take 2 for 7 days. Its been 2 days since my last dose, so hopefully AF will be here any time now! My nurse said it can take up to 10 days for AF to come. I will be leaving for a week long vacation on Aug 11th so I am really hoping AF comes and goes before it!! 

Anyways, DH and I will probably set up a meeting with my RE this winter, if I am not preggo yet, to see what we can do. We decided to wait until the spring if we need further treatments. We will have been TTC for 2 years by then! I hope and pray that a surprise bfp is coming during this break though! 

Hope you are all well!! :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Hey AMN! glad to hear you're enjoying your ttc "break". Fingers crossed AF comes for you before your vacation. That's the worst! 

Afm, I'm in my first IVF cycle. If everything looks good tomorrow when I go in, I will be triggering tomorrow night and having egg retrieval Sunday. Really hoping it will take the first time! Will know soon :)

Stay in touch and let us know how you're doing. Hope to hear of your surprise bfp soon!


----------



## sam79

AMN - I hope af shows shown and that you get your surprise bfp while on vacation.

L4 - I hope they get lots of gets of eggs on Sunday. fx'd that you get your bfp this cycle.


----------



## Cynthia86

AMN-I hope you get your natural bfp!! Enjoy your vacation!

L4hope-Wow! I can't believe you are so close to ER! I wish I was that far into the process already. I won't start stimming until the 3rd. I'm so anxious to start already! Good luck!


----------



## AMN21

Thanks ladies!

L4 and Cynthia how exciting! GL! I donated eggs to my sister and the egg retrieval was a piece of cake! Probably cause I was asleep for it lol, but even after I was fine. I bled a little and I did throw up from the anesthesia, but nothing crazy. I cramped for a few days. They gave me vicodin for pain, but the light cramping was all I experienced. My sister then did IVF and it worked on the 1st try! She is planning on a FET in either Dec or Jan I believe for baby #2! They have 3 frozen embryos I think. Anyways, good luck! I'll be keeping you 2 in my prayers!

Sam, how lucky you are to have a successful first IUI! May your pregnancy go nice and smooth and may you welcome a healthy baby! (I probably congratulated you already but its been so long I forgot who had bfps lol)


----------



## Chiles

sam79 said:


> Goodluck chclt! fx'd for you
> 
> Chiles how are you going?

I am just now seeing this sorry!!!!!

Everything has been going great. I just can't complain...I wanted this for so long and so bad. I am still nervously pregnant. I think I will feel alot better when I have my next scan. I have not seen baby since 9 weeks and 4 days. My last appointment we just listened to the heart beat. I am hoping to get a good potty shot and find out the gender. I will be just a day shy of 16 weeks. They do gender u/s here 16-20 but most ladies find out as early as 14 weeks. I hope all is well with you and baby too!!! Please stalk my journal so we can keep up with eachother!!!

GoodLuck ladies on your cycles and testing!!!!! :dust:


----------



## AMN21

Oh how exciting Chiles!! I am about to read your journal now. Glad everything is going well for you!


----------



## sandlin

Hello ladies great to hear ur updates....all the nest l4 fr Sunday.. I had taken a break from TTC and have been waiting fr my af to start with my next try strangely I have been having cramps like af I.just here but no.af yet ..rather some brown discharge..could it b a cyst ladies...any similar stories


----------



## sam79

Chiles - Glad to hear everything is going well. I've just finished reading your journal and becoming a stalker.

Sandlin - I have heard of people having af like cramps and thinking thinking that af is on the way but get their bfp instead. I hope that is the case for you.


----------



## L4hope

Wow this thread has really livened up! 

Sandlin hoping you might get a surprise bfp! Or if not, AF shows herself and gets it over with!

Chilis I'll have to check out your journal! The time is just flying...I remember when you thought you were out because your IUI was canceled!!

Sam you're also getting along well! How are you ladies through your first trimester already? 

Cynthia I know the feeling. Once you start stimming it will go quickly until ER! One mire week girl!!


----------



## sandlin

Thank u girls, af got me yesterday will be starting with Clomid on day 3 . For the first time changing to Clomid from letrozol, lets c how it goes....


----------



## sandlin

Hello l4 how did ur er go...so excited fr u...


----------



## AMN21

L4 hope all went well with your ER today!

Well after a 52 day cycle, its day 1 today! Finally! At least I know I will be free of the witch for my vacation! :thumbup:


----------



## sam79

Have fun on your vacation AMN :)


----------



## L4hope

Yay AMN! now you will definitely be able to relax and have a great vacation!!

ER went very well, they retrieved 15 eggs. I was definitely pretty sore yesterday and only allowed to take Tylenol. But I'm feeling better today and anxious to hear the fertilization report.


----------



## sandlin

Woow l4 15 eggs is a great number.....all the best ....hey amn great news now u can enjoy ur break


----------



## AMN21

Yes my vacation should be great and witch free! Lol! 

L4-That's great that they retrieved 15 eggs! Can't wait to hear how many fertilized!


----------



## sam79

Congrats l4 on 15 eggs. That's fantastic!


----------



## sandlin

Hey l4 when do u get ur fertilization report...eager ti know abt it


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Sandlin! I actually had my transfer today. I had a five day transfer ans it was a bit interesting. I thought for sure we were just transferring two blasts. When we got there today we were informed that we had 1 grade A blast, one early blast, and three morulas(morulas are at day four in progression so a bit behind). Since the blasts were a lower grade they gave us the option to also transfer a morula. So we transferred three! Little nervous but I know the risk of all three sticking is very low. Fortunately we got a call already this afternoon that are morulas are now officially early blasts so they are freezing them! Now the waiting game again!

How are things with you? Where are you in cycle/treatment?


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck


----------



## AMN21

How exciting L4!! Good luck!!!


----------



## sandlin

Thrs great l4, it must b so exciting to know that the lil bean is already there inside, wow...have a great 2ww,,I am on Clomid 50 mg without prescription. It's very costly to go ahead with fertility treatment in UAE, so will be going to India for treatment in September


----------



## sandlin

Hey l4 wats up...hows ur 2 ww going on...no updates, from anyone


----------



## L4hope

Hey sandlin thanks for asking. Had bloodwork yesterday and was bfn. Feeling a little hopeless at the moment.


----------



## Cynthia86

L4hope- I'm am so sorry to hear that!

Will you be trying IVF again?


----------



## sam79

L4hope said:


> Hey sandlin thanks for asking. Had bloodwork yesterday and was bfn. Feeling a little hopeless at the moment.

Sorry to hear that L4 :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Thanks ladies. Yes I will be doing a FET.


----------



## Cynthia86

L4hope- Will you be doing FET right away or taking a cycle off?

I had my ER today and 13 eggs were retrieved! Now I just have to wait to hear from the embryologist tomorrow. Hoping for good news.


----------



## L4hope

That's great Cynthia! Keep us updated on your embie report and transfer day!! 

Yes I'm diving right back in to do my FET. However, I have to do bcp and Lupron for this cycle too so it will take 6 long weeks before transfer. My transfer date is already set for 9/28.


----------



## Cynthia86

I finally got my fertilization report. Of the 13 eggs retrieved only 10 were mature. Out of the 10 mature eggs 9 have fertilized! They want me to do a 5 day transfer on Tuesday!


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck


----------



## sam79

Cynthia - That's a fantastic number of eggs that fertilized. Good luck with your transfer on Tues. and your TWW. :dust:


----------



## L4hope

That's great Cynthia! Hope all your embies keep growing to blasts!!


----------



## sandlin

Hey good luck l4 and Cynthia.....


----------



## AMN21

Sorry about the bfn L4 :hugs: My RE, which is my sister's RE said that FET actually have a better chance of working. She said my sister got lucky that the fresh cycle worked. Everyone is different though. GL to you on your next round!

Cynthia, good luck! 9 fertilized, that's wonderful!


----------



## L4hope

Thanks for the encouragement AMN. I really hope our FET is successful. I dread the thought of going through another fresh cycle. But one tiny part of me is a little sad that I won't have any more frozen embryos for the future if this does work. Iknow it's horrible to think that I just hoped we would have a shot at a sibling. I guess nothing is going to be as expected in this process. I just have to be grateful if I can have one child. 

Still enjoying your summer off ttc?


----------



## AMN21

You never know a sibling could be a surprise! Right now, just focus on the one baby, I know it will happen! I am enjoying the summer. We just got back from a week in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina. It was wonderful! We've still been trying the natural way, but I think next cycle I am going to start using the OPKs again. I'm getting that EXTREME baby fever again, where I really can't stop thinking about it. I put it on the back burner now for a couple months but now that summer is ending my mind is back on baby. I start school in Sept for nail technology, which I am excited about. I have a position ready for me at the spa I work at now (I'm the receptionist) so that's nice. Its 47 weeks long and once I start working as a nail tech here I will make my own schedule so it will be great once we start our family! After I finish school, which should be around end of July next year, we will try financing for IVF if we are not pregnant yet. We are starting to get our finances in order so it's definitely looking like a great possibility!! Hopefully, we get pregnant naturally in the mean time though! It seems so long away! By July next year we will have been TTCing for over 2 years!!!:dohh:


----------



## sandlin

I see pregnant women evrrywhere,...a woman looks the best when happily pregnant...praying tht all of us get to experience tht phase soon


----------



## sandlin

Hey ladiesss so excited to post this...today I am 1 day late for my period and I took a clearblue test nd for the first time not even within a second the second line for which I have been longing for appeared....am soooooo happy


----------



## sandlin

Hey ladiesss so excited to post this...today I am 1 day late for my period and I took a clearblue test nd for the first time not even within a second the second line for which I have been longing for appeared....am soooooo happy


----------



## L4hope

Wow sandlin that's wonderful! Congrats!!


----------



## Cynthia86

Congrats Sandlin!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats :)


----------



## AMN21

Congrats Sandlin! That's fantastic...H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## L4hope

Cynthia you are probably getting anxious for your beta! How many blasts did you transfer? You gonna do any hpt or just wait for beta? Good luck!


----------



## Cynthia86

Yes I am L4hope! I only transferred one blast. I plan to test at home on Tuesday! Thanks!


----------



## L4hope

Cynthia86 said:


> Yes I am L4hope! I only transferred one blast. I plan to test at home on Tuesday! Thanks!

Good luck!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Gl :)


----------



## Cynthia86

Well I broke down this morning and tested at 6dp5dt with a FRER and it was a BFN. Feeling very upset and discouraged to say the least!


----------



## AMN21

:hugs: Cynthia...hopefully your beta says different!


----------



## L4hope

Cynthia, that's still pretty early. Don't count yourself out yet...maybe wait a couple days and test again. Still keeping hope for you girl!


----------



## sam79

sandlin said:


> Hey ladiesss so excited to post this...today I am 1 day late for my period and I took a clearblue test nd for the first time not even within a second the second line for which I have been longing for appeared....am soooooo happy

Congrats Sandlin! So happy and excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## sandlin

Thanks Sam just got my first beta results. It's 187...going for my second beta tomm..numbers don't sound too good


----------



## AMN21

For your 1st beta I think that's great Sandlin! I've seen a lot of first betas come in below 100. Everything will be fine! GL hun! :hugs:


----------



## sandlin

Beta 2nd 193....bad numbers doctor asked me to b prepared fr a miscarriage....numb...


----------



## AMN21

Oh Sandlin I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Cynthia86

Sandlin I am so sorry to hear that.

I got my beta results just now. Negative. Will be doing FET in October!


----------



## Kaiecee

I hope that's not the case good luck


----------



## AMN21

:hugs: Sorry about the BFN. GL on your FET in October Cynthia!


----------



## sandlin

How is everybody doing...how did ur get go Cynthia and l4hope.wats happening with u amn...I miscarried last week..now taking a break for 1 cycle then will start again.


----------



## sam79

Sorry to hear about your miscarriage Sandlin :hugs: Good luck with your next cycle. :dust:


----------



## Kaiecee

Sorry I hope all goes well for next month


----------



## AMN21

Sandlin, I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriage :hugs: Life is so not fair sometimes! I'm doing good. We're still trying the natural way. I decided to temp and use opts again this cycle and I now remember why I took a break, it makes me crazy!!!:wacko: Look at my opts since CD9! I am now day 24 and still no positive! Grr! 

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/0923121900_zps3a526b12.jpg

My last cycle was 33 days and the cycle before that was 51 days!:dohh: I had to take progesterone to bring on AF that time. My body is confusing. Right now DH and I both work and go to school so I think I'm just gonna stop the temping and opts. It's just additional stress I don't need. I'm praying that school will be a nice distraction and I will get a surprise bfp. 

So we live in Michigan but our health insurance is BCBS of New Jersey. DH's job is headquartered in NJ, which is a mandated state for fertility benefits. I never thought about looking into other ins plans available to us to see if we can get any fertility benefits to pay for IVF. So DH's work does enrollment for ins every November and we are going to look into all the different companies and plans and see if any have fertility benefits available to us. I've seen few stories of people who live in unmandated states but are insured through mandated states and had all their fertility treatments covered. So we'll see. No harm in checking it out.

GL next cycle Sandlin! Cynthia and L4 hope all is well with you two!:hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Hey AMN! Ugh sorry you are having such wacky and long schedules. I'm sure that is soo frustrating. I think not using the OPK's and stressing yourself out is a good thing. It sounds like maybe they aren't completely successful for you? I couldn't use them as I got false positives I guess. They just had to monitor me with vaginal ultrasounds. I know your going natural so hopefully not stressing over those pain in the butt OPK's will do you good and you'll get surprised!! 
How awesome for you that you might be able to get some coverage for treatment! It's so frustrating being in PA as almost every state around us requires insurance to cover fertility treatments. Oh well... Such is life. 
I'm gearing up for an FET this coming Friday. We'll see what happens...


----------



## Cynthia86

Sandlin-I am so sorry :(

AMN-fingers crossed you can get some IF coverage! 

L4hope-Best of luck to you! How many embryos will you transfer? I have about a week left before I start my meds. Transfer date will be around Oct 22! I so hope that we get our bfp's! I can't imagine having to keep doing this! This is such an emotional roller coaster ride and I am sooo ready for it to be over.


----------



## L4hope

I hear ya Cynthia! Can we please get our bfp's this month. I have two frozen embies and will be having both transferred. The logical and rational part of me wants this FET to work and bring my bfp. But a teeny tiny part of me is sad at the thought of not having any frozen embies for later for a sibling. But I know I know... One step at a time and it will be what it will be. 

How bout you, how many are you transferring? What kind of meds are you on for your FET cycle? I had to down reg with bcp and Lupron. Then started estrace for lining which was a pill to take by mouth!! That has been awesome. However I just started PIO shots twice a day. This is only my second day and my butt is soo sore! If I sit too long it hurts to stand up and walk. If I'm standing for too long it hurts to sit down. OMG this is going to be a long wait until beta! Then if I actually am lucky enough to get my bfp, I have to stay on the shots through the first tri!!! Oh the things we do to have a baby! :)


----------



## Cynthia86

I will be transferring two embies as well. My FET cycle will be sooo easy! I just have to start taking estrogen (oral) once AF starts. After two weeks of that I will have a lining check and if lining looks good then the progesterone (suppositories) will be added in. After six days of progesterone then the transfer can take place. 

Ouch! I have heard that PIO is no joke! It hurts just hearing you describe what it's like! lol Are the suppositories not even an option for you?


----------



## Kaiecee

Gl ladies


----------



## L4hope

Cynthia86 said:


> I will be transferring two embies as well. My FET cycle will be sooo easy! I just have to start taking estrogen (oral) once AF starts. After two weeks of that I will have a lining check and if lining looks good then the progesterone (suppositories) will be added in. After six days of progesterone then the transfer can take place.
> 
> Ouch! I have heard that PIO is no joke! It hurts just hearing you describe what it's like! lol Are the suppositories not even an option for you?

Unfortunately my doctor likes to use PIO shots for FET cycles because they said lining is the main focus and the shots have the best absorption rate. Just luck of the draw with doctors and their philosophy I guess... Darn it!!
Let's just get our bfp's and be dine with this craziness Cynthia!


----------



## AMN21

GL L4 and Cynthia!! I'll be praying for you two!!! Speaking of the PIO shots, I gave my sister her first one because her hubby was too scared too :haha:

Oh the things we do for a baby! 

No positive opt still :dohh: These tests use to work for me, but now my body is stubborn! I only have like 3 left so I guess I'll just await AF's arrival after those are used up. I really want to get a CBFM and see how I like that. Maybe soon.


----------



## Cynthia86

L4hope-Good luck on the big day tomorrow!!! Will be thinking of you!


----------



## L4hope

Thank you Cynthia!!


----------



## AMN21

Good luck L4! I'm so excited for you!! I'll be praying for you! 

So I just sent an e-mail to the financial girl at my fertility clinic. I looked on my insurance's website BCBS of NJ and found the authorization form I need for fertility coverage. I attached it to the e-mail so she could see it. It has to be filled out by my FS then sent to my insurance for approval. So I am praying there is a chance for us to get coverage! We would love to go right to IVF! We'll see what happens. FXed!


----------



## Cynthia86

Good luck AMN!! All of this is stressful enough as it is but to get that help from insurance is such a load off your shoulders! Fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## L4hope

Thank you Cynthia and AMN!! 

AMN hope you make out with the insurance company. What a big stress that would take off of you to have coverage. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## AMN21

Words can't express how excited and relieved I would be if it all worked out!

L4 did you go in for your FET yet?


----------



## L4hope

Yeah just got home a little bit ago. Transfer did not go as expected. I had two frozen and only one survived the thaw. The survivor was not very good quality so they gave me about 10% chance of success. I guess a part of me was expecting to need another fresh cycle, but was still holding out a little hope that this could work. So disappointed!! :cry


----------



## AMN21

Aw L4 :hugs: I'm sorry to hear that. You never know 10% still leaves a chance. I know its not big but still. Keeping my FXed!! Sending you loads of :dust:


----------



## Cynthia86

I'm so sorry L4hope. Don't give up on your little embie. You hear many stories of 'perfect' embryos not resulting in pregnancy and the lower quality ones sticking! It can and does happen. Sending you tons of baby dust!


----------



## L4hope

Hey AMN, there's another girl I talk to on here who is discussing egg sharing with her sister. I told her about you and how amazing that was. She was hoping to talk to you about it if you don't mind?


----------



## AMN21

I don't mind =)


----------



## L4hope

Ok I will give her your screen name. Just wanted to check first!


----------



## AMN21

Hey girls just wanted to check in and see how everyone is? This thread has kind of died off. Cynthia did you do your FET yet? I can't remember where you were in your cycle.


----------



## Cynthia86

Hi AMN, how have you been? I have not done the transfer yet. I'm thinking it will be around the 26 but I will know for sure on my next appointment this Saturday. Not much longer now!!


----------



## L4hope

AMN it's funny you posted because I was just thinking about this thread and wondering how everyone was doing! 

I'm just anxiously awaiting my next fresh IVF cycle. 

Cynthia your FET is so close! Exciting!!!


----------



## AMN21

Not too far away Cynthia!! FXed for you! And for you too of course L4! 

I've been good. Just going to school and working. Still TTC but not over obsessing this cycle. My cycles have been irregular since my iui's. They have been long but the past couple cycles have been a little shorter but stil longer than they should be :dohh: Praying we will get a surprise bfp sometime soon! Or that we get some coverage for IVF! We will find out if our insurance will have any benefits for infertility for us by the end of this month or early next month. If not then we will have to finance it but I don't know when that will be because we want to buy a house next year. So we will see...FXed that it all works out...somehow!


----------



## Cynthia86

Hi girls, wanted to give you an update. I finally got my bfp today at 5dp5dt!! Still in shock! I have been dreaming of those double pink lines for 5 long years!


----------



## Kaiecee

Cynthia86 said:


> Hi girls, wanted to give you an update. I finally got my bfp today at 5dp5dt!! Still in shock! I have been dreaming of those double pink lines for 5 long years!

I'm so happy congrats :) I know how that feels :)


----------



## L4hope

That's wonderful Cynthia!! Congrats!


----------



## Cynthia86

Thank you girls so much!


----------



## sandlin

Congratssss Cynthia absolutely greatttt....tht gives us inspiration...congratssss girlll


----------



## AMN21

AHHHHHH Congrats Cynthia!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sam79

That's wonderful news Cynthia! :yipee: You must be on :cloud9: H & H 9 months to you :happydance:


----------



## sandlin

How r u ladies doing amn l4 wats up with u guys...n how are our expecting mommies doing...I have started Clomid day 3 to 7 without monitoring, n I have a trigger too, just wondering whether I shud use it or not...today is day 10 I plan to take it on day 11 night


----------



## Cynthia86

Hey Sandlin! Just found out I am expecting twins! DH and I are beyond thrilled. I have another u/s on the 23rd (6w2d) and we are praying to see beautiful little heartbeats!

Best of luck on your clomid cycle! I would personally take the trigger this way your timing will be spot on and you know when you o'er! Good luck again :)


----------



## sandlin

thts awesomeeee Cynthia....wow u must be on cloud nine....hh 9 months to u Cynthia


----------



## L4hope

Hey Sandlin! Good luck with your clomid cycle. Did you decide to use the trigger? 

I'm just getting started with another IVF cycle so hopefully this one will go better than the last one did. 

Congrats on the news of twins Cynthia!!


----------



## sandlin

Hey l4 hope this fresh cycle works for us...yeah I have decided to use the trigger but tomm morning thts day 12 ..though a part of me is worried as I m doing it unmonitored, but going fr it anyway...let's c how things turn out to b.....


----------



## AMN21

Hey Sandlin! I am CD 44 today.:help:No idea what is going on. No clue if I ovulated because I'm not keeping up with all that right now. We're putting TTC on the back burner for now with the holidays and school, but of course we are still "trying" just not obsessing about it. I keep getting bfns, trying not to symptom spot because I drive myself crazy lol. Last cycle was 38 days, who knows how long this one will be I'm going to get an FRER in the next day or 2 to see if there is a chance. I've been using the online cheapies. Why can't my body just cooperate?!! GL on this cycle!

L4-Good luck!! Glad its almost time!!

Cythina- TWINS! AHH! My sister had a successful fresh cycle, my nephew is now 1 and she did an FET in Oct and she is expecting twins now! Crazy! Such a blessing! Congrats again to you and your DH!:hugs:


----------



## L4hope

AMN those crazy long cycles must drive you crazy!! But hey, maybe you're getting a surprise bfp in the making. :)


----------



## AMN21

That would be a nice surprise!!


----------



## sandlin

I understand amn it must b crazy....for this cycle none of my opk showed positive but after around 
40 hours of my trigger shot had severe cramps....hopefully tht was my ovulation
....hey Cynthia how did the scango


----------



## Cynthia86

Good luck Sandlin!!

Scan went well! We saw heartbeats on both babies!


----------



## sandlin

Hey l4 how did ur ER go...


----------



## L4hope

Hey Sandlin! Thanks for checking in. My ER is actually set for this Wednedsday. So hopefully we get lots of good follies to make some beautiful blasts! 

How did you make out with your natural cycle? Are you still in the tww?


----------



## sandlin

hey all the best fr Wednesday....last 4 days of my cycle....just trying not to think abt it...it drives me crazy otherwise


----------



## L4hope

You're almost there Sandlin! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## sandlin

Hey l4 how did the ER go...the witch hit me yest so thinking. Wat next...I concieved with Clomid once though I miscarried... Should I go fr 3 rd round or not I donno...


----------



## L4hope

Hey Sandlin. Sorry for the bfn. :hugs: It's a tough call when trying to decide what to do next. I too got preg with clomid ending in m/c. But my doc says after three months of clomid preg rates drop. Not to say it couldn't happen though. I may have tried it another month or two, but I was starting to have issues with my lining as clomid is notorious for. You'll figure out whTs best for you dear!

ER went well. They retrieved 14 eggs of which 8 were mature for ICSI. As of yesterday 7 are embabies. I'll find out the final blast count when I go in for transfer on Monday. Hoping they keep growing and growing over the weekend!!


----------



## AMN21

Yay L4!! Good luck with your transfer! I think this will be it this time!!:thumbup:


----------



## Cynthia86

So excited for you L4hope!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cynthia86

Happy transfer day L4hope!!! Hope all goes well!


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Cynthia! Had a wonderful transfer today! I transferred to grade Dblasts which is the best at my clinic. I'm over the moon happy after last transfer. Now to rest and hope that they snuggle in for the long haul!


----------



## AMN21

Yay L4!!! Hope those beans snuggle in nicely! GL:hugs:


----------



## sandlin

Hey l4 great news ...all the best...


----------



## L4hope

Thanks ladies! It's gonna be a long wait till beta!!


----------



## sandlin

Whens the beta scheduled l4...


----------



## L4hope

Tomorrow, but I'm starting to bleed through the progesterone so looks like yet another failure. :cry:


----------



## AMN21

Oh no L4 :hugs: I hope your beta proves otherwise.


----------



## Cynthia86

L4 is the bleeding heavy or just spotting??


----------



## L4hope

It's just been spotting. But I had this with my last fresh cycle too. It's like AF wants to come but the progesterone suppositories are holding it back. I feel crampy too so pretty sure this is a bust.


----------



## Cynthia86

I'm sorry :(

I had spotting at 8dp5dt with this bfp cycle and I am hoping you get good news as well!


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Cynthia, guess I'll know for sure tomorrow.


----------



## sandlin

Praying fr u l4.....


----------



## L4hope

Thanks guys, another bfn for me. :cry:


----------



## AMN21

:hugs: I'm sorry L4


----------



## sandlin

Sorry l4...


----------



## sandlin

Hows everyone doing...Cynthia morning sickness is giving you a hard time....???? Wats up wid you amn...nd l4 you have frozen embies ...


----------



## L4hope

Hey Sandlin. Yeah I have three frozen blasts. So will be using two for a transfer in Feb. Gotta keep pushing on. Hopefully 2013 will be the year!


----------



## L4hope

How about you, where are you at with treatment?


----------



## AMN21

Hey Sandlin :hi: Thanks for checking in on me! I'm not doing much in TTC world. Still trying naturally but kind of mentally checking out on everything TTC. Been busy with school, work and the holidays. Hoping and praying 2013 will be the year for us to finally get that bfp!! DH is still taking FertilAid for Men so we are going to try to get him in for an SA after 3 months of being on it to see if there is any difference at all...might wait until 6 months after but we'll see. I think he's taken almost 2 months worth now. We plan on meeting with our RE again some time in the spring to see what she recommends we do next. 

Hope you are all well!


----------



## sandlin

Hey thts good l4 . All the best fr fet...I am in my 2 ww last ,5 days...but not very hopeful..though a bfn would be devastating but 
Wat bothers me more is what do I do next after bfn...I donno...


----------



## L4hope

Well I have my fingers crossed for you Sandlin! Why do you not know what to do if it is negative? No more iui's? Is IVF not an option for you? :hugs:


----------



## sandlin

L4hope said:


> Well I have my fingers crossed for you Sandlin! Why do you not know what to do if it is negative? No more iui's? Is IVF not an option for you? :hugs:

L4 financially it is taxing in us thts y I went for unmonitored clomid...if this is a bfn then I guess ill have to wait save fr future


----------



## L4hope

I'm sorry Sandlin. It's just so unfair that it has to be thus hard and in top of that financially draining for most of us!


----------



## sandlin

Happy new year ladies...hope this new year fulfills all tht we yearn for....


----------



## sandlin

Started with spotting...so another bfn fr me...


----------



## L4hope

So sorry Sand. :hugs:


----------



## AMN21

Happy new year ladies! I'm unfortunately starting the new year with strep throat :growlmad: Anyways, I hope 2013 brings us our bfps and healthy babies to those who already got theirs!


----------



## Chiles

:hugs: sandin - sorry about the bfn. 

Happy New Years ladies!!!! I am hoping that every single lady on this thread will get their :bfp: this year! I have not been able to keep up with this thread but I am wishing everyone the best with their future cycles and pregnancies.


----------



## sandlin

So the witch catches me...this time bleeding has been quite less. Guess Clomid has messed up my lining...so taking a good long break from Clomid...


----------



## sandlin

Ladies does stopping clomid delays ur period...I am on day 28 no signs yet usually I spot 4 days b4 the flow


----------



## Cynthia86

Believe it or not clomid made my cycles a few days shorter!


----------



## L4hope

I don't recall a change in my cycles with clomid but it start effecting my lining as it was getting too thin. Maybe that's happening and you dint have much to shed. Do you get your lining checked?


----------



## Cynthia86

L4 good luck with your fet next week!!


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Cynthia!! How are you doing Cynthia? I can't believe you are sixteen weeks already..crazy!


----------



## Cynthia86

Babies and I are doing great! I can't believe it either. Almost halfway done! Friday is an exciting day for us both as I will be getting my anatomy scan. From earlier ultrasounds it appears that both are boys but we will find out for sure next week!

So excited for your FET! How many embryos will you be transferring? Have everything crossed for you!


----------



## L4hope

Very exciting indeed!! My hubby would be so excited for two boys. I would love twins, one of each and then I would be so content. But really at this point just one would mean the world to me! I am transferring two 5day blasts. I also did an endo biopsy so I'm hoping it helps "wake up" my uterus so these little embies stick!


----------



## sandlin

Hey thanks ladies no cramps but started with some brown spotting...guess u r right l4 last period was.also very scanty thts y dint take Clomid this month but I guess it has stayed in the system n made lining thinner


----------



## sandlin

All the best fr your get l4


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Sandlin! How long have you been using clomid? My lining started to thin after I think three months of using it. I only used it one more month and then we switched things up. Maybe something to mention to your doctor. You are doing unmonitored cycles right?


----------



## sandlin

Yeah l4 I did unmonitored. But one cycle I did in last august after which I got a bfp bt miscarried...then I did one in Nov n Dec then stopped...so just 2 cycles...will be seeing re next week...still spotting very less brown


----------



## sandlin

How did ur fet go l4


----------



## L4hope

FET went well, transferred two blasts. Now just waiting waiting waiting! 

How did your appt go with the re?


----------



## Cynthia86

Best of luck l4!! Will you be testing at home or waiting until beta? When is beta??? Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## sandlin

I did nt go to the re l4 periods came on day 35...n lasted fr 3 days so guess will just wait till Oct to start IVF...by the way when r u testing allows the very best


----------



## L4hope

Cynthia oops sorry I didn't reply to you! I got sidetracked and then forgot to come back! 

Sandlin I'm sorry Clomid and iui's didn't work for you. IVF really does give you a much better chance to get your bfp! :hugs: 

I did not want to test early at home. My beta test is tomorrow morning, so the moment of truth is here. I feel nothing other than some cramping so not feeling overly confident but still a little hopeful that it could be good news. We'll see..


----------



## sandlin

Hey l4 all the best.....really really praying fr u....will b checking fr u every ne n then fr the g
News


----------



## L4hope

Hey girls, I have officially gotten my bfp!! Beta came back at 455. Next step a good doubling beta on Thursday!!


----------



## sandlin

Woweeeee...I have green waiting since morning.g to hear tht......soooooooo happily fr u l4


----------



## L4hope

Thank you Sandlin!! You'll be next with your IVF too!


----------



## Cynthia86

greatest news ever, L4!!! So happy you got your much deserved bfp! Now I can't wait to find out how many little ones are in there!!


----------



## L4hope

Yes it will be interesting to see. I think by the number it could go either way. Not like your super high numbers!!


----------



## AMN21

Congrats L4!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs: So happy for you!


----------



## L4hope

Thanks AMN!! How have you been girl! Long time no see! You still taking it easy and letting what happens happens? Do you think you'll go back to fert treatment at some point?


----------



## AMN21

I'm still silently stalking your journal still L4! I've been good. Haven't spent a whole lot of time on BnB lately. Seems like everyone who was TTC along with me have gotten pregnant! It's wonderful!! But of course it's hard for me to read. Also I've been busy with school and work. I should be done with school by June/July and then after I take my state boards we are planning on going back to my RE for IUIs again. We would really like to do IVF but we would have to finance it and we want a new house next year so it's kind of out of the cards for us right now. 

Anyways, I am thrilled for you!


----------



## L4hope

Stalk away and say hey every now and then! I know how you feel and completely understand. Not too long ago I was feeling like almoat everyone I made friends with on here have become pregnant. As happy as you are, sometimes you just can't help but feel sad wishing it was you too. Your day will come my dear. I know it doesn't help make the waiting any easier, but at least time is on your side with your age. And who knows, a surprise could be in your future! Plus iui's work for many people. 
That's awesome you are going to be done with school soon! What did you go for, I don't remember. Make sure to keep in touch with how your doing!


----------



## AMN21

Thanks for the encouraging words L4 :hugs: I'm going to school to be a nail technician (beauty school :kiss:). It's fun, just time consuming! I'll continue stalking and make sure to keep in touch!


----------



## sandlin

How is it going l4... Started with symptoms.....wen is the scan scheduled


----------



## sandlin

Hello l4 how did ur scan go....how r u feeling....ur beta numbers look good...today I m day 29 of my cycle I noticed my left boob slightly sore 3 days before n since yest both r sore just caved in n poased at home and it's positive :)))))))


----------



## L4hope

Sandlin that's amazing!! :wohoo: huge congrats! Do you have bloodwork scheduled?

Ultrasound was good. They saw gestational sac and yolk sac. But it was too early for heartbeat. I go back Friday and hopefully we'll get a nice strong heartbeat!


----------



## sandlin

Thanks l4........it was a real surprise.....we were already saving in fr IVF...U r nt 6 weeks yet right ?'? Then y did they do an ultrasound...is it usually done at 5 weeks....I m in fr a blood
Work tomm....just keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## L4hope

What a wonderful surprise! Will you get your results back the same day? Please let us know how you make out. 

I'm not sure why I got scheduled in last week, I think it was a mix up with the office. And truly just caused more anxiety for me since all I want to see is the heartbeat to make me feel a little better. This Friday ill be 6 weeks 5 days so the heartbeat should definitely be there. I'm so nervous and just ready for it to be here.


----------



## AMN21

Congrats Sandlin! :happydance:

Can't wait to hear about your ultrasound L4! I've been reading on your journal how worried you've been. Hang in there! I'm sure everything will be fine! :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Thanks AMN I hope so! Three more days..


----------



## sandlin

Thank u man and l4 just got my blood reports I am 4 weeks and 2 days n my beta is 118 and progesterone 24 got one more scheduled day after


----------



## L4hope

That's great Sandlin! Hope your next beta looks good! Congrats :)


----------



## AMN21

Yay Sandlin!!!


----------



## sandlin

Donno numbers Look low cant find the strength to go fr 2 beta .....scared to the core...I m just trying nt to think of pregnancy...


----------



## L4hope

Awe Sandlin this whole process is so stressful. There is such a range in beta numbers that are ok what matters is that it's doubling. Don't count yourself out yet. :hugs:


----------



## sandlin

L4 I feel no difference either....no tiredness no nausea nothing I just wish some signs to 
Make Me feel pregnant...I had some mild cramps till yest now thts also gone


----------



## L4hope

I have felt the same way, no real symptoms. But it's early and some women don't have symptoms. MS usually doesn't kick in till around 6 weeks if you're going to get it. You'll know more when you get that second beta. I have everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## sandlin

Thanks l4 all the best fr tomm...so u finally get to hear the heartbeat of ur lil bean...so excited fr u......must b a great feeling


----------



## L4hope

Hey Sandlin, did you get your second beta? How'd it go? Thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## sandlin

Thanks l4 fr keeping me in your thoughts ...I cudnt get myself to do the beta yest...today gave my blood n came waiting fr their call....how did ur scan go....


----------



## L4hope

I hope you get pleasantly surprised with a good beta. Let me know when you find out. 

My scan went very well. We have a little bitty baby with a heartbeat of 124. Hoping we have got our forever baby on board.


----------



## sandlin

Hey l4 just got a call from my re it's 300 now so she is quite positive about this pregnancy


----------



## sandlin

Wow l4 th must n q great feeling. To c ur lil bean....how r u feeling ....so when is the next ultrasound


----------



## L4hope

That's very promising Sandlin! You going back again for bloodwork?


----------



## sandlin

Hey l4 nope Ill b going in fr a scan on 26 march ...and frankly I cannot get myself to do another beta....am in a very happy space now...how r u doing .... When is ur next scan scheduled


----------



## L4hope

Really the ultrasound gives you the most information. Ill be keeping my fingers crossed things continue to go well for you. 

Yes, seeing the little baby with a heartbeat was amazing! I'm still being cautiously optimistic about it. But I feel this is going to be the one for us. I go back in on march 18th for another scan.


----------



## sandlin

Yay l4. Love the ticker....hope to join u soon after my scan


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Sandlin, I hope you do too!!


----------



## sandlin

Hey l4 all the best fr ur scan appointment...get pics to post....


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Sandlin! I will try to post a picture. Scan went well today. Baby measuring on track and heartbeat 184. I couldn't be happier! Almost a week till your scan :)


----------



## sandlin

Wow l4 the pic is beautiful....so happy fr u


----------



## L4hope

Hey Sandlin how did your scan go?


----------



## sandlin

Hey l4 I started spotting 4 days b4 went in fr a scan n it showed a growth of only 4 weeks since 4 days bleeding n I lost my bean...devastated...bt it's ok accepted it


----------



## L4hope

Awe Sandlin I'm so sorry! It's just not fair to have to go through this. :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Hey girls just checking in to see how you're all doing?

Sandlin been thinking about you. :hugs:

AMN, are you gearing up to start actively ttcing again? 

Cynthia, wow can't believe you are 32 weeks!!! Won't be long now...are you getting excited?!

Hope you're all well. :)


----------



## AMN21

Not yet, still going to school! Hoping for a natural bfp since my DH received his latest SA results and he is now above normal!

I seen your bump pic on your journal, so cute!


----------



## L4hope

Good to hear from you AMN! That's great your getting your classes taken care of..much easier to do that before baby comes! Awesome news that's hubby's SA has improved! :happydance: Was that the only problem preventing you from conceiving? If so, I can't wait for you to share your natural bfp news soon!!


----------



## Cynthia86

Hey girls!

How is your pregnancy going l4hope?? Do you know the gender yet??

Amn- glad to hear about the improvement! Hope it brings you your much deserved bfp!

Afm-i will be 33 weeks tomorrow! I cant believe that I will be meeting my boys in about a month. Dh and I are beyond excited! Thankfully everything has been going well and the boys look great!


----------



## L4hope

Cynthia so glad to hear everything is going well!! Please update when you have your little boys and share some pics! 

I'm feeling good so far. The weeks are starting to go by faster as I'm starting to worry a little bit less. I'm still anxious for my 20 week ultrasound in two weeks. It's been forever since I saw my little one so I'm very ready! But I'm trying to just be happy and enjoy being pregnant. :)


----------



## AMN21

Wow Cynthia, can't believe your babies will be here soon!! How exciting!

L4, yes that has been the main reason of our struggles in the beginning, however my cycles are not regular, they tend to be long, so not too sure what's going on :wacko: I am hoping our bfp will surprise us sooner rather than later but I have become content with everything right now. I am busy with school and starting September I am continuing school and getting my cosmetology license, so that will be another year. I'm just trying to keep my mind occupied and doing the things I want to do before babies! Trying to stay positive and keep telling myself it will happen when it's meant to.

We were going to go back for an IUI this summer but we have changed our mind since we have limited funds at the moment and things that need to be updated around the house and what not. So anyways, glad to hear you ladies are well :hugs:


----------

